# Girly Thread v. Nail Porn, Makeup Lust and everything else girlie girl



## ocean

New girlie thread as the last one reached 1k !! 


Old thread can be found HERE.


----------



## Kenickie

Tokidoki Scent Sticks!

they come out in july.. i have no idea how they work... my teenVogue subscription is rolling in, and besides being full of awesome (like the things above) things, they are all _reasonably priced._ never again shall i be like -- those shoes! oh shit! 10,000$! now it's like -- those shoes! 45$!!


----------



## spork

tokidoki. i recently got the soda shop palette and i absolutely adore it.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Awww, I love Tokidoki clothes and bags!  Sooo kawaii.  :D

If anyone missed my last post, I listed a couple of my latest videos:


> I made Things I'm Loving last week, and I'm yet to make my Things I'm Not Loving video. I'll let you know when I do! (Thanks for the feedback to my initial question btw)
> 
> And the latest (uploaded literally just then) is my Everyday Makeup Look. I wear this look to work almost every day, as it's polished enough to still look presentable but isn't too over the top and colourful.



I also made a quick video on What's In My Shower if you guys are interested.  It's a bit of a quirky one, I think it was a cute idea!

Also, thanks for the compliment TiNK, honestly I wasn't _always_ this good with makeup.. it took quite a few years to get it right, and even then I tend to keep experimenting with different products and techniques.  My "look" never stays the same for too long.  
My main advice is to keep at it and if you don't like it, learn from it, wipe it all off and start again.  You'll get there eventually and come to a look that you love that accentuates your own individual beauty.  

And kenickie, teen Vogue is the BEST IDEA EVER.  I love it!  No wonder you always look so stylish.  
I generally trawl online for my beauty and fashion inspiration as I feel that magazines need a lot of time devoted to them, and I tend to feel guilty if I don't have them read by the time the next one comes!

I don't know if this next subject is particularly 'girly' or not, but I've been doing boxing for a while now (with a super-duper hot trainer, oh *swoooooon*).  This past weekend we came to an agreement that I would work super hard for the next four weeks and if I felt like I'd done well at the end of it, I could buy myself a brand new workout outfit.
I've only had the agreement for 4 days, and already I've worked out (hard!) 3 times.  

It seems that having a goal is a MAJOR motivator for me, and I'm so pleased to have found this technique!  I'll be using it a lot more for sure.  When the going gets hard and my arms and aching I just mentally start sorting through the countless adorable outfits I've seen and I'm good to get through it!  

I thought this little tid-bit might be useful for other ladies in particular, but mods feel free to move if you feel it necessary.


----------



## wibble

I really want some new lip colours for every day use, so not too bold but with good lasting power. I got a gloss recently and obviously it comes off fairly quickly, and in the past I have found that lipstick tends to bleed on my lips no matter what.

Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Mariposa

wibble said:


> I really want some new lip colours for every day use, so not too bold but with good lasting power. I got a gloss recently and obviously it comes off fairly quickly, and in the past I have found that lipstick tends to bleed on my lips no matter what.
> 
> Any suggestions ladies?



Absolutely.  Clinique's Almost Lipstick in Black Honey is AMAZING.  It is generally the only makeup I wear besides a bit of powder.  It looks dark maroon-ish in the tube, but it goes on as a nice neutral.  It is great on all skin tones.

Linky

You will absolutely love it!  There was a kit a couple years back that had a whole Black Honey line.  I absolutely love it.  I wish I had kept the kit together. but I keep a tube of Black Honey gloss in my purse at all times.  It looks so natural and light in texture, with just a tiny bit of shine.

I'm doing something special with my hair for the Royal Wedding involving spring blossoms.  It is presently collarbone length and strawberry blonde.  I will try to get a pic of it.  I want platinum highlights but am avoiding bleach, and that's what it would take


----------



## Kenickie

wibble -- i'm a MAC girl for life. FOR LIFE. my bestie just got the wonder woman lipstick and can't stop gushing about it. 

BUT what i really liked, when i wasn't doing anything that required a lot of _oomph_ was Burts Bee's Tinted Lip Balm. just a little bit of colour with their awesome awesome lip balm powerz.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

wibble said:


> I really want some new lip colours for every day use, so not too bold but with good lasting power. I got a gloss recently and obviously it comes off fairly quickly, and in the past I have found that lipstick tends to bleed on my lips no matter what.
> 
> Any suggestions ladies?


I have the same issue with every single lipstick, nude, bright, matte or silky - they ALL seem to bleed.

The best product I've ever used to combat this is Too Faced Borderline Anti-Feathering Lip Liner.  It has no colour, which means it works with every single shade of lippy, and it really seals in the colour so it won't budge anywhere outside of your natural lip-line.

It's reasonably priced too, and it has lasted me for absolutely ages.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

*Stop presss*

STOP PRESS - I think I've found my next MUST HAVE nail polish.  

Look at this baby;




ORLY Royal Navy

I simply MUST have it.


----------



## Busty St Clare




----------



## queenbee1127

C0TB - I just saw this on ALU and thought the same thing!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like the navy.  I'll ask my husband to buy that next.

Gargantuan Green Grape


----------



## Samadhi

PI I think that navy would look brilliant on your toes - you have lovely feet.  That Gargantuan Green Grape also looks amazing. For some reason, i far prefer bright colour on my toenails to my hands. I think it's because i'm not used to wearing bright colour on my fingernails, but have always gone bright on my toes.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I don't get regular manicures and I am done with the Shellac.
It is done with a white base coat.  It is one of my fave colours.  Now I want a foot tan


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

All of you jewellery-wearing US girls should definitely get onto Jewel Mint.  It's a new concept in jewelery by actress Kate Bosworth and celebrity stylist Cher Coulter.

You sign up and they get a sense of your style by giving you some jewellery options.  You pick out the jewellery you like, and they keep track of your likes and dislikes. 

Each month they present you with a new selection of jewellery items that match your taste - the best part is you're able to accept or reject the items, and let them know why you do so.

Eventually, over time it develops a good understanding of what you're going to love.  Of course you're able to buy all of the items (for reasonable prices!  Usually around US$29.99 from what I've seen) and have it shipped to you.

The items are all custom designed and made for the site, and there are limited runs of everything so there's little chance of someone else rocking your pieces.

I really love it, and I'm DYING for them to start shipping internationally!!!  Until they do, I'll have to live vicariously through you ladies - or bite the bullet and use a shopping diverting service.


----------



## ocean

Keni- I was really hoping MAC would be my magic cure for foundation problems- but even MAC's palest foundation (in cool) does not match my skin 
I am STILL on the search for foundation that is not an orange base but a green or blue base. 
Mac says their N's and C's are not but I still get orange from it  Makes no sense.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I have never ever had a manicure! 

Dunno why really, i have always been a self maintenance kinda women.It sure is nice to get pampered though.


----------



## Fawkes

welp, i'm excited to announce i finally got my ombre hair color over the weekend!!!  i went to Johnny Ramirez at Neil George in Beverly Hills, CA who is noted as the colorist responsible for the trend and i couldn't be more happy! i drove out of state, spent 6 hours in the chair, lost 3 inches and spent an unspeakable amount of cash - but it was so worth it!

here are some pics they took of my final results for their blog:














btw, how amazing is it that they got my hair like that with a flat iron?!


----------



## euphoria

looks mad cute, i love the curls. how'd they do that with a flat iron?


----------



## Fawkes

^ thanks! :D

here's a tutorial that shows the technique with the straightener: Perfect Curls with Flat Iron

it hardly took any time at all to curl with the flat iron. seemed much less involved than when i curl my hair with a curling iron. genius really.


----------



## queenbee1127

This was last week's manicure - Revlon's Not So Blueberry from their new line of scented polishes. The polish did actually have a pretty good smell, but it was the color I liked the most. Unfortunately, I had tip wear after the first day and it wore off pretty quick. LOVE the color though and it was a great drugstore buy for $4. 






This week, I chose to mimic a manicure I had seen on the blog, Let Them Have Polish, using a black base and Deborah Lippman's "Happy Birthday" glitter. Instead of paying $18 for the Lippman polish, I found a cheap look-a-like at Ulta for $5 called Pinata Yada Yada. Turned out like this: 





Looking at it, that's sort of a mediocre picture, but I really love this manicure too. Great party option. This required one coat of black and two of the glitter because it is so sparsely suspended in the clear base. 

And now, I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my 11 Zoya's from the Earth Day exchange, they should be here any minute!! I got: (pic heavy, fine for work)


*NSFW*: 



*MiMi*




*LC*




*Whitney*




*Katy (my sister's name)*




*Kara (my name)*




*Kelly*




*Shimmer*




*Casey*




*Luna*




*Rea*





I also got Valentina but couldn't find a swatch on Google.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Fawkes said:


>


Gorgeous!  As it should be.


----------



## Samadhi

Oh Fawkes, I love it!  Your stylist did a sterling job :D


----------



## ocean

You look amazing Fawkes. Love it.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I was inspired by a Michelle Phan video and did a gold / black smokey eye this morning.  It looks a little less dramatic than the original, but I like it!

Let me know what you guys think;

*NSFW*:


----------



## wibble

Coincidentally I tried a nude shade in the revlon scented nail polish and it is absolutely terrible, really bad coverage even with multiple coats. Hoping the chartreuse one I got fares better =(


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> STOP PRESS - I think I've found my next MUST HAVE nail polish.
> 
> Look at this baby;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORLY Royal Navy
> 
> I simply MUST have it.



I almost picked up one like that on my last shopping trip but I'm not really into the sparkle part instead I went with this and I love it.






You were right about super bright colors and short nails now that I think about it, that's a throwback to the last girly thread.



Fawkes said:


> welp, i'm excited to announce i finally got my ombre hair color over the weekend!!!  i went to Johnny Ramirez at Neil George in Beverly Hills, CA who is noted as the colorist responsible for the trend and i couldn't be more happy! i drove out of state, spent 6 hours in the chair, lost 3 inches and spent an unspeakable amount of cash - but it was so worth it!
> 
> here are some pics they took of my final results for their blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, how amazing is it that they got my hair like that with a flat iron?!



You pull that off amazingly well. It looks great.


----------



## TINK




----------



## queenbee1127

So I got brave this week and took off my acrylic nails. I was really in need of a new set and just decided to wing it. I also picked up a bottle of OPI's Silver Shatter, shown here (with my new, nubby nails) with Zoya's Casey. 






Forgive the atrocious polish application, it's been a long, long time since I painted my natural nails.


----------



## Kenickie

ladies, i have an issue.

i have an interview with a fashionista type recycleryboutiquey thing friday. i have no idea what to wear. suggestions? 

i wanted to wear the dress in this photo:


*NSFW*: 










with my helmut lang jacket over it:






i'm self conscious about scars on my shoulders/upper arms, so i want to cover them for the initial interview. PB says it will be too hot. any other suggestions? skirts? shirts?

I HAVE NO IDEA, help me ladies, my interview is on Friday!

maybe these pants with something?






i'm assuming the idea here is to be hip and fashionable and kind of bold, i think? gah.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I say wear what makes you feel pretty, funky, sassy...whatever the happy vibe is.

Are you unsure what to wear because you want to appear as if you fit the mold of a boutique employee?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you could wear a little light tight-ish cardigan with that dress to cover your arms
loose the stirrups
wear a wedge sandal or bootie


----------



## Kenickie

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I say wear what makes you feel pretty, funky, sassy...whatever the happy vibe is.
> 
> Are you unsure what to wear because you want to appear as if you fit the mold of a boutique employee?



because i always feel i dress way too conservatively when it comes to this type of thing for a girl my age. i'm supposed to be 22, not 52


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like the dress.  It is very ladies tea but I would glam it up


----------



## ocean

I have asked this a million times in the past but maybe there is someone new reading this that could make a suggestion- 

I need the palest foundation you have ever heard of AND not an orange or red based one.......
Any suggestions?!?!
(MAC NC 15 is too dark and orange for my skin)


----------



## fizzle

^I just found this blog that might help you, the girl there has the same problem as you do: http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlt...foundation-lighter-than-mac-nc15-updated.html


----------



## joannie_mhm

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> you could wear a little light tight-ish cardigan with that dress to cover your arms
> loose the stirrups
> wear a wedge sandal or bootie



I second all of this. 

That dress is very cute, but the denim jacket would be too heavy for it, and take away from the cinched waist, I think. 

A light cardigan/bolero over the top, or perhaps a black (lightweight) long-sleeved or 3/4 shirt under the dress, and then go for some weight in your shoes like a wedge bootie as PI suggests.


----------



## joannie_mhm

Also, Kenickie, I don't know what that pic was taken for, but it's a great dress - own it! If you're taking shots of your outfit show it off, pose, smile, goof around!

I can imagine a shot of you in that outfit with the low heels, jumping in the air doing a star jump - FUN!!!


----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## spork

^ohmigosh that's so adorable


----------



## spork

i tried out a manicure similar to the silver tipped one chrissie posted in the previous girly thread.






sephora by opi lagoon-a beach with orly dazzle on the tips


----------



## Unbreakable

Some spiffy ideas


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahah lovin the Pandas!

Yes *Kenickie*, post a pic of what you wore to the interview


----------



## Kenickie

i totally will! i think i aced it by the way, i asked the interviewing ladies a lot a lot of questions, which they both said was 'awesome' and 'refreshing'. it was a mini ish dress, simple head band, pearls and black 'dance' shoes. simple but younger and hip ya know. 

and painted my nails this:






i think will be my colour of the summer! without a top coat, it's matte, and i really love that.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sounds pretty


----------



## effie

ocean said:


> I have asked this a million times in the past but maybe there is someone new reading this that could make a suggestion-
> 
> I need the palest foundation you have ever heard of AND not an orange or red based one.......
> Any suggestions?!?!
> (MAC NC 15 is too dark and orange for my skin)



Hi Ocean, I don't know if you can get this where you live and it only seems to do a powder mineral-based foundation at the mo, but this range is designed specifically for people with really pale skin.. worth keeping an eye on even if it doesn't have what you want or ship where you want at the mo


----------



## poopie

ocean said:


> I have asked this a million times in the past but maybe there is someone new reading this that could make a suggestion-
> 
> I need the palest foundation you have ever heard of AND not an orange or red based one.......
> Any suggestions?!?!
> (MAC NC 15 is too dark and orange for my skin)



I saw this blog post with great pictures:
http://www.hey-dollface.com/2010/07...pale-skin-a-roundup-plus-colour-swatches.html

And here's this post from an awesome message board with lots of suggestions:
http://www.makeupalley.com/m_122726903


----------



## ocean

Thanks girls!!
I've been reading through these!!!
I will let you know what I choose and how it goes


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My husband bought me this...




Blue My Mind

I am looking forward to my next pedicure.


----------



## queenbee1127

^I have a color very similar to this, (China Glaze's Frostbite) and I LOVE IT!! It's so bright and bold but not obnoxiously so. 

I purchased a colored eyeliner by Vincent Longo from a recent makeup sale on Haute Look, in this color: 





I wore it to a concert Friday night, and I still have it on my eyes today (Sunday!!) I can't get it off! I've washed my face, exfoliated my face, used eye makeup remover and just let it wear off for nearly two days now, and I still have electric blue shadows around my eyes. Any suggestions of how to get it off?

Edit: Anyone else who follows All Lacquered Up, did anyone else love the turquoise ring manicure as much as I did? Brilliant! 
http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2011/05/alus-365-untrieds-models-own-moody-grey-china-glaze-crushed-candy-crackle-glaze.html#more-5289


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I follow ALU - it's by far my favourite international nail-polish resource!  And yes yes *yes* I LOVED the turquoise ring look!  It looked incredible.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I actually purchased the purple and white China Glaze crackles this week, I'm excited to see what looks I can create with them. 

Did anyone in this forum get on the holographic nail polish train and actually purchase one before they were sold out everywhere and going for insane prices on eBay? I _love_ the way they look, and search endlessly for a good deal on one of these polishes. 






Amber from Rainbows and Sparkles Blog wrote a post about a holographic powder paint she purchased on eBay at the suggestion of another blogger, and how you can use it with nail polish to create your own lacquers. 











I would imagine if she had added more powder, it would reflect the light better. I REALLY want some of this powder! It's $14 on eBay, but considering how expensive and difficult it is to get your hands on one of these polishes, I just might buy it!


----------



## Samadhi

So i've totally jumped on the rosehip oil bandwagon. I have always shied away from oils on my face, because my face is really oily in parts, but after a session of microdermabrasion last week, my face was left quite dry. The beauty therapist at my hair salon took pity on my poor face (first and only time i'll get a discount voucher for micro ) and while suggesting the rosehip, also gave me a free ozone treatment and facial for the most aggravated areas. As an aside, i've had about 5 micro treatments, and this is the first time i've reacted to it. I think it was due to the fact that there was no home-care products offered (due to the discount, i think). 

In only 4 days, my skin looks so good! It's literally drinking up the rosehip oil and while away this weekend, was applying it at least 5 times a day. Amazing!


----------



## euphoria

queenbee - drooool. that is beautiful.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

^Agreed! You have inspired me to buy a glittery polish and i bought a Sally Hansen one - LOOOOVE it. I have fairy nails now :D


----------



## purplefirefly

I'm new to bikini area shaving and have gotten some unsightly bumps, is there anything I can do to help these go away quickly? I really do not want to wax at all. I bought some "coochy cream" and a protective spray for afterward, but there are some lingering bumps.


----------



## TINK

purplefirefly said:


> I'm new to bikini area shaving and have gotten some unsightly bumps, is there anything I can do to help these go away quickly? I really do not want to wax at all. I bought some "coochy cream" and a protective spray for afterward, but there are some lingering bumps.



That happens to me alot. 1st step is start with a brand new razor, that is very important.

I use BumpRx or also called No Bump. You have to use it a few days before and a few days after you shave.  You can usually get it from Sally's for like $8-$10.







If you are getting the bumps on the panty line then I would reccommend after you shave wear thongs, boyshorts, or go commando for the first day to keep the irritation down.  

good luck


----------



## ocean

I ordered a couple things from Sephora and i'm ITCHING for them to arrive!!!

I got a foundation I am really crossing my fingers will match me.
The reviews said it is WHITE and should be blended with other foundation, so I Will do that but it sounds like it'll be good for my shade- and I ordered a lip plumper that I know I like-
Then I got a bunch of free samples too........
3 more days 

I can't wait!! haha


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

queenbee1127 said:


> I would imagine if she had added more powder, it would reflect the light better. I REALLY want some of this powder! It's $14 on eBay, but considering how expensive and difficult it is to get your hands on one of these polishes, I just might buy it!



Normally I'm not a fan of the glittery/sparkly nail polishes but the black you have here actually looks amazing.

I really want to check out Essie's new summer colors, particularly braziliant and smooth sailing.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Super Bossy Nova and Shore Thing look lovely!  I've really been loving the Essie mini's I bought recently, their staying power is amazing - better than OPI and all of my other polishes.  

As for the pigment you're referring to queenbee, a friend of mine on another forum made some cheapy polishes into holo's using this stuff recently - here's the results;








(Not my photos)

They look all kinds of pretty, but it sounds like it's messy messy stuff!  She said if you use it, to make sure you wear disposable gloves and cover your face with something so you don't breathe it in and make sure you pick colours that are darker than what you're hoping to end up with as the pigment does lighten the polish.


----------



## fizzle

^I looked for that pigment on ebay and the price has gone up. Cheapest I could find was $25 for 1 gram (with shipping), which isnt _terribly_ unreasonable, but if anyone knows where to find it cheaper it would certainly be appreciated!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

New wedges.  Fresh pedicure.


----------



## Samadhi

Love the blue toenails, PI 

So an update on the rosehip oil: the fine lines around my eyes have completely gone, the lines underneath my eyes (bag-like but slight) have also diminished and the lines from my nose to the sides of my mouth have filled out. I'm amaze. I spoke to an assistant at a health food store, and she said that some people are more receptive to the benefits of rosehip oil than others; I guess i'm one of those people. I'm rapt! 

I've started using (only this week) a serum that smooths out skin texture (The brand is Ultraceuticals), for something that will maintain the results of the microdermabrasion I had. I'm prone to milia and this will prevent it from developing.

Woo indeed!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

How good is rosehip oil?  I can thank Leecie for recommending it to me all those years ago.

I've had the same results, Samadhi, and it's a staple in my beauty regime.  I apply it after cleansing and toning in the morning and at night before my day or night time moisturiser, and I adore it.  My skin is always soft and dewy.


----------



## dropthatpickle

wibble said:


> I really want some new lip colours for every day use, so not too bold but with good lasting power. I got a gloss recently and obviously it comes off fairly quickly, and in the past I have found that lipstick tends to bleed on my lips no matter what.
> 
> Any suggestions ladies?[/QU I really like that 24 hr Super Stay kind by Maybelline. It's way less sticky than the Cover Girl kind. I never use the gloss half though - I just cover with a matching shade of whatever I've got and then reapply when I feel like it. For such a dinky-looking amout, it lasts over a month used daily , plus it stays pretty visible all day.


----------



## Samadhi

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> How good is rosehip oil?  I can thank Leecie for recommending it to me all those years ago.
> 
> I've had the same results, Samadhi, and it's a staple in my beauty regime.  I apply it after cleansing and toning in the morning and at night before my day or night time moisturiser, and I adore it.  My skin is always soft and dewy.



My skin must have been so dehydrated, because over the last weekend I was using it 5 times per day (after a session of micro) and my skin drank it up. Since then, my pores are almost non-existent, my lines are disappearing... i'm simply amazed. I've since sourced it from a health food wholesaler, so i'll be buying it in larger volumes to use all over my body, not just my face. I hear it does wonders for scarring, etc. As for toner - toner doesn't like my face, regardless of the brand (Aveda, etc), i go red. 

Onto my next beauty find...

Today, while my husband and his friend were seeing Thor, I wandered around Westfield Doncaster (in Melbourne). I happened upon the Mecca store, and as i've not bought foundation/concealer for years, thought i'd ask someone who had a clue. I ended up getting a foundation makeover, and am now officially in love with Nars sheer shimmer foundation. Punjab foundation, ginger concealer. 

I almost threw up when she told me how much it is: ($99 for the foundation and $52 for the concealer!) so i'm now in the process of looking for it online. I've found the foundation for $42 and the concealer for $22 so far, but if anyone has any other ideas for where to buy it, i'd be grateful!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Super Bossy Nova and Shore Thing look lovely!  I've really been loving the Essie mini's I bought recently, their staying power is amazing - better than OPI and all of my other polishes.



I've definitely noticed the same thing, and I love that fact.


----------



## queenbee1127

Samadhi said:


> I almost threw up when she told me how much it is: ($99 for the foundation and $52 for the concealer!) so i'm now in the process of looking for it online. I've found the foundation for $42 and the concealer for $22 so far, but if anyone has any other ideas for where to buy it, i'd be grateful!



The price variances for the same product in different parts of the world always blows my mind. 

I checked the Nars (US) website and the concealer was $22 and the foundation was $42 USD. I generally don't splurge on designer cosmetics, but when I do, I only splurge on products for my face like foundations etc...because I find that it makes such a huge difference. I pay nearly $30 for a MAC foundation compact, and probably buy 4 maybe 5 a year which seems like a lot of money to spend on makeup but the way it makes my skin look is so worth it. 

I say go for it. 

Anyone in the US know where I can get some of this magical rosehip oil? I don't have any lines/wrinkes (yet!) and I would love to keep it that way!!


----------



## Samadhi

You're absolutely right Queenbee; and with the Australian $ being so strong right now, i'd be silly to not purchase from overseas. However, this whole exercise has piqued my curiosity at other good brands: Mac, etc, so i may go on  foundation missions over the next couple of weeks and see what looks good, and how prices compare (online).

Thanks for the advice - i haven't bought actual foundation in about 7 years!


----------



## Pillthrill

Hey girls!
Just playing thread catch-up!

Waiting on my Coastal Scents: 88 Original Palette, will be here any day now. 

Its kinda funny how into nail polish we are here at our house. My bf knows I am still hunting for the OPI Black Shatter... "Did you check in there? They might have it!" I think he might be as interested in the effect as I am. 
(Also let me but Chrome colored nail polish on him the other day. LOL Helped me decide that a gunmetal would suit his personality better. But that can be a secret k)


----------



## euphoria

PT - my ex let me paint his toenails one time when we were really high, and then he wouldnt stop doing it! i was like OMG seriously stop painting your toenails! yours look better than mine do! lmfao


----------



## ocean

Pillthrill said:


> Hey girls!
> Just playing thread catch-up!
> 
> Waiting on my Coastal Scents: 88 Original Palette, will be here any day now.



Let me know how you like it- I have it on my wishlist for possible order next pay day or the following.....


----------



## euphoria

Yeah same. I really want to get it for myself but I've heard the palette was kinda chalky? Is that true? I want the warm palette, as wacky colors like blue look awful on me.


----------



## ocean

^Me too.
I usually stick with plums, naturals, and pinks and browns.
I look like a hooker with blue anything on my face :D


----------



## ocean

I got my stuff from Sephora today!
I'm waiting on Mac foundation that I plan to mix with the foundation I bought from Sephora.
I'll be posting pics of either the makeup itself or the makeup on me- we will see. 
The foundation I bought is SUPER white, which is what I expected and is WHY I bought it.
I'm going to mix it tomorrow with my regular Loreal foundation to hopefully create a color closer to mine. HOPEFULLY it works out- and I think with the MAC foundation I'll have a match!!
YAY! :D
It'll probably cost me 40 dollars a month to match my foundation but it'll be worth it if its a perfect match. 
I'm currently working on my pale, wearing SPF 30 lotion and SPF 15 foundation- I'm worried that my mixed foundation won't have enough spf once I combine it with the new stuff that doesn't have spf in it......so I may go up on my SPF lotion. They actually have SPF 50 lotion.....pretty cool. 

Anyway- thought I'd update with my happy news!!


----------



## Fawkes

^ have you tried bareMinerals foundation? you may've said so, so i'm sorry if i'm repeating, but they have LOADS of skintones that might surely match...? i have EXTREMELY sensitive skin (thank you mild rosacea) and it's the only thing i've used that doesn't give my skin a fit. i only wear it on occassion, but i really love it.

bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am a BE girl.


----------



## purplefirefly

I have never worn foundation before but I decided to try some. I bought this stuff at Target and I'm absolutely impressed. The coverage is incredible and it doesn't make my skin feel cakey or like I have any makeup on at all. I just brush some Dior powder on over it and it gives me skin a very soft appearance. It feels so amazing on my skin






Amazon Link Found Here


----------



## ocean

Fawkes- Bare Minerals is way too dark for me 
This stuff is too pale but once my MAC comes in I think I'll have a match.


----------



## Fawkes

^ darn it... i figured you'd probably tested it out but thought i suggested it in the off chance.  let us know how the combo goes!


----------



## queenbee1127

Wooo I went on a little spree and got a mini-haul of some new polishes! 

I picked up Orly's Royal Navy , China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise and China Glaze Flying Dragon, plus a bottle of Seche. The Perfect Nail Rebuilding treatment was a free gift with purchase of 2 China Glazes. 





This is my current mani that I am LOVING! It's Zoya's Marley as a base with China Glaze Crackle Fault Line over it. I never liked Marley when I received it initially, but it makes a perfect base for this look. 





Oooh! And I don't think I have shown you guys these, but this was a recommendation from some blogger or nail board member that I can't remember. My color wheels!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have colour wheels! They're great to keep track of the actual colours and how they look on the nail as opposed to in the bottle. 

I also have CG Turned Up Turquoise, and it's seriously one of my all-time favorites. Such s beautiful Colour with a subtle shimmer. 

As for Coastal Scents, I have one of their palettes (the original 88). It's AWESOME and to this day with my MAC, Inglot, Urban Decay and Chanel shadows I still use it most times I'm doing my eyes. 
Yes, they're slightly chalky but that doesn't bother me. I use NARS eye shadow primer and it blends well, and lasts all day. Plus the palettes are so cheap and there are rainbows of colours. 

Samadhi, congrats on finding a great foundation and concealer match! 
 My one tip is to invest in a quality foundation primer. This will ensure the product doesn't sink into your skin over the day (nothing worse than your face 'eating' your makeup!) and will prevent blocked pores from the products. 
For my combination skin I recommend Laura Mercier oil-free foundation primer. 

Also on the topic of foundation, Estee Lauder Double Wear ($70 a bottle) is INCREDIBLE. This stuff doesn't budge! Seriously, I look as fresh as I did at 6:30am when I'm removing my make-up at 7pm. Also a winner for slightly oily-combination skin. 

As for buying all of this stuff, I really like engaging with counter staff and testing products there (also ensuring I go OUTSIDE into natural sunlight to see the real colours) and then going online to source the best prices. I often get products at 30-70% off RRP.


----------



## euphoria

Well I just bought the warm palette as it was 30% off. Graduation present to myself. Along with a new hair color and cut, pedicure, and hopefully a  new dress. I haven't been able to pamper myself for weeks (probably months) due to this crazy school stress! Thank god its over now I can make myself feel pretty again


----------



## ocean

cotb- foundation.........Estee Lauder doesn't make my shade 
I'm disappointed b/c I spent a bit of money of three foundations to blend and try to make my shade and I have come REAL close to creating it- only problem is it comes off my nose and looks awful. I didn't think I had big pores or anything but it LOOKS like its got a bunch of little dots all over my nose after about two hours  I think its the super pale makeup being blended in with the other that is the issue but the super pale (basically white) is what really makes the other colors level out to close to my shade 
I'm going to use a primer today and see if that helps.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Yeah, it sounds like your skin is 'eating' the makeup on your nose.  It happens to everyone, but it can be worse in the Summer because of the heat and humidity.

Primer will help, and so will applying a powder after you put on your foundation - this will help set everything and make it last a bit longer.  If you're having troubles matching your shade with the powder, try a translucent colourless one.  I use Natio (an Aussie brand) and I love it, it lasts me all through the seasons as it has no colour.


----------



## dropthatpickle

I got a sample of mineral makeup and fell in love. I have fair skin and foundation always looks fake on me. I experimented with different mineral brands and settled on Avon's smooth minerals translucent. It's very forgiving and lays a nice base for blush while erasing random blotches. I got some for my (no-makeup vegan) daughter - she inherited rosacia from her dad, poor baby!- and she's thrilled. Best thing, you can wear it all year and it doesn't show when you sweat. Right now I'm a little tan, and I still use it in the morning to blend everything together. Oh, and if anyone's interested, that Sally Hanson salon manicure line of np is really good if you have natural nails. It lasts at least a week with touchups and comes in cool colors. Also, for a  super-cheapie, Maybelline's express finish lasts surprisingly long and comes in a gajillion colors. ) (sorry this is so long, I love talking about makeup!)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the husband bought this for my next pedicure
Mermaid's Tears


----------



## purplefirefly

^^

What a fantastic color!!

I just put this one my fingers and toes today, I don't usually wear funky colors, but this is a bit of a cooler color so it's not so stark, and I won't feel ridiculous wearing it to work. "Smooth Sailing" is the name of the color


----------



## Pillthrill

As for the coastal scents 88 palette. I'm enjoying it. Right now I'm doing a very nude look for a change. I am using the skin colored shadow, with a lighter highlighting shade, in the upper right of that palette. (yes, the whiter one is a little chalky but whiteish shadows can often be that way.) I'm also using a brown  Bottom row second to last on the right side. (although it has some shimmer which I was hoping to avoid) to fill in my brows. But it matches really well. I just can't go out without it now. 

Any other colors you think might look good on me??
 Brown eyes and glasses can be hard to work with sometimes. I'm not super skilled either. lol 

Also any recommendations of affordable drug store primers for the new shadows? 


I bought an eyeshadow by Hard Candy





Bad Repulation. 
Just didn't work for me. The bf told me it looked chalky! So much shimmer perhaps you could highlight your face with the white color as you contour or something... OR I have no idea what I'm doing... 
Has anyone else tried it? 

I also got a free Hard Candy primer with it. 





I wasn't too impressed with it either.  Seemed to wear the same to me.

Also got this today:




Maybelline Lash Stiletto Ultimate Length Mascara, Soft Black 

Anyone else try this one. 
I've only applied it once. I think I like the size of the brush so far. The formula we will see...


----------



## Kenickie

what do you ladies like in terms of makeup remover?


----------



## Pillthrill

I actually like just plain vitamin E oi. If that is too oily Mary Kay makes one that I like.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*Makeup Removal*

http://www.almay.com/Products/Makeu...ver/moisturizing-eye-makeup-remover-pads.aspx  for eyes.

http://www.philosophy.com/skincare-cleansers/purity-made-simple-product for face

http://www.olay.com/skin-care-produ...facial-cloths-sensitive-skin?pid=075609041280 when I am lazy or drunk


----------



## AmorRoark

I've randomly started getting breakouts on my cheeks as I've been getting older.  I've read the cause for this and it kinda sucks! So far I've made fairly nice improvement with:






I also picked up this today. It has salicylic acid in it so I plan on rotating it and not using it every day.






Sometimes, albeit rarely, I use my cleanser from Clinique.






After all this product I have yet to find something I love as much as my Clinique moisturizer. I have a hard time going a day without it. 






In the shower I use this about once ever 3rd day.






Like I said, I've made some progress but I was wondering if anybody has anything in specific addressing acne on the cheekbone area?


----------



## queenbee1127

PT - I love that mascara by Maybelline! It's a bit tricky at first, I found that it works much, much better if you scrape the brush against the top of the tube to try and remove as much excess product as possible, but once you do that it delivers amazing results. 

As for makeup remover, I live and die by Neutrogena's eye makeup remover that comes in the blue bottle. It's easily available at any drug store, and for the price (<$10) it's amazing. 

I've been going through a blue nail polish spell. 
Last week's manicure: Zoya Phoebe with a top coat, then I got bored with it and water marbled China Glaze Flying Dragon and Turned Up Turquoise and got this: 





Currently, I'm wearing Orly's Royal Navy: 





PFF: I loooove that Essie color!!


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Ouhh! That's pretty.  Nice application with the Royal Navy.


----------



## ocean

Funny that makeup remover was brought up today- I JUST bought Korres Pomegranate Makeup remover: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 online.
I should get it mid to end of the week.
Has anyone ever tried Korres products?
I ordered the above as well as a lotion.

PT- I think brown eyes can pull off almost anything......Olive green and yellow/gold/brown......
 With your skin tone and hair color I would think that golden shades with plum would be really pretty. I could also imagine a navy shade with charcoal and black liner would be nice 


I recently bought a mascara by Loreal that I LOVE. I'll have to look later for what it is but it is amazing.


----------



## purplefirefly

queenbee1127 said:


> As for makeup remover, I live and die by Neutrogena's eye makeup remover that comes in the blue bottle. It's easily available at any drug store, and for the price (>$10) it's amazing.



I love this product as well. I used to use a clinique eye makeup remover but this neutrogena one is cheaper and just as effective

Those are very pretty colors queenbee


----------



## dropthatpickle

purplefirefly said:


> I love this product as well. I used to use a clinique eye makeup remover but this neutrogena one is cheaper and just as effective
> 
> Those are very pretty colors queenbee



I despise taking off my makeup at night.  Most eye makeup removers are too oily for the rest of my face, but I read a review of Avon's Anew cleanser that raved it was good for everything.  I bought some on sale and found that to be so absitively true! It's the only thing I've used since.  It's kinda pricey, at $10/tube, but that lasts months.  The best is that it's creamy enough to get off heavy mascara while providing a nice moisturizing facial cleanser.  It also rinses off cleanly with water, unlike many that you have to wipe off with tissues, and wipe off again because it just doesn't feel like you got it all.  This leaves my skin nice and soft.  But only when I succeed in forcing myself to use it


----------



## Kenickie

thanks for the suggestions ladies!

i just thought i should mention these other random things i carry with me in my purse all the time:








> Infused with tea tree oil, these tissues absorb excess oil and reduce shine in no time. A pack of blotting tissues that absorb excess oils from the skin. Each tissue is infused with tea tree oil to help control blemishes. 65 sheets



awesome, cheap (like 7$), totally great for a quick bathroom refresher.






i love this shit. lips hands rough spots ALL OF IT. i also use it on my eyelids. yes, it is that all purpose. it smells delicious too. (6$)


----------



## Fawkes

AmorRoark said:


> Like I said, I've made some progress but I was wondering if anybody has anything in specific addressing acne on the cheekbone area?



have you seen a dermatologist? do you blush easily? are you experiencing acne anywhere else on your body?

as i've gotten older my skin has become super, super sensitive. during the fall last year, i started breaking out like crazy and because i'd never had an issue with pimples, it was frustrating, embarrassing and getting expensive with the products i was trying. blemishes were worst on my cheeks, but i was getting them all over my face.

anyway, two months ago, i'd finally had enough especially after a particularly horrible break-out when i went a little crazy with benzoyl peroxide. i visited a dermatologist where i was diagnosed with acne rosacea. she prescribed me a sulfur type product that i apply to my face at night and VERY mild cleansers. in the first two days, i noticed a significant change and six weeks later my face is back to it's nice, normal self (and i haven't been using the prescription for the last two weeks).

this it the magic combo that works for me (both are found at drugstores and absurdly cheap):


----------



## AmorRoark

Thank you! My mother got rosacea when she was in her 40s and I believe it's that too (though I'm 25, eff u genes). However, I've been putting off the Dr. because we're poor with moving.  I would LOVE to try what your Dr. thought was best but I cannot book an appointment without insurance (yay, recently graduated 8().

I know it's not the best option but I'm going to do a self-sulfer/cleanser + moisturizer as well. 

Thanks so much for the advice. I bet it's the rose-colored-not-so-lovely skin problem. 

It goes away with no stress situations too which I've found pretty common.


----------



## AmorRoark

Fawkes said:


> do you blush easily?



Also, yes. I definitely blush WAY too easily. I have medication for it but I ALWAYS forget about taking it. 8( I should start up again. Do you blush easily too?


----------



## purple_cloud

Kenickie said:


> thanks for the suggestions ladies!
> 
> i just thought i should mention these other random things i carry with me in my purse all the time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome, cheap (like 7$), totally great for a quick bathroom refresher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this shit. lips hands rough spots ALL OF IT. i also use it on my eyelids. yes, it is that all purpose. it smells delicious too. (6$)




Both of these are awesome suggestions...I have the package of the Tea Tree wipes where they are more like baby wipes and not blotting tissues, but they do wonders to get off makeup and to wash/dry my increasingly oily as it gets warmer out skin, I swear by them.

The Body Shop (which is awesome, all their products say NO ANIMAL TESTING, and I'm very against testing cosmetics on animals. Science and research are different, but for cosmetics there is NO reason for it) has a great lip balm/chapstick made from hemp...one of my new favorite products, honestly.


Also, I swear by MAC's Skinfinish powder foundation line...they have every color, last time i went to buy more I ran into another much darker skinned girl who said the same thing. Also, MAC's waterproof eyeliner is more waterproof than I could have ever imagined.


Just wanted to toss in my girly suggestions, I feel like I've been here too long to have never posted in this.


----------



## AmorRoark

Ugh, the more I look at it the less it looks like rosacea. I have like 2 pimples on my cheekbones (like way up)... not uneven redness in my cheeks, nose or chin. I just blush really easily but otherwise it's even. I don't know. I really need to just see a doctor.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I grew my nails soo long.. and painted them vixen red, and then went camping (doofing) and they started to break 

Long nails are hot, but shorter pretty nails are more practical.
It's a same. Loved rocking my blood red nails on the dance floor.

I use Sally Hansen nail hardener - anyone recmmend anything better???

I wanna rock the vampire nails without snapping them off!!

They usually hold up - but camping tends to cause them some serious strain. Help!

Better off rocking the pretty shorter version?


----------



## Fawkes

AmorRoark said:


> Also, yes. I definitely blush WAY too easily. I have medication for it but I ALWAYS forget about taking it. 8( I should start up again. Do you blush easily too?



i only started blushing in the last few years. it's weird, like i've morphed from an olive complexion to fair skin. 

but, yes, if the temperature and/or embarrassment is right, my cheeks get super rosy.  (recently, i've discovered that heat + exertion turns me into a tomato!) otherwise, normally, i have a really nice, even-toned complexion.

you take an oral medication for the blushing?



AmorRoark said:


> Ugh, the more I look at it the less it looks like rosacea. I have like 2 pimples on my cheekbones (like way up)... not uneven redness in my cheeks, nose or chin. I just blush really easily but otherwise it's even. I don't know. I really need to just see a doctor.



if i were you i wouldn't rule out acne rosacea quite yet. since harsh skin care products can make matters worse, i'd see a doctor before going the route of acne products. have you tried the mild products i suggested earlier?

do report back once you've seen the doctor.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I'm sure your skin is super beautiful as always.  

It's cleared up a bit. And as I've already mentioned I can't see the doctor until I get insurance. 

I get Atenolol from my shrink (who I only see every 6 mo.) which is suppose to help with blushing but I wouldn't know because I *always* forget. 

I'll check out the products you suggested.

Thanks again. I'll report back when/if anything changes.


----------



## spork

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> I grew my nails soo long.. and painted them vixen red, and then went camping (doofing) and they started to break
> 
> Long nails are hot, but shorter pretty nails are more practical.
> It's a same. Loved rocking my blood red nails on the dance floor.
> 
> I use Sally Hansen nail hardener - anyone recmmend anything better???
> 
> I wanna rock the vampire nails without snapping them off!!
> 
> They usually hold up - but camping tends to cause them some serious strain. Help!
> 
> Better off rocking the pretty shorter version?



i just do shorter for these reasons. i know it's time to cut mine when i start to have problems getting my contacts in. now i just think shorter nails usually look better on most people anyway, but that could just be a personal preference.

also, i'm super pleased that i finally found gap grass again after looking for like the past 10 years. gap outlets still carry it!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I instill eye drops in squirmy children and prod at at eyeballs at work so I must keep them short.

Pedicure today





cut and colour


----------



## ocean

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> I grew my nails soo long.. and painted them vixen red, and then went camping (doofing) and they started to break
> 
> Long nails are hot, but shorter pretty nails are more practical.
> It's a same. Loved rocking my blood red nails on the dance floor.
> 
> I use Sally Hansen nail hardener - anyone recmmend anything better???
> 
> I wanna rock the vampire nails without snapping them off!!
> 
> They usually hold up - but camping tends to cause them some serious strain. Help!
> 
> Better off rocking the pretty shorter version?



I really like Sally Hansen's Complete Manicure nail polish.
It has a strengthener in it and has a GORGEOUS blood red color as well


----------



## dropthatpickle

I'd like your help. My hair has waves in weird places, like right up by the part so it looks like I slept on it wrong. I like curling products, but can't find the right kind. Some are too sticky and hard, too pasty, too greasy, or so watery i have pour it on unless I've got 15 min to kill spraying. Can anyone give me recommendation?


----------



## ocean

^Have you tried using a flat iron? Just straightening it? 
Or do you want to keep it curly? Curly hair is so pretty and I love it but I wasn't sure if you had waves and wanted it straight or a product for curls only? 

So my Korres Pomegranate Makeup remover/facial cleanser is awesome!
It's like a moisturizer/cleanser in one! I love it.
I also really like the Jasmine Body Butter I got and the Yogurt moisturizing creme. (Also by Korres) 





So I just ordered a Rose kit- which will have a shower gel, lotion and lip balm.




 I love the smell of roses but REAL rose smell, not that awful fake rose smell. 
So when I got the Jasmine Body butter and it actually smelled like I stuck my head in a Jasmine vine, I was impressed and ordered the Rose stuff.
 If that works out I will order the Rose Facial Lotion. 




The reviews at Sephora look like it is a good product, I was just hesitant to pay 40 bucks for a lotion......my other problem with it is that it is a JAR and not a bottle- I don't like sticking my fingers repeatedly in a little pot- (my germ fears)
Anyway- I may soon be a major major Korres fan if this next shipment is as good as the last!


----------



## queenbee1127

Holy cow. I had a self tanning epiphany last night. I purchased this product from Sally's after reading several very positive reviews online, but I was hesitant to try it due to the drastic results it promised. I didn't want to screw it up and look like an oompa loompa. 






I only wish I had tried it sooner because it's the best self-tanning product I have ever used, hands down. I wish I had comparison pics to show you guys but man, it gave me an awesome, natural and healthy looking tan in one application. I seriously suggest picking some of this up if you're looking for a good alternative to indoor tanning. I can't wait to apply it again and build my tan. 

While at Sally's, I also picked up a bottle of China Glaze's For Audrey. I've always wanted this color and the other day I bit the bullet, and applied it yesterday for a outdoor music festival I was going to. I LOVE IT! Such a funky color without being obnoxious or neon. 






This is after a full day/night at the concert and a shower, so excuse the chips/peeling. 

Currently, I'm wearing Zoya's Breezi with OPI Catch Me In Your Net on the tips. 





I feel sort of meh about this one, I hadn't ever used Breezi but I just had to have it during Zoya's BOGO sale, but it just isn't as bright as I would have liked - especially compared to the awesome CMIYN tips. This will probably come off tomorrow.

Looking back on my last few posts, I have been on a serious *blue* nail polish kick.


----------



## euphoria

dyed my hair dark again. i wish it would grow faster already!


----------



## purplefirefly

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I instill eye drops in squirmy children and prod at at eyeballs at work so I must keep them short.
> 
> Pedicure today



I love those sandals!! Where did you find them? (Your pedi looks great too)


I cut my hair and had some light blonde streaks/highlights put in after not dying my hair in several months. I like the warmer tone for the summer. Pics will follow later.


Can someone recommend a good sunless tanner for me? I've tried the neutrogena foam a few years ago and it was streaky and orange  I would like something that is natural looking and easy to apply. Thanks in advance


----------



## dropthatpickle

ocean said:


> ^Have you tried using a flat iron? Just straightening it?
> Or do you want to keep it curly? Curly hair is so pretty and I love it but I wasn't sure if you had waves and wanted it straight or a product for curls only?
> 
> So my Korres Pomegranate Makeup remover/facial cleanser is awesome!
> It's like a moisturizer/cleanser in one! I love it.
> I also really like the Jasmine Body Butter I got and the Yogurt moisturizing creme. (Also by Korres)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just ordered a Rose kit- which will have a shower gel, lotion and lip balm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of roses but REAL rose smell, not that awful fake rose smell.
> So when I got the Jasmine Body butter and it actually smelled like I stuck my head in a Jasmine vine, I was impressed and ordered the Rose stuff.
> If that works out I will order the Rose Facial Lotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reviews at Sephora look like it is a good product, I was just hesitant to pay 40 bucks for a lotion......my other problem with it is that it is a JAR and not a bottle- I don't like sticking my fingers repeatedly in a little pot- (my germ fears)
> Anyway- I may soon be a major major Korres fan if this next shipment is as good as the last!



Thanks for the response.  I never got the hang of using a flat iron and, thus, am looking more for something that will work with what I've got and create a forget-about-it curly/messy look.


----------



## queenbee1127

purplefirefly said:


> Can someone recommend a good sunless tanner for me? I've tried the neutrogena foam a few years ago and it was streaky and orange  I would like something that is natural looking and easy to apply. Thanks in advance



See my last post


----------



## purplefirefly

queenbee1127 said:


> See my last post



*facepalm*

Thank you


----------



## Fawkes

i'm super excited and had to share... i've taken the first step in my quest to be permanently fuzz-free below the belt and purchased 6 brazilian laser treatments. yay!

anyone have any tips or experiences to share? i look forward to reporting back with the results.


----------



## bagochina

cant wait to see the results !


----------



## Fawkes

^ boys 8) i said "report" not "show".

now out of the girl thread youz!


----------



## TINK

So I never paint my nails, mainly because it just chips off. I was feeling girly. I think this is a great look for someone who can't wait for the polish to dry and smudges it or chips it easily.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ooh Fawkes, how exciting!  I would *love* to take the plunge and get laser down there, and for my pits.  

I'm super interested to hear how you go, I've heard it's painful and takes a few sessions but the results are meant to be very very long-lasting.

I've seen session plans on sale via the one-day sale sites recently, so it might be worth my sniffing around for an awesome deal.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It took 14 sessions (one per month) for one of my friend's brazilian laser and she waxed every month for years prior to that.  They told her it would take 6 initially.  This is something the interests me.  Over the long term laser is less expensive.  My friend said if I can handle a tattoo, I could handle laser.  Let us know how it goes Fawkes.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

purplefirefly said:


> I love those sandals!!


Marshall's 2 years ago.


----------



## purplefirefly

New hair....here my light and bright blonde streaks for the summer


----------



## ocean

Love it!


----------



## AmorRoark

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Marshall's 2 years ago.



Marshall's is a god-send.


----------



## Pillthrill

Went to Sally Beauty Supply yesterday. 

I got a gel eyeliner but I'm having a little trouble, but perhaps not as much trouble as I have with the liquid. I don't know. I need some instruction perhaps. 

I got a "Punki Pink" nail polish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Out the door top coat and the China Glaze Silver "platinum pieces"  crackle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I thought I would share pictures with you!

Props to the bf and his awesome paint job. (His hands are more steady than mine so he does them for me from time to time! I think it would be weird to let anyone else hold my hand to do my nails!)

The camera is on my obsolete phone but you get the idea










My "Disney Princess" manicure 

Also got a cheap fun drug store nail polish at Walgreen's 
wet and wild fast dry "party of five glitters" 





over silver


----------



## spork

^an angled eyeliner brush was a godsend for me for gel liner. it made application much much easier


----------



## ocean

^Whoa. I've never seen that before!! 
I am so used to the normal straight, that I would probably mess my eyes up if I tried that! :D
I use Almay's liquid eyeliner and love it- I don't think I could change- I'm afraid I would choose something that I don't like as much........I've thought recently about trying out a more expensive brand but I'm worried it would be a waste of money 

Any suggestions for good BLACK liquid eyeliner?
I may just stick with Almay b/c I  it.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I am also on the hunt for a good non smudging liquid eye liner.


----------



## Pillthrill

Well as far as drug store brands go "Hard Candy" 's liquid eyeliner stays put...


----------



## ocean

So I am addicted to Sephora and I purchased a set that has an eye liner in it-
I'll let you know how it is DFRS......
It's an eyeshadow, liner set from Tarte for True Blood :D





I've been looking for eyeshadow in some of those colors, so I was super excited to find that- AND I can feed my ridiculous True Blood cheese ball addiction in one swoop 

I also ordered more Korres products b/c I'm IN LOVE with them all.

That last shipment with the Japanese Rose showergel and lotion and lip butter is AMAZING. The makeup remover/cleanser wipes are AMAZING. and the Jasmine body Butter is also.....guess!!? Yeah, it's amazing  hahaha 
I ordered :




The Wild Rose Regimen Kit
Looks goooood


----------



## animal_cookie

spork said:


> also, i'm super pleased that i finally found gap grass again after looking for like the past 10 years. gap outlets still carry it!



i got the lotion for christmas. it is one of my favorite scents


----------



## queenbee1127

Last week's mani: Zoya's Keiko topped with Nubar 2010. I really love this Nubar effect, it turns any polish into a reflective, light catching surface. 





Currently: Not Like The Movies by OPI. I read on a blog last week that there are two versions of this color, the original duochrome formula which flashes from violet, to silver to green, and just a plain dark silver version. Luckily, I picked this up the day it came out and I got the duochrome!





And...my latest little mini-haul. Won Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous and A Grape Fit by OPI on eBay, and picked up Lacey Lavender by Sally Hansen on sale at the grocery store.


----------



## Pillthrill

Nails to match my new hair color
Bf's handy work again!

I wish you could see how sparkly it is in person!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

ocean said:


> Any suggestions for good BLACK liquid eyeliner?
> I may just stick with Almay b/c I  it.


I always always ALWAYS use Christian Dior liquid liner.  It's so easy to use and it has a beautiful smooth, long tip almost like a calligraphy brush.  It's a bit expensive but every other brand I've used runs or fades over the course of the day.


----------



## ocean

^I'm about to try out the Tarte eyeliner sent in my little set but will look into Christian Dior 
Thanks!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

OMG I am so so excited!  An article I wrote for the blog I contribute to was featured on Vogue.com.au!!!  I'm amazed, and very very happy!!

(The blog in question is Stuff That I Bought)


----------



## ocean

OH WOW!!!! Congrats! That's AWESOME!!! :D

Which article is yours? I followed the link but wasn't sure which was yours! 
That is SO exciting COTB!!!!


----------



## ocean

I got my True Blood makeup kit and my korres set as well.
I am VERY happy with Tarte's eye shadow and the eyeliner is a pencil gel which is okay. I like the way it goes on but it's not as easy as the brush with liquid eyeliner.......
Here is the kit- It's super cute 





[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]




Today I blended the colors- fairy, telepath, waitress, werewolf and 'V' .
I used the eyeliner, which again is such a nice glide but not as easy to use as a regular liquid.
Here are two shots- Ignore my hair- I hadn't done it yet :D







Edit: Oh man....I thought the picture I took of the kit had the clear sheet with the names on them. 
Oh well.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I really need to learn how to french braid.


----------



## queenbee1127

Ocean - I love that look on you! 

A girlfriend of mine just returned to the States after spending a semester abroad in London, and as a welcome back thing her mom took a few of us out for manicures and pedicures. I got OPI Manicurist of Seville on my toes and had planned on doing Alpine Snow with Blue Shatter on my fingers, but ended up sticking with just the white. It looked so mod, I loved it. 





OPI polish was on sale at the salon for $5.50, so I couldn't resist picking up Teenage Dream. 





Later that day, I received OPI Simmer and Shimmer, Bring on the Bling and a China Glaze Holographic Topcoat in the mail. 












^I CAN'T WAIT to try this look!!


----------



## ocean

Thanks Queenbee 

Those nails look awesome!!

I'm going to try out the Wild Rose Mask tonight from Korres. 
I've used the Evening Primrose eye serum, the rose serum and the cleaner that came in my kit- I like them.......I'm hoping I will be more impressed after one use though. Especially with the serums. The Wild Rose cream seems almost stickyish or not creamy enough. I wasn't so excited and was hoping for more but we will see if when used after the mask if it is nicer.


----------



## TINK

queenbee1127 said:


> ^I CAN'T WAIT to try this look!!




OMG - that is awesome. I want it NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

True blood make up!! Cool! I wonder if id be allergic to it...


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

ocean said:


> OH WOW!!!! Congrats! That's AWESOME!!! :D
> 
> Which article is yours? I followed the link but wasn't sure which was yours!
> That is SO exciting COTB!!!!


The blog is called Stuff That I Bought - here's where they mention it;


> *Sydney-based blog Stuff That I Bought tests out organic hemp shampoo and conditioner from Alterna.*


----------



## Mariposa

Yay COTB!

Has anyone used the website Silver Jewelry Club before?  A blogger who seems reputable posted about them.  You pay $6.99 S&H for each piece... the rest is FREE.

I may give them a go if they have something in my ring size.  I have too many pendants already, and some of the rings are so pretty and delicate.  I'll likely take the risk at that price.


----------



## queenbee1127

Looking back at my last few posts, I have been on a serious nail polish binge. _I.Can't.Stop. _

Here's a pretty mediocre phone picture of the nails I had last week. It's a base of Zoya dove, and using scotch tape I did diagonals of Zoya Trixie and Zoya Jules. This was a pretty muted look for me, but I really did enjoy it. The only problem was I think because of the four coats of polish, plus three coats of topcoat, it was so bulky that the tips started to wear almost immediately. 






Ulta had a really great deal going this week, I'm not sure when it ends, but if you bought $17 of OPI products, you got a free full size bottle of one of the OPI for Ulta exclusive colors. There is also a $3.50 off $10 purchase, so I couldn't resist this deal. 
I picked up the OPI Serena Williams Wimbledon set, containing Grape Set Match and Servin' Up Sparkle. 

This is both colors, when layered: 





The set was $14.95 so I bought a little mini lotion to get to $17 and then picked this color, How You Blue-in? My total was $14.43 for three bottles of polish and a little bottle of Avo Juice. 





Do you ladies have any tips for maintaining your cuticles? My nails are fine considering the damage I did to them with acrylics, but my cuticles are a nightmare.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

My latest beauty video is up (at last!).  I have done a review on the amazing Inecto Pure Coconut range of products - they've really helped my Winter scaley-skin issues and I adore the amazing coconut scents.  Almost makes me feel like it's Summer again!


----------



## ocean

Okay- so I've been using the Korres facial kit I posted before- I'm not overly impressed....its okay. I do love their body butters and lip butter though.

Tarte's eyeshadow is amazing. I love it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Korres lip butter is okay but I am not going to buy it.  I have 3 of them that I got as a gift.


----------



## ocean

^ I like it  a lot. 
Some brands wind up making my lips dry out afterwards- the Korres doesn't.

I got a Philosophy Body wash for free from Sephora w/ my last order- I like it, so now I'm wondering if they're other stuff smells as strong and as good.....
It's hard to decide online b/c who knows how 'Grace' smells or the other scents..... 
I want to know the full description of the scents :D
I'll have to look up their site.
But I may try out some of their stuff next pay check......


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I wear the Amazing Grace by Philosophy fragrance, and I love it. It is a very clean scent, not really floral, or sweet like vanilla or other foods (not smelling like food is a must for me). 

Of all the scents I wear, my boyfriend says Amazing Grace is his favorite.


----------



## ocean

^Oh.....Amazing Grace.  Hmmmm............I wonder what their other thing smell like?
I like smelling like some foods- I like apple scents.....I like plums.....


----------



## Samadhi

So i've decided to buy a Clarisonic Mia facial cleanser. They're not cheap, but i figure that i pay $120 for microdermabrasion every few months, and this will lessen the need for micro. I've only heard good things about the Mia, and i've found some that are almost half price from a reputable dealer in the USA.

My face has started breaking out badly  (i say badly, but it's not *that* bad, it's just that i always seem to have a few spots on my face, and some of them are doozies). I used to suffer from cystic acne when i was in my early 20s, but it went away, but now it seems to be coming back in some form. I have a feeling it's due to stress, as i'm not eating badly and am drinking the correct amount of water most days. I'm tempted to see a naturopath, however they are SO expensive and we have an interstate move to save for, among other things. I'm hoping that the Clarisonic will help with it. (i don't expect it to completely rid me of acne, but i've heard that it's really helped with severe cystic acne - i only have a mild case). *sigh*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have Eternal Grace body lotion (another gift) which is very floral.  Not my preferred scent but it is light enough not to be overpowering.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

My skin is the best it has ever been since i have been just keeping my skin care simple and using aloe vera gel and a deep nourishing moisturizer on top. All my eczema issues are completely gone now, as well as i rarely get any pimples now too. I had no idea something so simple was the answer for me. So glad i listened to my gut and didn't spend all that mony on dermatologists even though soooo many people advised me to.

Also i keep getting told i look like about 23 as of late.... i think it's the aloe vera firming up my skin and protecting it so much from the season elements. It feels good to feel good again.

One thing i have found with myself as of late though is i seem to be allergic to perfumes  Even if i put a little bit on, i get a rash all down my chest. Sucks being so allergic to the pretty nice things. I am now too scared to wear any perfumes when i go out in case ill flare up! I don't itch, just feel hot and rashy. It's crap!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Eternal Grace made me break out in a rash the first time I put it on.
It has macadamia oil in it which I am allergic to.

*DFRS*  you have got me on the aloe vera kick.  It is was less expensive than my regular night cream.  Thank you!


----------



## Samadhi

I just don't know what the issue is  The problem is not the quality of my skin overall - i have no lines, it's really soft and my pores are almost non-existant - this was all from using rosehip oil, which I still use day and night. It's just these stupid breakouts i get. The rosehip stops the redness, which is great, but not so much the actual break outs.

In saying all of this, i actually think it has a lot to do with stress at the moment. My husband and I are in the process of relocating to Queensland, but now my work has put a job offer on the table which is REALLY good... huge potential payrise, they would pay for tertiary education in my chosen field and it would mean that things like maternity leave would not be a problem... to us, though, it's just added another level of complexity to the decision  Anyway, this is the girly thread not the rant thread lol... i really do think that this is all tied up with my skin breakouts...


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *DFRS*  you have got me on the aloe vera kick.  It is was less expensive than my regular night cream.  Thank you!



Awesome! Yeah it's sooo much cheaper and far more effective with locking in moisture than most moisturizers out there. I tried out quite a few with realising i have severe dry skin, after wasting so much money i am glad i finally found this through doing some research.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

That's wonderful drfs!  I know how much eczema can affect your confidence and cause stress - the very thing that contributes to the break-outs of eczema in the first place!  It's a bit of a vicious cycle.  It's great you've found something easy and affordable that helps you!
I was having a few spots (of eczema) develop on my face recently, but thankfully they've disappeared now.  I switched up my facial cleanser to an Aveda dry and sensitive cream cleanser and that seems to have eliminated it.

I've noticed I'm really sensitive to perfumes as well, it must be an eczema kind of thing.  I only use unscented, creamy sensitive soaps on my body now (mainly goats milk).  I'm still able to use my favourite perfume (MOR Marshmallow) thankfully, but it's quite a mild and gentle formula.

Samadhi - get the Mia!  Seriously you will LOVE it.  I have convinced two good girlfriends to invest in one since I got mine, and both are thanking me for it over and over again.
Your skin is likely to purge initially but after a week or so you should notice a dramatic difference.
Let me know if you want the details of the store I purchased from, mine worked out to approximately US$150, + shipping.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

^Yeah babe stress is definitely a trigger for it, and i also reckon it's the season elements! I never have any issues at all during the warmer weather, and its only started happening to me within the last year and it's been since i have been working at my current job. I think the cold winters we have been having and then the air con and heating at my work is playing a huge part. One girl at my work place was pretty much covered from head to toe with eczema since she started at my work! She had to go on medication for it  she has since left, i do wonder if it has cleared up since she has left.

I wonder if it would even flare up for me now... there are zero traces of it on my skin now since using aloe vera. I think i'll wait till its warmer weather again though before i risk it. Im onto a good thing right now may as well keep on with it!


----------



## ocean

Remember about forever ago I complained of my hair being greasy like- or like there was product at my scalp and my hair would separate- Its happening again


----------



## ocean

^So, that.....combined with a bad hair cut- My hair is in bad shape  haahaha

I am still loving Tarte's eyeshadow though.

Another problem I've been having is the way my foundation is building up on my face.....
Even with primer, the foundation on my nose is blotchy after a time- Can't figure out what to do.....


----------



## spork

^maybe try a setting spray? i've been using urban decay all nighter and it really helps to keep my makeup looking fresh even when i'm out in the super hot and humid weather we've been having lately.


----------



## ocean

I've seen that before- I'll have to try it out!
thanks!


----------



## Samadhi

So after reading numerous review sites, i have decided against buying the Clarisonic Mia - it's had a number of great reviews, but there have been just as many disappointed/negative reviews. People who suffered from breakouts trying the Mia for 2 months, and their faces being constantly affected by acne for the whole time. They even said that they stuck with it because they'd heard that their faces would break out (as COTB mentioned), but yeah, it did more harm than good. I have found that i'm working on my skin from the inside out now, rather than topically trying to fix something - this is what my sister did with her severe eczema on her feet and it worked. I'm now taking extra zinc every day as well as milk thistle. This will help with my skin and regulate my hormones (the cause of my breakouts). The rosehip oil is still working a treat, and i've found a great moisturiser and milk cleanser to stop dehydration.  I think it's great for some people (hence the rave reviews, but yeah, i'm just not game enough to spend upwards of $135 on a machine that may fuck up my skin 

I had a microdermabrasion treatment at my day spa yesterday, and it was amazing. I can't believe how good my skin is looking, compared with a few weeks ago.


----------



## claire22

How the hell do I grow my hair...


----------



## ocean

^I heard biosilk or something works well.
Prenatal vitamins too!


----------



## Samadhi

I'm going to second the pre-natal vitamins call that ocean made. i've been on them since February and am amazed at how quickly my hair and nails are growing now.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I'm going to third Ocean's call!  KryalKastle suggested them to me (straight from her hair-dressers mouth) and I've been buying them in bulk online for months now.  As Samadhi said, they do wonders for hair and nail strength, and my hairdresser is amazed at how quickly my hair is growing (I have a cut every 6 weeks).  

I also want to spruik a little gadget I've been using for the best part of 6 months now - it's the Travolo, a portable and refillable perfume atomiser.  I ADORE it and carry it in my purse everyday.  It's also perfect for travelling as it keeps your perfume safe and prevents leaking.  Check it out, there's a great video on how to use it on the site.


----------



## TINK

My eczema is torturing me. I get in on my fingers and then it cracks, swells and bleeds. I work on a computer 10 hours a day. Even the Rx I got from my doctor is not helping. Then on the flip side I have it on the back of my feet (where my achilles tendon runs) so I have a hard time wearing shoes cuz they rub that area. I cant wear sandals because I need to wear orthotics for my plantar facitis.  

Any suggestions COB? I dont use lotions on my hands or feet because the eczema is open and it hurts to put commercial products on it.  And, obviously I am not putting perfume on my feet (lol).


----------



## queenbee1127

I too have been dealing with a bit of eczema this summer, but only on my elbows. Sometimes I put cortisone cream on it to stop the itching but I find if I can leave it alone for a day or two, it completely disappears. My boyfriend is super creeped out by it 

I won OPI Spark de Triomphe before BL went offline for a week, and I love it! I wore it over two coats of Zoya's Trixie, and it was fantastic - this is definitely going to be my manicure for Vegas in a few weeks. 

WOW - how do you insert pictures on this new interface?!!!? I have so many pictures to show you guys but now when I insert the URL from Photobucket BL tells me it's an invalid link, even if I just uploaded the picture. HELP!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah I got that too.  I pasted the link in the reply and put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 around it


----------



## TINK

Yeah i cant get images in either.

My eczema doesnt itch. It just gets really dry, turns white then cracks. By this point I am wanting to die because the ones on my fingers are like paper cuts the size of the Grand Canyon. Just washing my hands will bring a tear to my eye from the pain.


----------



## queenbee1127

Yessssss!!! _Finally_ had some time to sit and figure out the picture debacle!!  That was ridiculously frustrating...

This is OPI Spark de Triomphe that I mentioned in my last post. I wore this with two coats of Zoya's Trixie but I didn't take a picture of my own hand. This polish is awesome, like your nails are a disco ball/mirror!





Right after I did this manicure, I had to go in and have a minor surgery on my hand to remove glass from when I snapped a wine glass at work. These stitches really ruined my look, but I finally got them out today. 






Did this while I had the stitches - It's a main color of Zoya's Kara (my namesake polish) and an accent of China Glaze For Audrey. This was sort of out there for me, I don't usually do the accent nail but I got quite a few comments on it, including a few people who couldn't understand why only one nail was different. %)





LAST but not least - have any of you heard/subscribed to Birchbox? I signed up and got my first box recently, filled with goodies picked by Cynthia Rowley. _Definitely_ worth the $10 a month. 









Ocean - they even included a sample of your beloved Korres!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hello ladies!! It's been a while since I stuck my head in here  Hope you're all well and beautiful as always!  

Here are my pretty weekend nails:







*queenbee* OUCH hun!! I hope your finger heals super quick!  



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> yeah I got that too.  I pasted the link in the reply and put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around it


Yeah unfortunately I think we all need to manually type in the


----------



## ocean

^Those look amazing!!!
Love the colors too!!



queenbee1127 said:


> Ocean - they even included a sample of your beloved Korres!



I have that shower gel!!! :D
(and lotion in that scent- it's nice when I combine it with my Rose Absolute shaving cream)

Googling Birchbox now.

So......this is not cosmetic related but girlie related:
I went into Victoria's Secret today......I really don't venture in there much b/c I always thought they didn't carry my size in the stores....Well, I went and got sized, since I lost weight all my bras fit weird. Turns out I dropped over 2 sizes. My girls are deflating or something  (Not really, but did go from a 40DDD or 38G to a 36DD!!!) I can now buy cute bras in my size! I was so excited! I am now scared that I will be in big trouble spending up a storm there......(Spent 100 bucks today when I only went in to see if they sold any of their clothing there )


----------



## chrissie

I got an email from Zoya to get *2 FREE Zoya Nail Polishes of your choice* with any online purchase of Zoya or Qtica.  (If you have a Zoya account, you should have gotten this email)
*I won't be using the code, so someone please do!*

24FU1pKqtPlXEsVBFEM

To redeem your code:

1. Add any (non-color spoon) Qtica or Zoya products to your shopping cart, plus any 2 Zoya Nail Polish colors you would like.
2. Apply code in Shopping Cart
3. Submit Your Order

Promotion expires Friday, August 12th 11:59PM ET. Not valid with any other coupons, specials or promotions. Valid in USA only


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

um ....i need to ask a sensitive question ,it sensitive because g/f is goin to see this,i dont wanna hurt her feelings ,apparently me being honest and telling her she dont need makeup didnt work all the way,and it was the truth....

anyway she never wore anything but got a new job and i guess my opinion doesnt really matter...anyway

well she has a hard time getting it to blend ,like u dont cover urself head to toe with makeup so it has to stop somwhere,well she ends up with like,u know where u can tell where it stopped ....um i dont really know what to say about it  to her .....um what things are good to say to um "help" her with this   

basically what are the BASIC makeup steps ....ima have to edit this later


----------



## chrissie

Do you mean the foundation that she puts all over her face?  If you can see where this ends, you're using the wrong shade!  It can be tricky finding the right color.  Maybe she could go to Sephora or a makeup counter at a department store and they can do a consultation.  I'm pretty sure they're free because they suggest products in the store and you'll most likely buy something.


----------



## Fawkes

^ this is excellent advice.

also, have her try powder-type foundation such as bareMinerals. they blend MUCH better. and, invest in some good make-up brushes. i have a Sephora brush set but i hear Sonia Kashuk brushes sold at Target are pretty nice. liquid foundation should be applied with a foundation brush, not your hand.

if it helps, i actually only use foundation on very special occasions like a date night. during work days, i think it's a little much. the key in a professional environment is to look put-together but natural. it shouldn't be obvious she's wearing make-up.

my typical beauty regimen during the work-week is something like this:

- dab and blend with a small foundation brush eye-brightener under eyes and on eyelids:




- add a skin-tone appropriate blush on cheekbones and be sure it's blended well (use a little at first because while you can always add more, it's much more difficult to take away)
- brush a natural looking eye shadow with a hint of gold all over my lid to my eye brow
- curl eyelashes (i heat my eyelash curler with my hair dryer so my lashes curl more easily; check it to make sure it isn't too hot before touching near eyes!)
- thinly line my top lash line with either navy or dark brown eyeliner (i use an angled eyeliner brush to make the line smooth and if i'm feeling fancy, i'll add a SMALL wing)
- apply a highlighter to the inner corners of my eyes and on brow bone
- add black or brown mascara
- put on some chap stick and, voila! i'm done.


----------



## Fawkes

Fawkes said:


> i'm super excited and had to share... i've taken the first step in my quest to be permanently fuzz-free below the belt and purchased 6 brazilian laser treatments. yay!
> 
> anyone have any tips or experiences to share? i look forward to reporting back with the results.



i meant to update this sooner, but BL was down after my first session.

my first treatment was SUPER quick, maybe a total of 20 minutes. the description of it feeling like being snapped with a rubber band was pretty accurate, which wasn't terrible after the first 10 zaps but after the continual "snapped" feeling in my nether regions, it got old VERY quick... especially so in certain super sensitive areas like my labia. after the treatment i was given a cold pack to apply to the area on the ride home which was awkward but soothing. once i got home, i took a peek and, just like you'd expect it to look after dozens of rubber band snaps to your hoo-ha, there were lots of welts… not pretty.

at about ten days after the treatment, i began noticing hair fall out and it seems i responded really well to my first treatment. my treatments are every 8 weeks (i think most people go at 4; perhaps this is a consequence of using a Groupon) and in a year, once all treatments are completed, i should expect 80-95% reduction.


----------



## ocean

HYDRO_CHRONIC said:


> um ....i need to ask a sensitive question ,it sensitive because g/f is goin to see this,i dont wanna hurt her feelings ,apparently me being honest and telling her she dont need makeup didnt work all the way,and it was the truth....
> 
> anyway she never wore anything but got a new job and i guess my opinion doesnt really matter...anyway
> 
> well she has a hard time getting it to blend ,like u dont cover urself head to toe with makeup so it has to stop somwhere,well she ends up with like,u know where u can tell where it stopped ....um i dont really know what to say about it  to her .....um what things are good to say to um "help" her with this
> 
> basically what are the BASIC makeup steps ....ima have to edit this later


Besides the shade......Which it sounds like is the situation- 
Putting the foundation on and then blending with your fingers works amazingly.
I'd say Chrissie is right about the shade being off though.
Sephora is great b/c you can try different things....


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Fawkes - Keep us updated i personally am especially interested in that treatment!  I no longer get Brazilian waxes because i am simply over it, so i just shave regularly but that's still annoying.... so laser is definitely on my 'to do' list one of these days!

I am actually especially worried about how i will tackle my fuzz once i am pregnant one day and can't get to it.... or are pregnant women still able to? I have no idea!


----------



## Fawkes

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> Fawkes - Keep us updated i personally am especially interested in that treatment!



certainly.  i think you'd be an excellent candidate. if i'm not mistaken, you have a lovely fair complexion and dark hair, and the treatment is most effective on those with dark hair and light skin. 



> I am actually especially worried about how i will tackle my fuzz once i am pregnant one day and can't get to it.... or are pregnant women still able to? I have no idea!


 
haha! this is something i too considered. i think if you continue shaving during pregnancy, once you get too big to see your lady parts, you might need to get crafty with a strategically placed hand-mirror.


----------



## purplefirefly

queenbee1127 said:


> LAST but not least - have any of you heard/subscribed to Birchbox? I signed up and got my first box recently, filled with goodies picked by Cynthia Rowley. _Definitely_ worth the $10 a month.


 
Do you have a link?? This looks awesome!!


----------



## queenbee1127

^^ http://www.birchbox.com/

This is seriously a great way to spend $10; every month it's a box of beauty surprises tailored to your style and interests.

If you do decide to sign up, send me your e-mail address and I can send you an invitation and earn myself some Birchbox points!!


----------



## Samadhi

I stumbled across this page whilst investigating birchbox:

http://www.birchbox.com/the-haute-box/geek-out/

Beauty apps for smart phones!


----------



## chrissie

birchbox looks like a great gift for a special lady


----------



## spork

zoya promo purchases:

edyta




savita




nova


----------



## mariacallas

Fawkes said:


> ^ this is excellent advice.
> 
> also, have her try powder-type foundation such as bareMinerals. they blend MUCH better. and, invest in some good make-up brushes. i have a Sephora brush set but i hear Sonia Kashuk brushes sold at Target are pretty nice. liquid foundation should be applied with a foundation brush, not your hand.
> 
> if it helps, i actually only use foundation on very special occasions like a date night. during work days, i think it's a little much. the key in a professional environment is to look put-together but natural. it shouldn't be obvious she's wearing make-up.
> 
> my typical beauty regimen during the work-week is something like this:
> 
> - dab and blend with a small foundation brush eye-brightener under eyes and on eyelids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \.



I super love Lemon Aid! Since I'm part Chinese and have a yellowish tinge to my skin if you look closely enough, this suits me perfectly.


----------



## queenbee1127

Spork I love all of those!!!! I just remembered today is the last day to use the code, so I went and purchased: 

*Cynthia*





*Edyta*





*Malia*





*Sophia*





Now my Zoya wishlist on my computer is getting smaller!


----------



## ocean

Zoya's Sativa and Cynthia are awesome. I think I need them.
I recently bought and LOVE :




Cuckoo for Color (OPI)


----------



## Fawkes

i LOVE that Edyta color, qb! that will be lovely for fall!



mariacallas said:


> I super love Lemon Aid! Since I'm part Chinese and have a yellowish tinge to my skin if you look closely enough, this suits me perfectly.



yay! i love that it conceals AND makes my eye make-up stay put. i tend to have dark under eyes and the yellow neutralizes the purple/blue and really brightens them up.


----------



## ocean

I've been looking online at fall 2011 collections for makeup and nail polish (and clothing).
What do you guys think will be the new trends? What trends are you excited about?


----------



## Samadhi

Oh those colours are amazing! I love the savita matte purple and the Edyta is lovely.

So on to nails. I've been using Burt's Bees lemon butter nail balm - OH MY GOD. My nails look fantastic! They had grown strong due to the vitamins, etc that i've been on, but they would still crack occasionally - they also had deep ridges and little divets in them. I use Bio Oil on my skin, which i rub into my hands, but then i specifically rub the balm into my cuticles and nails and after a week, they have evened out, and just look more hydrated, if that makes sense? They are still growing quickly too. I'm amazed that i haven't had to use any kind of nail hardening polish to get this to happen!

As for skin - i've been taking zinc and milk thistle for almost a month, upon recommendation from a naturopath who believed that my hormonal acne was due to my liver not functioning as well as it could - the milk thistle helps with this and zinc has been shown to reduce acne. I spoke to my doctor and she agreed. I'm pretty amazed at the results. My skin has really cleared up, and it just looks healthier; i don't constantly have bumps just under the skin, waiting to come through (stupid bumps). Zinc is also good for the immune system and it's really been a huge help lately. I've been really stressed over work and my relocation as well as everyone being sick at work, and while i was almost ill once, my body fought it off admirably.

A friend recently gifted me with an introductory pack of dermalogica products that she was given (she knows how much of a beauty products tart i am ), and they are so lovely. I couldn't afford to use them regularly (as with most of the products i love *sigh*) however it's such a nice treat. The powder exfoliant is especially good and i've already noticed a little difference in the skin around my eyes due to the multi-vitamin eye balm, after about 5 days of use?


----------



## Axed

I want this color of nail polish so badly! I have a very green color on my nails now, but this would be so much classier.


----------



## joannie_mhm

Samadhi said:


> A friend recently gifted me with an introductory pack of dermalogica products that she was given (she knows how much of a beauty products tart i am ), and they are so lovely. I couldn't afford to use them regularly (as with most of the products i love *sigh*) however it's such a nice treat. The powder exfoliant is especially good and i've already noticed a little difference in the skin around my eyes due to the multi-vitamin eye balm, after about 5 days of use?



I LOVE the powder exfoliant! Leecie gave me a sample last year sometime which I loved so much I had p1 buy me the big size as a Christmas present, as I had trouble justifying the cost on a normal day. I just ran out of it though =(


----------



## queenbee1127

Axed said:


> I want this color of nail polish so badly! I have a very green color on my nails now, but this would be so much classier.



I love For Audrey!! Colors like this didn't used to be my style, but every since I tried it, I have been in love. I would definitely suggest picking it up - Sally Beauty Supply carries it as part of their regular stock or you can get it online even cheaper from sites like 8ty8beauty.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

alcohol is the ultimate Saturday night make-up primer


----------



## spork

what do you ladies use to store your jewelry in? right now i have everything in a shoe box and earrings in a little pouch, but it's getting kind of old having to detangle a necklace every time i want to wear one. i'd like a jewelry armoire similar to this, but i'm curious how others store their jewelry.


----------



## chrissie

I use organizers from the hardware store like this:






They're cheap (that one is $7) and come in different sizes.  I have one with nail polish, one with makeup, one with hair accessories and a small one with jewelry.  I suppose it doesn't stop things from getting tangled but if you limit a couple things to each square, it isn't going to get too out of control.  The nice thing about them is they can be stored on their side on a closet shelf (like books) and labeled so you can easily grab what you need without having to yank it out of a stack of containers.

I got mine from Sears and I've seen similar in crafting stores as well.  
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/s_10153_...zing?filter=Type|Parts+Organizer&viewItems=25

Definitely not as nice as a jewelry armoire though!


----------



## Axed

queenbee1127 said:


> I love For Audrey!! Colors like this didn't used to be my style, but every since I tried it, I have been in love. I would definitely suggest picking it up - Sally Beauty Supply carries it as part of their regular stock or you can get it online even cheaper from sites like 8ty8beauty.


 
I so plan on adding it to my cart next time I get anything from Amazon! I just have to have it .




spork said:


> what do you ladies use to store your jewelry in? right now i have everything in a shoe box and earrings in a little pouch, but it's getting kind of old having to detangle a necklace every time i want to wear one. i'd like a jewelry armoire similar to this, but i'm curious how others store their jewelry.



I have this for my necklaces and some bracelets: 





And then everything else, the jewelry I don't wear often, is in a small two drawer box.


----------



## ocean

^Love the iron tree. I'd own that for sure.

I'm debating (again) on whether or not to get gel nails......My nails are not long and I don't want LONG nails, but I'd like them to not break and all be the same length :D
They break so often and so easily I've been thinking it may be worth the money to get gels on......
I think they look nice if done correctly and cal be played with in cute ways.....but I feel it would be partly not like me.....I'm not really the type of girl to get nails put on....not that its a bad thing, cause it's not- it looks great.
I just don't know if I'd feel weird .......Can not decide. I might go do it today if I do.....maybe.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I say just get it done   then you'll know if you feel comfortable with them or not.


----------



## Samadhi

ocean said:


> ^Love the iron tree. I'd own that for sure.
> 
> I'm debating (again) on whether or not to get gel nails......My nails are not long and I don't want LONG nails, but I'd like them to not break and all be the same length :D
> They break so often and so easily I've been thinking it may be worth the money to get gels on......
> I think they look nice if done correctly and cal be played with in cute ways.....but I feel it would be partly not like me.....I'm not really the type of girl to get nails put on....not that its a bad thing, cause it's not- it looks great.
> I just don't know if I'd feel weird .......Can not decide. I might go do it today if I do.....maybe.



I had gel overlays put on for my wedding - no fake nails, just an overlay on my nail. They were really short at first (like you, my nails had a habit of breaking easily), and i wanted them to be nice for my day. Here is what they looked like on my wedding day (excuse the cheesy closeup of the ring/champagne glass shot )

(check out my wedding album - i've got my facebook locked down now, but you can see it).

Over the course of the 2 months i had them preceding the wedding, i had a number of compliments around how good my nails looked. One girl couldn't believe that they were gel overlays! Really though, the kind I got (biosculpture) is as close to the real deal as you can get. It's like they are painting on nail polish and then curing it with light.  I let them grow out as soon as I got married as i couldn't justify the cost ($50 for a refill ) when we are saving for other things. 

In saying all of that, I can't pinpoint one thing in particular, but my nails are great now - i've been taking pre-natal vitamins and drinking liquid chlorophyll since January, and my nails and hair have been growing out of control. However, my nails were still a little dry and brittle. I now use Burt's Bees lemon butter cuticle cream twice daily and the difference in my nails is amazing, they aren't dry or brittle anymore, they are really really healthy. I'm having to buff the ridges out less (i had bad ridges)... i'm amazed. It's also a nice ritual each morning and night - my nails and fingers get a little massage. It's all i'm using though - and they look fantastic!


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Ocean - have you tried a nail hardener on your nails? A good one is Sally Hansen. My nails are extremely strong after using this stuff and it helps them grow fast as well. There are a few options you have of strengthening them without going with the fake nails. It's up to you though, some girls love the fake nails look


----------



## ocean

^I use Sally's nail hardener......I also wear their "Salon Manicure" polish which has strengthener in it......  
I need to think on it but it might be nice to do today. 
I feel like poo and think a little pampering wold be good.
(If I can get out of bed)


----------



## chrissie

Just started taking pre-natal vitamins to see what sort of difference it makes in my hair and nails.  I'm sure both will get destroyed on the playa though.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

For the Aussie ladies, I'm loving Blackmores Pregnancy Gold vitamins for hair and nail growth and strength. I've been getting the huge tubs very reasonably online and I swear by them for making my awkward hair grow-out phase a little more manageable.


----------



## ocean

^Hmmmmm....................I'm waiting for the day you decide to have a baby. 
I know your taking them for hair and nails but I'm waiting for the announcement.


----------



## Samadhi

I have been on prenatal vitamins since January (i actually would like to conceive) and aside from making me feel really good in general, my hair and nail growth has gone crazy. I keep posting about this, i know, but honestly, im cutting my nails every fortnight and before i decided to grow my fringe out, i was getting it trimmed every few weeks. Thank goodness my hairdresser did it for free :D It's brilliant!


----------



## Pillthrill

Benefit of colored hair, MATCHING nails! 

Coloring my hair cobalt blue tonight though. 
Also had a run to Sally's and Walgreens tonight! So many new things to try!

Actually was just bleaching it out again...
Very Rogue!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Rogue


----------



## AmorRoark

Well, after getting the BEST help for my blemishes (FuturePig is an angel ) I come back to you with a foot problem. I wear flip flops all the time and they're so dry. I've been wearing flip flops all summer for years and they've never been like this. Does anybody have any suggestions for cure alls? Any suggestions welcome though I'd prefer home remedies if possible.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^Solar Oil and cotton socks at night.  I have issues with the tips of my toes and back of my heel peeling in the summer even with consistent moisturizing and pedis every 3 weeks.

OPI~A good mandarin is hard to find




Under that polish my big toe has a hideous bruise (which does not hurt) about 2 months old.
From running, I guess.


----------



## queenbee1127

Ohhhh my gosh how I have missed the girly thread!! I've been on vacation then moved into a new apartment immediately after that, and we just got internet yesterday so I have lots to show you!! 

*Spork:*
This is how I store and organize all my jewelry: I bought these necklace trees for $10 each from Bed Bath and Beyond and they each have about 15 hooks on them of varying lengths to hang necklaces and bracelets. 





I also have a little dresser top storage sorter-thing (nice description) that has several compartments where I store rings, bracelets, hair clips and other things that tend to clutter up the top of my dresser or my bathroom. I also have a large mesh earring hanger, you can sort of see both items in this picture: 






Moving into this new place, I for the first time in my life, have my own walk in closet and* I LOVE IT!* There is so much space I almost don't know what to do with myself. Pictures: 





I think other storage methods have been mentioned in this thread previously, here are mine for makeup brushes and extra makeup. I purchased the red sorting containers from the Container Store for about $4 each. 










And finally, no post would be complete without nail polish! This is the pedicure I got for Vegas, it's OPI Black Cherry Chutney and I was shocked at how in love I fell with this color. 






I also broke down and placed my first order with 8ty8 Beauty, the online e-tailer and purchased quite the haul (excluding the OPI's and Zoya's): 





And I also braved Ikea to finally buy a Helmer!! I had quite the struggle putting it together but my boyfriend saved the day and assembled it for me 





Sorry for the long/picture heavy post. I missed you guys!


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Holy crap that is a lot of polish to me! My best friend has >100 bottles now and I'm definitely envious.


----------



## ocean

Got gel nails yesterday-  I was a little disappointed by the fact that she CHOPPED all my nails down so far and the tipes are like half the nail, but I'm happy with them overall and figure when they grown out some and the tips are showrter, I will like them even more!!


----------



## Samadhi

I'm surprised that she cut your nails off! Weird! Regardless, if you choose to keep them, and get them done again, tell her that you want her to simply overlay the gel on your actual nail. They look really good, ocean!


----------



## queenbee1127

Ocean - My hands always feel/look a little funny after I get acrylics put on. They chop your real nails then apply the false tips so far down they look like little midget hands, but give it a week or so and they will grow out, and when you get them redone the colored tips will be thinner  

Don't worry, they look great!


----------



## hustlababy09

Kenickie said:


> BUT what i really liked, when i wasn't doing anything that required a lot of _oomph_ was Burts Bee's Tinted Lip Balm. just a little bit of colour with their awesome awesome lip balm powerz.



I loveee that tinted lip balm. It makes my lips so smooth && adds just a hint of color/shine.


----------



## hustlababy09

AmorRoark said:


> Well, after getting the BEST help for my blemishes (FuturePig is an angel ) I come back to you with a foot problem. I wear flip flops all the time and they're so dry. I've been wearing flip flops all summer for years and they've never been like this. Does anybody have any suggestions for cure alls? Any suggestions welcome though I'd prefer home remedies if possible.



During the winter I get super dry feet. I use Eucerin cream (it comes in a circular tub). I put a ton of it on my feet, put socks on over it, and let it sit overnight. It's worked wonders on my feet. Also, if you use a pumice stone after a shower but before putting on the Eucerin, it works 10x better. :D


----------



## Percodeth

ocean said:


> Got gel nails yesterday-  I was a little disappointed by the fact that she CHOPPED all my nails down so far and the tipes are like half the nail, but I'm happy with them overall and figure when they grown out some and the tips are showrter, I will like them even more!!




i like your pic ocean i should give you 10/10 in all of these pictures


----------



## queenbee1127

I went into Ulta yesterday and picked up OPI Roadhouse Blues from the Touring America collection. Of all their fall colors, this is the only one that even _slightly_ interested me. 






I also picked up Orly's Fowl Play from their Birds of a Feather collection. I haven't read anything online about this collection, but once I saw this color I knew I immediately had to have it. It's a dark purple base with flakies like Nubar or Nfu Oh polishes! 






Once I got home, I couldn't decide which I wanted to try first, so I layered them: two coats of Road House Blues and one of Fowl Play and I came out with this:


----------



## ocean

I am TICKED OFF about my nails.
I went into the place I got my nails done yesterday b/c 2 broke within a few days of getting them done- (Doing my makeup a nail hit the counter and broke, the other one I was opening a door- so nothing crazy to make them break) - SO I go into the store , tell the guy behind the counter, he gives me attitude and says "So you broke a nail?" and I was like TWO- holding both of them up- he was SNOTTY so I said "Can you not see both are broken" He says "Sorry- she's gone to the store" and that was IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was like, "okay, should I wait for her? Come back? How long will she be?" and he was like "I don't know- you could wiat, or you could come back. _I_ don't know how long she'll be" in a very snarky way.
I was FURIOUS.
I'm not going back to that place.
YOU do a shit job on my nails and they break within 2 days of putting them on and you are gonna give me sass b/c I come in to get them fixed??!!?!?
UGH.


----------



## animal_cookie

queenbee1127 said:


> I went into Ulta yesterday and picked up OPI Roadhouse Blues from the Touring America collection. Of all their fall colors, this is the only one that even _slightly_ interested me.



i have that on my nails now. and a blue matte nail polish on my toes. i rarely paint my nails tho.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

my next pedi colour





my big toenail is loose I am freaking out I think I am going to lose it
what is it going to look like under there?
If I lose it, I can't get my nails done in 2 weeks.  Nasty.


----------



## queenbee1127

Ocean - Definitely find another nail salon! There is a nail salon in every strip mall on every block in America, surely there is a salon close to you that does a good job. Once you find the one you won't want to go anywhere else, I promise! 

PI - I manage to lose toenails pretty frequently but it's usually my smaller toes, I've never lost the big one. It just looks like regular skin, maybe a little wrinkly and dry with some nail fiber left behind. I have found that my toenails grow significantly faster than my fingernails so even if you do lose it, it should grow back in several weeks.


----------



## ocean

^That is my plan 
I want to call the mgr of the store and let them know how disappointed I am. 
I'm not usually one to call and complain but I am really erked by that situation.
I do love the nails though.....the ones that are left so I look forward to getting them done again and another color on.
I need to wait until next check though b/c I blew my monies today on all the holiday sales going on.
BUT I have a bunch of fun clothes I can't wait to wear! (And a mental list of things to go back for )


----------



## hustlababy09

Awesome idea for a thread-- I love it!! It inspired me to go buy some new nail polish a couple days ago.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yay for recruiting new nail polish-aholics! :D 


*PI* and *queenbee* I love all of those shades!!


Just thought I'd share some of my latest nail escapades with you ladies  I am _totally_ lovin' the whole shatter thing going on right now!










And some kandi nails from a rave I went to a few months ago


----------



## Samadhi

Your nails always look so professional, n30 :D That last pic looks like stock footage from a beauty advertising website!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Haha thank you love!! It's just from loads and loads and years and years of practice


----------



## undead

I know this is the LADY thread and I hate to impose, I won't read all your super secret fashion and beauty tips ... but I HAD to share these with all ya'llz!

These heels are to DIE for... I'm highly considering going drag just to wear them. Fucking ace!!!!

Zombie Stompers


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I would wear those


----------



## undead

Please get them and take many pictures in them!


----------



## purplefirefly

I would rock the shit out of those heels!! Nice find 

Do we have a foot fetishist in our midst??


----------



## undead

Naw, but if you're sportin' those... there's just no tellin' what I'd be into!

Btw, they'd go great with this...






or this...


----------



## hustlababy09

ocean said:


> I am TICKED OFF about my nails.
> I went into the place I got my nails done yesterday b/c 2 broke within a few days of getting them done- (Doing my makeup a nail hit the counter and broke, the other one I was opening a door- so nothing crazy to make them break) - SO I go into the store , tell the guy behind the counter, he gives me attitude and says "So you broke a nail?" and I was like TWO- holding both of them up- he was SNOTTY so I said "Can you not see both are broken" He says "Sorry- she's gone to the store" and that was IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I was like, "okay, should I wait for her? Come back? How long will she be?" and he was like "I don't know- you could wiat, or you could come back. _I_ don't know how long she'll be" in a very snarky way.
> I was FURIOUS.
> I'm not going back to that place.
> YOU do a shit job on my nails and they break within 2 days of putting them on and you are gonna give me sass b/c I come in to get them fixed??!!?!?
> UGH.



That would piss me off too. The place I get my nails done at will fix them right away for free if they break within a couple days. That's how it should be. I wouldn't go back to the place you are talking about either!!

I just ordered the Katy Perry OPI crackle nail polish in silver. So excited, can't wait til it gets here!! :D


----------



## addictivepersona

Okay girls, I have a question:

*Why is it that you should never shave your legs dry?*  When I first started shaving, I was told by my grandma to _never_ "shave dry" and to always make sure I had soap and water on them first.  Recently tried with just water and had no ill repercussions.  Noticed this morning that I really needed to shave but didn't have the time for all the hoopla, so I tried dry shaving... And so far have no ill repercussions!

Maybe it's the type of razor I'm using?  I don't see how having four blades versus the typical three would have an impact though.

Help me out ladies!


----------



## queenbee1127

^^ Water softens the hair and soap/shaving cream/hair conditioner provides a slick surface for the razor to glide on and minimize friction. 
I've never heard of people shaving dry without getting some serious razor burn, so maybe you're just lucky?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Agreed, the reason I never shave without water and shaving cream or gel is the irritation that occurs. My legs get scaly, itchy and very red if I try to avoid water and some kind of lubrication! Try not to do it too often, addictivepersona!


----------



## Samadhi

A friend of mine at school used to use thick hair conditioner... she'd leave it on her legs for a minute then shave.  You can also buy shaving oil, however i find that clogs up my razor, so i use shaving gel and then use the oil afterwards on my still-wet legs. Keeps them smooth.


----------



## addictivepersona

Huh.  Pretty interesting.  Thanks for all the input so far!  I don't plan on making a habit out of this, but it's good to know I can dry shave in those times of "Holy crap, I need to shave before I wear shorts out of the house!"  LOL

OH, and just for kicks, I asked my grandma earlier today for her reasoning behind not dry shaving--She said that the razor can snag the hairs.  I've only had that happen with a dull razor.

And on that note, I think the reason I had no issues dry shaving is because my razor is basically new (have only used it once before) and it's not a disposable.  

/rambling


----------



## nekointheclouds

So for about the last 8 to 10 years I havent haved my legs above my lower thighs. most of my body hair is very fine and as blond as my skin tone. The hair above my knees is not long at all, and very soft. I know that if I continued shaving all the way up it wil eventually get like the hair on my lower legs, dark and course. I really dont feel like there is any need to shave my theighs. Anyone else do that?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I shave my entire leg as I like the way it feels post shave.
Heaven forbid my leg hair hide my muscular definition lol....I am not THAT hairy.


----------



## addictivepersona

nekointheclouds said:


> So for about the last 8 to 10 years I havent haved my legs above my lower thighs. most of my body hair is very fine and as blond as my skin tone. The hair above my knees is not long at all, and very soft. I know that if I continued shaving all the way up it wil eventually get like the hair on my lower legs, dark and course. I really dont feel like there is any need to shave my theighs. Anyone else do that?


I've never shaved more than three or so inches above my knees.  I was told to _never_ shave above my knees when I first started shaving.

Then again, the person who gave me all these shaving tips (my grandma) is someone who never once shaved--And even in her youth, you wouldn't've been able to see her leg hair.  If you never start shaving, your hair is so fine and light, there's no need.

Wish I would've listened to her and never started shaving.


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

Does anyone have any links or tips for crazy make-up?  Like, wild surreal fashion show type stuff.


----------



## ocean

^I like looking at pictures of wild makeup  and playing 'beauty shop'- bu tmy makeup is always very mild :D
I can post pics of makeup from my tumblr page for you but I don't have any links saved of crazy makeup.
I'm trying to decide how to do my makeup for Halloween. I wanna do it way different than I normally do but I'm thinking I might do silveror black eyeshadow instead of too crazy. I THINK I am gong as Red Riding Hood but had PLANNED to go as Snow White and bought some red lipstick- (I'll post pics in a bit b/c when I got I tried it on- I NEVER wear lipstick so it was weird)
I love makeup.....it's become an obsession- 
I just ordered some new eyeshadow-




I LOVE the Tarte eyeshadow set I got a while back with the glittery and metallic looking neutral tones- so I'm hoping that new set is gong to be good too.....though it's Sephora brand and I don't know how their shadows are.


Edit: Here is a pic of the red lipstick:
*NSFW*: 










I really do not like it and prefer not wearing lipstick. I will wear it for Halloween but don't plan to wear it again :D


----------



## queenbee1127

My mom also told me the no shaving above the knee myth when I first started shaving. When I was about 12 I actually had a girl comment on it and it really bothered me so I just did it anyway and have been fine. The hair on my lower legs is considerably darker than the thin, light hair on my thighs. 

I WORE THE NANG NAILS the other night!!! A few girlfriends and I went and saw MSTRKRFT and since I was between manicures I thought why not? 






I followed the directions exactly as they said but they really didn't last. By the end of the show half had fallen off and wouldn't re-attach so I just ripped them off. They were fun while they lasted 

I have tried several times now to do a manicure with Essie's Knockout Pout, a bright neon pink, but I cannot for the life of me get it to become opaque/not streaky or patchy!! This is what I got after 3 patient coats and even though the picture doesn't show it, it was still very spotty - the color isn't as neon as it is in real life, either. I couldn't stand it so I immediately took it off. 






Today, I'm wearing 3 coats of Ulta's Angel Baby, a plain white cream. At 3 coats it looks acceptable, but it could really use a 4th.






*Ocean* - have you ever read the beauty blog Scrangie (http://www.scrangie.com/)? She often reviews eyeshadow palettes from Sephora. She's also a really fun nail blogger and has lots to say about all kinds of beauty products. Check her out


----------



## mariacallas

my current nail polish, some kind of orangey neon pink ! I love it! It's a local brand [very cheap] but doesn't last long, unfortunately....

^^


----------



## hustlababy09

I was looking for winter boots online and I came across these AMAZING silver sequined Ugg boots. I am in love and will buy them as soon as I have enough money. They're expensive but they are *so* me. I love anything with sequins.


----------



## chrissie

Not sequin but they remind me of these heels that are pretty rockin


----------



## hustlababy09

^^^ very cute!!


----------



## ocean

queenbee1127 said:


> *Ocean* - have you ever read the beauty blog Scrangie (http://www.scrangie.com/)? She often reviews eyeshadow palettes from Sephora. She's also a really fun nail blogger and has lots to say about all kinds of beauty products. Check her out



I've bookmarked this and have been reading back through the blog since I saw your post.
I thought I had responded! Sorry I haven't until now!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I was sent some Lady Jayne hair extensions to play with recently, and I took them to my hair dresser. I filmed a YouTube video with him, it was so much fun. 
These are a *seriously* cheap option if you're looking for some length and volume but don't want to fork out a lot of cash for real hair.  I'm planning on putting them in again and straightening them next time to get a more natural look.


----------



## hustlababy09

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I was sent some Lady Jayne hair extensions to play with recently, and I took them to my hair dresser. I filmed a YouTube video with him, it was so much fun.
> These are a *seriously* cheap option if you're looking for some length and volume but don't want to fork out a lot of cash for real hair.  I'm planning on putting them in again and straightening them next time to get a more natural look.



Love the video!! I've always wanted extensions. I like the clip-on idea because it looks so easy to do. I wasn't sure how to do it before, but now I'm inspired to go get some and try it myself.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am growing my hair.  I figure if I can quit smoking I can tolerate the process.
I am going for chin length at least.  I am grateful that my husband can trim it frequently to keep the shape nice.


----------



## Samadhi

^ You are totally hot with your short hair and rock the style so effortlessly, however i'm looking forward to seeing what a sleek longer do will look like. To be honest, i think you could work any number of hairstyles. 

I'm growing my hair out - losing the fringe  as the weather in Brisbane doesn't like me with short hair. I can actually put my hair in a high pony-tail now, it's brilliant! I'll keep some kind of fringe, but it will be one that i can tuck behind my ears.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thank you.  I like short hair due to the minimal effort but it is time for a change.  It has been 12 years since I had any length.
I will go the extension route once my dome fills out.  Added bonus of sleeping with your hairstylist


----------



## ocean

^Ohhhhh I look forward to seeing these changes!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

me too


----------



## mariacallas

^Ditto!!


----------



## joannie_mhm

PI I've just done the opposite to you, gone from lots of length to the lob, and am loving having the shorter hair which I find I can do much more with than the long hair.

I'd been sticking with two/three basic styles - long and straight, or in a ponytail or bun, because it was just too much hassle to properly style that length of hair.

Now I'm going for straight, messy/bedhead, curly, kinky, half up/down, pony, bun - it's a lot more interesting.

Hopefully you'll see a similar variety that you enjoy playing with as an alternative to the short hair (which as samadhi said does suit you really well so is a perfect fall back!)


----------



## queenbee1127

Lorac was on HauteLook a few weeks ago, I purchased a set of 5 "Tie Dye For" lip glosses and 3 of their baked eyeshadows. Everything, including shipping was only $21.95 which I thought was a steal. 










I finally got around to trying one of my untried Zoya's: Edyta. Such a beautiful black/gold/green duochrome. I highly recommend this one. 





Currently sporting OPI's Grape Set Match from the Serena Williams Collection. Love this color too, perfect purple foil with hints of pink duochrome.





*Do you ladies have any suggestions for cuticles? Mine are a disaster. *


----------



## euphoria

oh my lord I love Edyta! I love dark nails.


----------



## Shakara

hi...!
thanx to suggest these products for make up, but using home made which is really effective to me...!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My idea of long hair will be a bit past my chin.  I don't want to be that girl who keep her hair back most often because it is to much work to do.  I like to balance my beauty maintenance. I want to spend time doing other things   I know I grow it to chop it off anyway.


----------



## queenbee1127

I got my September Birch Box the other day and included inside was a sample of Incoco's nail polish strips. They're similar to the ones by Sally Hansen or OPI. I tried them out tonight and for the most part, I really like them. They're fairly simple to apply, except filing down the excess is a pain in the ass and some don't fit quite right. From a distance they look awesome :D






A better picture of the slim fit on some nails:


----------



## ocean

Now that I have given up the idea of doing gel nails again- after my awful experience, I'm obsessing over nail polish.
My nails are so flimsy and break so often- they are never even lengths......
SO I bought a Sally Hansen 'Miracle thickener' and then some strengthening nail polish.
I've been reading beauty blogs, and nail polish reviews and I am going to try to get them to be the beautiful nails I want so much!
In all my searching and reading, I've become obsessed with nail art.
I want to learn how to do things on my own! I have shaky hands, so I am a little nervous but figured I would try some sinple stuff first. 
Once my nails grown back out and get a little stronger I will start small with some cute little things- like those adorable stencils n3o posts pics of......I want to be cheesy and have cute nails for Halloween and Christmas!!!
I'm loving all the fall colors I'm seeing coming out!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Im so addicted to mod cloth.

Here are a few of the many things I want.


----------



## spork

zoya bogo sale til 10/5!!

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2011/10/zoya-nail-polish-bogo-time.html


----------



## chrissie

went a little crazy saving nail art images on pinterest tonight.  Getting more into that site.

This one is the most interesting...  Making your own nail art with a laser/inkjet printer?!


----------



## ocean

Okay, my cousin needs make up direction and I don't know how to tell her.
How do you approach someone on the makeup they wear?
She's tanning, wears orange foundation and does these dark colors on her lids, all the way to her eyebrows-
She looks like Snookie


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

maybe that is the look she is going for
if she isn't asking for make-up help, don't give it.


----------



## queenbee1127

Gah, had to take advantage of the Zoya BOGO. 

I picked up: 

Nova: 





Jem:





Akyra:





Crystal: 





*Spork* what did you get in the BOGO?!

This is not including my most recent Sally's/Ross haul, including OPI's Done Out in Deco and Ogre the Top, as well as China Glaze Westside Warrior, Watermelon Rind, Innocence, and Mrs. Clause and 3 Borghese polishes I got from Ross for $4.99: 






Last week I experimented with OPI's How You Blue'in? from their exclusive line with Ulta. When I first tried this polish it looked almost black to me, but after 3 coats the blue shimmer really comes out. This is a mediocre cell phone picture:


----------



## ocean

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> maybe that is the look she is going for
> if she isn't asking for make-up help, don't give it.




 Poor girl. I don't think she gets it though. I would want someone to tell me if I was doing it all wrong 
I guess I'd be a bitch to say anything......but I feel sorry for her. 

That turquoise color, Akyra, is NICE queenie.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I agree with you, Ocean. 

Maybe you can ask her if she wants to do makeovers and play around with makeup one day, that way you can kind of get the ball rolling in that direction and you can give her some suggestions, show her your cool Sephora palettes?. Maybe suggest going to a professional makeup counter, since I know you struggle with foundation color as well, and say that you need a new one but get her tested as well.

I find that a lot of girls use wayyyy too much face makeup (I myself have been guilty of this) to coverup zits, scars, flaws etc but if you get a good product and a good routine it really doesn't take much.


----------



## joannie_mhm

Ooh Ocean, Zoe answered this exact question on PRIMPED the other day. And then she answered one of mine! And then she quit. Boo.

http://www.primped.com.au/blogs/zoe...aaaay-too-much-makeup-how-can-i-tell-her-this


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

OK ladies, I have two new videos.  The first is a journey through my Botox injections procedure as a before and after.  The second was made after I received some feedback on the first one, that viewers couldn't see the difference to my forehead clearly enough - so this one is just images to try to show it a little clearer.

Before you tell me how shocked you are that I had this done I know my crease wasn't huge, and I know there are plenty of people who deserve to have this done more _but_ I made the decision to have it treated because I was in a position to be able to do it, and I felt it would make a difference to my self-esteem (which it has).

Hope you guys get something out of my experience.


----------



## queenbee1127

I've been gettin' all fancy with the nail art lately:


----------



## spork

^omg, loving both of those!! how'd you do them??


----------



## ocean

QB- I love the black with rainbow dots!!
The other ones are cute too but the black w/ rainbow dots has me wishing I had the colors available.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I am such a huge, huge fan of these brushes.  I ordered a couple last year to test them out as I had heard such huge claims about them being just as good as (some said better than!) MAC brushes.

Shipping was super fast (two weeks from the states) and yes, the claims were true - I use my Sigma brushes more than my MAC ones that tend to shed all over my face.
Now don't get me wrong, these ones still shed - and will shed more if you don't take care of them properly - but they are awesome long-lasting quality brushes and I love love LOVE them.

I'm getting a full set of the brushes (sans brush roll or holder) and the total came to just over AU$80 including shipping - for 12, yes 12 brushes.  Pretty awesome value considering how much I love the brushes, imho.

I used the current coupon code for 10% off (MAX2011) - this expires on the 31st of October (in the states), but I'm pretty sure they have active codes most of the time.






I have also become an affiliate because I believe in this company and their product so much.  So, you can click on the banner above you'll get a free gift with any order over US$30.  The latest one was a kabuki brush fwiw.  

Have any of you guys used Sigma brushes before?  What do you think of them?

I really love their Make Me Up range - I'd love to get the pink set!  But alas, I already have a brush holder, hehe.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

No more pedis for me.  That big toe nail that got black from running came partially off.  Good thing I am into boots now.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Aussie ladies - LUSH have free shipping this weekend (until 30th of October at 11pm EST) - just enter the code *XMAS11* at checkout.


----------



## kytnism

chemistwarehouse.com.au are having an insanely priced clearout of all womens/mens/unisex fragrances prior to the xmas rush.

be sure to get in first ladies/gents of SO to take advantage of these awesome offers . 

i purchased (and had home delivered within 3 days of payment, alongside a complimentary/free gift, of an LED keychain torch) three 100ml bottles of FCUK, for her; with attached tag/RRP of $98.00 , at $14.99 each (a max of 3 bottles per cc transaction). one bottle of calvin kleins "obsession" EDP 100ml (RRP: $110.00) for $39.99, one bottle of maroussia EDT 100ml for $34.99 (RRP: $99.00) and one bottle of "giorgio" 90ml EDT for $34.99 (RRP: $59.00).

 

...kytnism...


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Phwoar xeno, that's awesome!!  They would be great for gifts too.


----------



## Pillthrill

I looked and looked for this thread the other day to post my candy corn nails!


----------



## kytnism

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Phwoar xeno, that's awesome!!  They would be great for gifts too.


 
exactly our thoughts. 

my hubby is one of 8 brothers, so xmas shopping to us has always = good times tainted with major financial obligation.
this year we managed to kill all of the femme gifts (via the link above, with free home delivery) for xmas for under $200.00.

were stoked, and KNOW the special ladies in our life will appreciate the personal sentiment.

bishes love smellies 

...kytnism...


----------



## nAON

im not a girl.

but i have a nail :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I've just posted up my latest Youtube video covering my Skincare essentials just in time for Summer, for us Southern Hemisphere ladies. :D

It's a long one, but worth watching IMHO - I have a tonne of awesome products to tell you all about.


----------



## queenbee1127

For the rainbow dots, I just used a dotting tool ( I got mine at Sally's for like $3) and used it on each color after two coats of plain black. 

For the rays, I painted vertical stripes down my nails. I started with hot pink in the center, blue on the left and yellow on the right, and I went over the pink again at the end and the result was the purple part. I let that dry then I cut _tiny_ little strips of Scotch tape and placed them in the pattern on my nail and covered it with black. It's important to do this one nail at a time, and pull off the tape while the polish is still wet. It was a painstaking process and took me probably 90 minutes or so but I was bored and just sitting around :D

This is another of my Zoya untrieds, Jem. For some reason I can't get this to photograph correctly, no matter the lighting. This is a swatch picture from Scrangie, and what the color really looks like. 











In the bottle, this color has a beautiful gold duochrome flash but I can't get it to show on the nail


----------



## euphoria

queenbee1127 said:


>



fucking drooooooool. looooove this color. 


Also your ring is incredible. Where did you get that?


----------



## queenbee1127

firefighter said:


> Also your ring is incredible. Where did you get that?



Thanks! My mom got it for me a few years ago at Steinmart. 

I was walking through Walmart today and ran into a display of Nicole by OPI's new collaboration line with the Kardashians. Now, say what you will about the Kardashians, but this line is pretty slick. I only allowed myself to get one today, but there are several I would go back for easily. If you watch Keeping Up With the Kardashians, or Khloe and Lamar, you know how Khloe refers to Lamar as "Lam-Lam". The color I picked is called "Khloe Had a Little Lam-Lam" which I thought was pretty funny, but the color is *TO DIE FOR*. Seriously, I can't stop looking at it, and got multiple compliments on it tonight at work. No matter how you feel about the Kardashians, you should definitely check this collection out.


----------



## ocean

Omg. Must.have.zoya.color.above.


----------



## euphoria

Right?! I am totes going on a nail polish craze this weekend. Need new colorz.


p.s. How do you get notified when zoya has the bogo?


----------



## queenbee1127

^ Sign up for an account on www.artofbeauty.com and also follow them @ Zoya Nail Polish and Treatments on Facebook and you will be in the know pretty darn quick. They usually announce their promotions on Facebook, then send you an e-mail about the code they've placed in your account.

Edit: Current manicure. 2 coats of OPI Yoga-ta Get This Blue and one coat of China Glaze Cosmic to add some glitz. I love that Cosmic makes the whole thing look like a jelly polish.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^How stunning!  Love that combo.  

I uploaded my latest video today - this one's a Get Ready With Me video, where I do my make-up, accessories and get dressed up for Melbourne Cup last week.  Let me know if you guys like the end look!  I had lots of fun doing this type of video, and I think I'll make some more if everyone likes it.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Aussie ladies - latest special on Benefit cosmetics from one of my favourite online retailers, Adore Beauty.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I just heard about some new Sigma products that are coming out shortly (just in time for Christmas), so I thought I'd let you guys know about them;


*The Cities Collection
Launch Date: November 21, 2011*





_The Cities is Sigma Beauty’s special edition travel kit collection! 

The kits feature seven travel-sized brushes from our best selling Essential and Premium Kits (E05 Eyeliner, E35 Tapered Blending, E45 Small Tapered Blending, E60 Large Shader, F05 Small Contour, F15 Duo Fibre, and F30 Large Powder). 

The brushes are held in a travel-size container that turns into two brush holders to keep your brushes organized, even on the go. 

Each kit was designed to represent the beauty and excitement of the city it is named after. There are four kits in this exciting collection: London (brown), Tokyo (pink), Paris (red) and New York (black)._


*Make Me Up Collection – Travel Edition
Launch Date: November 28, 2011*






_The Sigma Beauty Make Me Up Travel Kits were designed for fun, yet practical makeup application on the go. 

Similar to the design of the full sized Make Me Up Collection, these travel sized kits contain seven colorful brushes held in a functional and stylish container (E30 Pencil, E40 Tapered Blending, E55 Eye Shading, E65 Small Angle, F30 Large Powder, F40 Large angled Contour, and F60 Foundation). 

The kits will be available in Black, Aqua, Coral and Purple._


*The Bunny Collection
Launch Date: December 5, 2011*

*(This one's my favourite!!!)*






_The Bunny Collection is Sigma Beauty’s vegan friendly line of brushes. The collection will feature a full-size and travel-size kit. 

The full size kit will contain the twelve brushes sold in our Essential Kit, all made with the Sigmax HD fibers. 

The travel-size kit contains seven best selling brushes from the Essential kit. Both kits will be held in a Sigma Beauty container that turns into two brush holders. _


*The Extravaganza Face Kit
Launch Date: December 12, 2011*






_
The Sigma Beauty Extravaganza Face Kit is a lavish assortment of one of a kind, hand-crafted brushes with 18 karat gold-plated ferrules. The face kit features four gorgeous, 18K gold-plated brushes and a deluxe carrying case, perfect for traveling and storage._


*The Extravaganza Complete Kit
Launch Date: December 19, 2011
*






_The Sigma Beauty Extravaganza Complete Kit features 29 of our best-selling essential, premium and individual brushes. The brushes in this collection are hand-crafted with 18 karat gold-plated ferrules, specially designed to deliver a luxurious makeup application._

Remember if you click on the link below, you will get a free brush with your order over US$30!  :D



​


----------



## DarthMom

for anyone who uses dry shampoo, i found a brand i love finally...*tigi rockaholic dry shampoo*.....i have very long thick hair that i spend a lot of money on product and a lot of time carefully straightening, so therefore reallllly enjoy being able to go a few days without having to do all over again. i have never been able to go as long as i do now as i do with this brand. while after a few days, it is limp so ponies are in demand, it doesn't look dirty at all. i have seriously really been impressed. just wanted to share. it's about 20 bucks but better than the other dry shampoo sprays i have spend that much on.


----------



## Samadhi

That Benefit deal is fantastic. I've been wanting to buy a benetint for my lips, and this might be the right excuse. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I need new make up brushes.


----------



## ocean

I finally broke down and bought eyeshadow form MAC. 
I've been trying to not buy online b/c I spend too much money......
Have yet to try it on but oooh it looks lovely 
I bought Blackberry :
*NSFW*: 









and Haux:
*NSFW*: 









I wear so many shades of brown, nude colors, mushroom colors etc. I used to wear purple's but haven't found any recently that looked right......hope these work out


----------



## queenbee1127

^If you use MAC products often, you should take advantage of their recycle program. You turn in 6 empty packages of any of their products and you get to pick out a free eyeshadow or lipstick. It takes me quite a while to get 6 packages since I really only use their Studio Fix powder but if you're into MAC, it's a pretty neat little program. 

Speaking of cool programs, have any of you heard of Julep and their Maven program? (www.julep.com) It's sort of like Birchbox where they send you a box of goodies every month for a re-occuring fee, but this one is specifically nail polish based. I've been doing it for 2 months and have received 3 polishes, a plumping lip gloss and a really great makeup bag (they have other items besides polish, obviously). It's $20 a month, so twice the price of Birchbox but all the items are full-sized which is awesome. So far they have sent me:

Emilie 





Sienna





Diane





And in no surprising news, I have been on a serious nail polish binge. Seriously serious. NSFW just incase you don't want the barrage of nail porn. 


*NSFW*: 



 I went into Sally's the other day determined to get some of the awesome Orly Mineral FX foil polishes. They were gone and the Christmas display was in it's place, but lo and behold, I found some in the clearance section!! Along with the Orly's they had a ton of the China Glaze Metro collection, and even some of their Halloween stuff, all marked down. 

I got: 

Orly Rock Solid 





China Glaze Midtown Magic 





China Glaze Haunting





China Glaze Urban Night





China Glaze Tempest





There was a coupon for $1 off the entire stock of China Glaze if you purchased two, and since all these items were on clearance, I got these 5 polishes and a bag of 100 orange sticks for about $17 with my Sally's card. 

On a completely different drugstore binge, I picked up:

Sally Hansen Mint Sorbet





Sally Hansen Purple Pizzazz





Revlon Blue Lagoon





Wet 'N Wild Teal Of Fortune....which apparently is a dupe for OPI Catch Me In Your Net, which I have 





Sinful Frenzy





I need help.


----------



## ocean

^I  Haunting!!!!

I will have to look into the MAC recycle thing....I wonder if the bottled foundation applies.....
I have three empty bottles. I mix my own- I use half MAC half Illamsqua.
Blending the two makes the perfect pale shade. Unfortunately MAC's palest foundation is still too dark for my skin tone


----------



## queenbee1127

^ EVERYTHING applies! Even their makeup remover towelettes! I would definitely suggest saving them up if it's a product you're buying anyway.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Emilie is stunning, QB. 

Samadhi - go for it! Make sure you order before the offer expires though, the date is in the fine-print. 

PI - I definitely recommend Sigma brushes. They ship quickly, are reasonably priced and for me, perform just like MAC bushes (that are way more expensive).  

Ocean - I adore MAC shadows. They are just so pigmented, and they blend amazingly. I did a look recently with the new Icelandic Cool quad palette (it was sent for me to review). It's in my latest Get Ready With Me video. 
My top three eyeshadow brands are; MAC, Inglot and Urban Decay. All three are pigmented, amazing colour selection and are value for money. 

But that said, I did feel like I had to work hard to get the shadows to do what I wanted before I invested in my Sigma brushes. It just feels so much easier to make your make-up work when you have good tools of the trade.


----------



## mariacallas

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Aussie ladies - latest special on Benefit cosmetics from one of my favourite online retailers, Adore Beauty.



Looooove Benefit!


----------



## euphoria

queenbee1127 said:


> And in no surprising news, I have been on a serious nail polish binge. Seriously serious. NSFW just incase you don't want the barrage of nail porn.



Right, cuz everyone who comes into this thread _doesnt_ want to see nail porn 


I loooove Haunting and Urban Night.


----------



## queenbee1127

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I uploaded my latest video today - this one's a Get Ready With Me video, where I do my make-up, accessories and get dressed up for Melbourne Cup last week.



Awesome video! I noticed that some products were sent to you for review - how did you get involved in that? Did they seek you out and ask to review items or did you contact them? I've noticed that on a lot of polish blogs I read, the disclaimers say the products were sent for review. How awesome to get free beauty products!!

Current manicure: Zoya LC (Yes, like The Hills). I love this color, bright but not obnoxious, and the coverage is flawless. 





More color accurate swatch:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

queenbee1127 said:


> Awesome video! I noticed that some products were sent to you for review - how did you get involved in that? Did they seek you out and ask to review items or did you contact them? I've noticed that on a lot of polish blogs I read, the disclaimers say the products were sent for review. How awesome to get free beauty products!!


They contact me, almost 100% of the time. Occasionally if I love a brand I will send their PR Manager a note about my channel and politely ask to be added to their marketing list for updates, but they are the ones who offer free product to trial. 

It works for anyone with a reasonable body of work (blog or channel) and reasonable individual click-rates.


----------



## ocean

I don't know if I should be bringing this up here but it is a GIRLIE situation :D
I have become completely snobbish about my bras.
I TRIED very hard to purchase a bra from a department store- and couldn't bring myself to swipe the card.
Once I bought a bra at Victoria Secret (I used to not be able to fit in 'em ) I got into a trap.
There is nothing more supportive, flattering, and they're all super cute!!
I went in yesterday and bought one after trying multiple other stores.
As long as I can afford it, I don't think I will ever go back to cheap bras. 
The support is WORTH the 60$+!!


----------



## Samadhi

I"m with you, ocean - i simply can't find a bra that fits me as well as a bras i buy from a speciality store.  The other ones i've purchased from places like Target just don't last - the straps stretch and they become misshapen.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I don't buy cheap bras either.  At least not in 10 years.
I buy black, white, nude, blush from VS.  I stopped with all the fancy colours, designs, and whatnots.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have been buying more expensive bras for a few years now - more out of necessity than anything else.  Being a 10DD (small around the body but reasonably big in the cup) means I have to _really_ shop around.  There just seems to be nothing in my size at cheaper department stores, so I'm forced to go to high-end boutiques.  Oh well, I'm not complaining as they certainly last longer for the price.  

Also, the new Sigma 'Cities' collection has just launched!  I'm loving the New York range, but the Tokyo range is super duper cute for pink lovers too.  :D
I adore the way the travel case doubles as a brush holder - I split mine into face brushes and eye brushes, and I know some girls put dirty brushes into one half and clean into the other.  Cute and functional, love it.  

Here's a video about the collection.

Image heavy:

*NSFW*: 






















They're available for a limited time, so I recommend making your purchases sooner rather than later.  They _do not shed_ nearly as much as my MAC brushes, and they last absolutely forever if you take good care of them.


----------



## joannie_mhm

Where do you get your swimsuits c0tb? 

I've been wearing the same triangle roxy bikini for the past three years and now a 10E (wtf) it's really time for me to get a new one.


----------



## Samadhi

Jo, i bought my latest bikini top at Sunburn (specialty swimsuit store) i'm currently a DD and this one fits like a dream - no halter neck bikinis for me anymore, my neck just can't take it - this is an over the shoulder style; it's really cute.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

holy heck!  DD and E.  Ladies, I would have never guessed.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

joannie_mhm said:


> Where do you get your swimsuits c0tb?
> 
> I've been wearing the same triangle roxy bikini for the past three years and now a 10E (wtf) it's really time for me to get a new one.


I haven't been bra shopping for a little while, but it's possible I'm encroaching on E territory as well, Jo.. isn't it weird?!!

I have had the same white bikini for a while now, I bought it from a random surf store.  It's so hard to get nice ones that make the bust look nice, and not like you're going to slap yourself in the face any minute.  
My pin-up style blue bathing suit was a gift purchased from Tiger Rag.  The Sailor swim-suit hugs in all the right places, and I feel like a million bucks in it.  I get so many compliments when I'm wearing it.  



Samadhi said:


> Jo, i bought my latest bikini top at Sunburn (specialty swimsuit store) i'm currently a DD and this one fits like a dream - no halter neck bikinis for me anymore, my neck just can't take it - this is an over the shoulder style; it's really cute.


That might be where I'm going wrong, Samadhi - I have been wearing the same halter neck style bikini for ages, and I wonder why my neck hurts?!  



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> holy heck!  DD and E.  Ladies, I would have never guessed.


Looks can be deceiving!  It's actually hard for me to believe I'm a DD.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

One more thing - I ordered some new glasses from this site about a month ago, and have filmed a video on my experience here. 
This video wasn't sponsored at all, the company have no idea I'm even reviewing them.  It's all my own honest opinions and I paid for the glasses myself.

Suffice to say I was very very VERY impressed with both the speed of service and delivery, the price (so many savings, ohmygosh!), the ease of use of the site (can even try on glasses!) and the quality of my glasses.

Here's a pic of me in my new sexy frames:

*NSFW*: 









(Cut for size)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nice.


----------



## AmorRoark

About glasses, I'm really not sure about how reliable this site is but a friend of a friend was wearing a pair she picked out the other day and said they were perfect (though not designer-named like many on c0tb's site). But jesus, those prices?! For frames AND lenses? My friend has since ordered hers and I'm waiting to hear if they're actually good quality. Obviously you have to know all the things you would need from an eye exam that you'd give to any 'regular' glasses store to use the site. I thought the 'try on your face' feature was pretty nifty too. I'll report back if I hear a review from my friend.

http://www.zennioptical.com/


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

we used to suggest this site to our patients until multiple defects were found in the lens quality and power and they were not using polycarbonate lenses for children


----------



## fizzle

My cousin just introduced me to this AWESOME nailpolish, its magnetic nailpolish!! http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P296010






Heres a video of what it does (skip to about 30 seconds in to start seeing the effects) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqas6ym_BuU

Has anyone else seen or heard of this before?? I'm fascinated.


----------



## DarthMom

fizzle that is awesome. 

there is a new process i just learned about, marble swirling with water...anyone hear about this? looks a little time consuming but pretty neat. little ghetto...not sure how much i like it. with the right colors, could be good.


----------



## queenbee1127

*Fizzle* - I've seen magnetic polish on several blogs before, but I haven't used it myself. The polishes I know of are pretty expensive (i.e. ~$15). so I haven't bitten that bullet yet. 

*Darthmom* - I've done water marbling before, and posted several photos but they might be in the old thread. The last time I did it, this is what I got. It's not a difficult technique but definitely very time and polish consuming. 






Currently, I'm wearing OPI Done Out In Deco with two coats of China Glaze CG In The City. I like this look, but I don't think I could wear DOID alone, it's all wrong for my skin tone.


----------



## AmorRoark

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> we used to suggest this site to our patients until multiple defects were found in the lens quality and power and they were not using polycarbonate lenses for children



Oh, that sucks. I'll still probably order them because I don't need glasses except for reading the board and I'm really poor. 

Onto more fun stuff -- my friend just came across the country and brought gifts! 

Finger Paints - Finger Paints






and

Rimmel - Steel Grey






She also brought me sweet base and top coats.

I needed more muted colors so I'm loving these! I'm wearing Purple Pinstripe right now and I LOVE it. I had never used Finger Paints brand before and I was impressed with the ease of application and coloring.

Oh, and for fun she wore OPI's 'A-taupe the Space Needle' while here because I live in Seattle. Haha.


----------



## fizzle

queenbee1127 said:


> *Fizzle* - I've seen magnetic polish on several blogs before, but I haven't used it myself. The polishes I know of are pretty expensive (i.e. ~$15). so I haven't bitten that bullet yet.



It is indeed expensive, my cousin said she spent something like $17 on her bottle, but sephora is bundling them right now, you can get 3 for $30, which, considering its usual price, really isnt bad, $10 a bottle.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*Amor* if your glasses rx is simple (ie minimal astigmatism and low hyperopia or myopia) I say go for it.


----------



## ocean

Amor- LOVE those colors!!!!!


----------



## queenbee1127

fizzle said:


> It is indeed expensive, my cousin said she spent something like $17 on her bottle, but sephora is bundling them right now, you can get 3 for $30, which, considering its usual price, really isnt bad, $10 a bottle.



Just double checked this and you're totally right!!! My birthday is tomorrow and Sephora owes me a birthday gift bag anyways, so this might be the perfect excuse to make a stop over there! 

*Amor * - I definitely agree with Ocean, I'm digging those purple shades. Purple is by far my favorite shade to wear. 

I haven't seen anyone mention this in the thread so far, but has anyone heard of Cult Nails? (www.cultnails.com). The line makes some pretty sweet colors, but lots of blogs are buzzing about their new color, Clairvoyant. It went on sale as a limited edition under the moniker Unicorn Puke, but they have made it a part of their permanent line under this new name. 
















If you're a fan of Nubar or Nfu-Oh style flakie polishes, this one is AMAZING! I haven't gotten my hands on it yet, it only went on sale yesterday and has already sold out.


----------



## Samadhi

That magnetic nail polish is fantastic! :D


----------



## AmorRoark

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *Amor* if your glasses rx is simple (ie minimal astigmatism and low hyperopia or myopia) I say go for it.



Cool! Thanks! Your insight on the matter is obviously most appreciated. It's nice to have so many professionals on this website.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My pleasure.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I've heard of magnetic nail-polish - there was a lot of buzz about it on YouTube a few months back, but to be honest I'm not that keen on it myself.  

As for Unicorn Puke, I freaking adore that polish!  I've heard alllll about the issues getting a hold of it, and now they've released it again!  Looks like a total bastard to remove, but I'm sure it's all worth it.  

In other news, Sigma have released their travel sized brush kits!  They're _just_ like the regular kits available in coral, purple, black and aqua and they also have the full-sized brush holder as well.
They contain seven travel-size brushes from the best-selling Essential Kit (E30 Pencil, E40 Tapered Blending, E55 Eye Shading, E65 Small Angle, F30 Large Powder, F40 Large angled Contour, and F60 Foundation) and they retail for US$59.

These would make the _cutest_ gift, and would be so handy for Christmas and New Year vacationing.  I want the classic black set, myself - to match my full-size set.  
They have made a video on the new range too, so take a look if you're interested.

Image heavy:

*NSFW*: 




















​


----------



## Mariposa

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I haven't been bra shopping for a little while, but it's possible I'm encroaching on E territory as well, Jo.. isn't it weird?!
> 
> Looks can be deceiving!  It's actually hard for me to believe I'm a DD.



Yowie.  Nice.  36c USA here.  Approaching a D.

Is it bad to braid our hair with oils at night?  I am covered with coconut, strawberry, shea butter head to toe save for my face.  Sleepy time to wake up soft and sweetly.  Nails are natural for now.  Any recommendations for a soft blondie? 

Night night for me, need my beauty sleep.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ As long as you wash them out the next day, I would assume they are fine. Lots of shampoos/treatments are always advertising the variety of oils they contain (olive, grape seed, avocado, coconut etc...). 

Current manicure is CND Fireberry, topped with two coats of Nubar 2010. If you haven't seen/heard of Nubar 2010, it's amazing! Adds extra flair to any polish! These pictures make Fireberry look very orange toned on me, but it is actually a very vibrant, tomato red creme; the only CND polish I own. 











Edit: Gah these pictures make my hands look like wrinkly grandma hands 

Way more accurate color swatch of Fireberry:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

gimme some of your boobies, ladies


----------



## ocean

^The grass is always greener 
For my height and build, having larger boobs is proportionate.....I used to always want smaller boobs.
Now I appreciate the size, just not gravity! LOL
Since losing weight, they have gone down   I need tips on exercises to perk 'em up!! :D hahaha
I want them perkier but when doing exercises to make them that way, does it increase or decrease size?
I'd be okay with going down to a D cup but I would not be for going back to a G. 
I'm pleased with DD atm but just want lift.

When you have smaller boobs, they stay perkier longer.....that always seemed like a nice idea to me :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

there is no way (except surgery) to make em perky after losing weight
I used to lift with my husband doing massive chest exercises for a year plus and nothin 
welcome to my world
I would rather have what I have than be 20 lbs heavier with bigger boobs.


----------



## ocean

^  I am sad then lol
I was hoping they may once again be perky.
Dreams are now dead.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Sharing info is what this place is all about.
I was planning on have a breast augmentation at 40 but have decided against it.
If I am going to rationalize plastic surgery, I am starting with the neck up.


----------



## animal_cookie

i've lost about 20 pounds and my boobs are almost non-existent now


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

welcome to our club


----------



## Samadhi

I feel your pain, girls - it's the first place they come and go on me. I've recently put on weight, which i'm now in the process of losing, and they've gone from a DD to probably a big C now. Also, due to hormonal issues, mine really change over the course of my cycle - it's so obvious that i have a couple of different-sized bras depending on where i am in my cycle. This isn't really normal, though, and i'm in the process of attempting to regulate my hormones through diet. When i was on the pill, i didn't have this issue.


----------



## queenbee1127

Speaking of the Pill, is anyone in the United States all up to date on the bill Obama passed about insurance having to cover the cost of birth control for citizens who pay for private insurance? I was under the uninformed assumption that it started in January 2012, but I guess it doesn't start until August 2012. 8)

I'm still covered under my parent's health insurance (I'm 23) and we recently changed our plan so my birth control went from being $15 for 3 months to over $140 for 3 months!! I've stopped getting the 3 month packs and just cough up $40 at Costco every month, which is still quite expensive. I've looked into getting a $4 generic but the only birth control the program offers is 3x the amount of hormones I'm taking with my current pill. I'm not really exited about the thought of jacking my hormones up that high


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

The pill should be free for everyone.  People are having children who can't afford to have children and in turn I pay for that.
I wanna say stop fucking without condoms but that is not going to happen.

I was unaware of this bill (I ignorant to the details of US politics as I can't vote in the US) and I will benefit from it.  
Loestrin 24 started as $41/month years ago and now I am paying $23.  I would not change birth control pills solely related on cost.  It would suck if I had too.  Although I now can afford it, it irks me that I have to pay.


----------



## queenbee1127

I completely agree that it should be free. Having children you cannot afford or care for properly is insane. The bill is designed to cover preventative treatments, medications and procedures that can prevent unwanted pregnancies and sexually transmitted diseases. As far as I know, it's not something that will be voted on, or maybe it already has, but it goes into effect in August 2012. I think it's about damn time a policy like this was implemented, but I'm still a little annoyed that I have another 9 months of paying for birth control that I should receive for free by being sexually responsible.


----------



## euphoria

Before I got my new job and new insurance I was paying over $50 per pack for my specific brand. Bullshit! Planned Parenthood, etc hand out free condoms, so it's the same idea. If you're in a monogamous relationship why should you have to use condoms. The pill gives me more peace of mind so there's no anxiety if the condom broke, slipped off, etc. I have been on so many different brands of bc pills, and I finally found one that had minimal side effects and I really liked. It was worth it to me to pay that much money to not feel like shit. But exactly.... why should we have to pay for this, and why isn't it completely covered by insurance like other preventative care? Now that I am on different insurance I only pay $15 for the same brand, which is at least affordable, but still think it should be 100% covered. 

Unrelated.... I made an impulse purchase of 3 bottles of Zoya nail polish today, they've been facebook blasting deals all day so I bought myself a christmas present  First time trying this brand and y'all ladies introduced me to it, so I was pretty excited.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ You will love Zoya! What colors did you get?! I saw that same promotion but I controlled myself and didn't purchase; I have put myself on a no-buy until New Years....hopefully


----------



## euphoria

lol, you're cute 

I got:

Yara





Marina





Jana


----------



## ocean

^Jana is very nice!! I like that one a lot.

Samadhi, up and down a size in a month must be really frustrating!
I went back to VS today and got another bra.
Oh, I love that place. :D
I'm going to force myself to stop though.....but I saw about ten other things I wanted


----------



## AmorRoark

I *love* yara!!!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I agree with you ladies on all of this talk of the contraceptive pill.  I have always thought it should be subsidised by Medicare (the Australian public healthcare system) and private health care.  It's a necessity for almost all modern women, even if they choose to have children at some point.  Providing they are in good reproductive health, there will generally always be a period of time where they need to use it, or another form of birth control.

I'm lucky in that the pill I've been on is reasonable in price (approximately $30-40 per three month course), but my main gripe is having to book in to see a Doctor at the cost of $60 a pop, not counting the medicare rebate each time I need another script.  I have to book in to see a Doctor for _no reason except for him to write me a script_ every three months of my life - that's four times a year I'm paying $60 (minus rebate) for the privilege of being able to then go and pay for my contraceptive.  

Once in my life a Doctor has written me a script for 6 months worth, but all of the other Doctors I have seen won't do that, they _insist_ on having me come back every 3 months.

I understand it's important to choose the right contraceptive option for you when you are first becoming sexually active, and I also understand it's important to monitor any issues that may arise over the course of use, but honestly when you've been on it for as long as I have I would think most ladies would be able to see a Doctor if they had any concerns.  

Each time I see mine to get my script, they ask the same questions and I answer the same way.  No changes in bleeding, no changes in menstrual symptoms, no pain or discomfort, no noticeable weight gain.  Just give me the damn script and I am out of there.  Why should I have to pay $60 (minus rebate) for the privilege?


----------



## queenbee1127

*Euphoria* - All of those colors are awesome!

I remember now why I seldom use CND Fireberry: holy stains! This picture is after two rounds with 100% pure acetone, buffing, filing, and washing my hands. They're still red!





Last night I put on Zoya Holly. I got a mini bottle as part of my December Birchbox. The color is more accurate in the first picture, but I like the color of the second better. 









I like it, but I'm not incredibly wild about it either. It definitely fit's the collections theme of Gems and Jewels, though.


----------



## joannie_mhm

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I agree with you ladies on all of this talk of the contraceptive pill.  I have always thought it should be subsidised by Medicare (the Australian public healthcare system) and private health care.  It's a necessity for almost all modern women, even if they choose to have children at some point.  Providing they are in good reproductive health, there will generally always be a period of time where they need to use it, or another form of birth control.
> 
> I'm lucky in that the pill I've been on is reasonable in price (approximately $30-40 per three month course), but my main gripe is having to book in to see a Doctor at the cost of $60 a pop, not counting the medicare rebate each time I need another script.  I have to book in to see a Doctor for _no reason except for him to write me a script_ every three months of my life - that's four times a year I'm paying $60 (minus rebate) for the privilege of being able to then go and pay for my contraceptive.
> 
> Once in my life a Doctor has written me a script for 6 months worth, but all of the other Doctors I have seen won't do that, they _insist_ on having me come back every 3 months.
> 
> I understand it's important to choose the right contraceptive option for you when you are first becoming sexually active, and I also understand it's important to monitor any issues that may arise over the course of use, but honestly when you've been on it for as long as I have I would think most ladies would be able to see a Doctor if they had any concerns.
> 
> Each time I see mine to get my script, they ask the same questions and I answer the same way.  No changes in bleeding, no changes in menstrual symptoms, no pain or discomfort, no noticeable weight gain.  Just give me the damn script and I am out of there.  Why should I have to pay $60 (minus rebate) for the privilege?



I find this very strange. Every time I go I'm given a script for a 4 pack with 2 repeats, so it's a year's worth. (Both here and when I lived in the Vegas).

I agree it would be great to be subsidised by Medicare, but you need to remember the government wants us to have more babies, not less. The economy will be in the toilet if we don't keep having lots of babies (though the planet will be if we do).


----------



## Samadhi

When I was on the pill, i'd always get a years worth of scripts too - you should maybe ask the question of your doctor, COTB, as it seems as though you're getting well ripped-off 

I also agree that contraception should be wholly subsidised by Medicare, however this will simply never happen. Namely because of the reasons outlined by Jo, but also because not all OCP are listed on PBS - Yasmin is one, and that was almost $60 per 3 months (i'd get an annual script, but would only be given 3 months worth -i have private health insurance so my doctor wrote a letter telling the insurere that I was on it for reasons other than plain contraception - i'd then get a rebate of about 1/2 - which would make the same price as a PBS OCP). Not all women can take the same OCP, and so if you're subsidising 1, you'd nee to subsidise them all, and the pharma companies won't abide that.


----------



## ocean

Queenbee- I like it.
I'm into jewel tones.....for everything 
Jewel tones and muted tones. Love them.


----------



## Kenickie

christ why don't you guys go to planned parenthood/participate in studies? i just got done with a year long birth control study to test the strength of the adhesive on the patch. free birth control for a year +, and even better, they paid me for it. they gave me so many extra patches i had a nice 3 month buffer, AND i had a nice set of pap records and shiz when i went down to the planned parenthood a couple of days ago, AND even being not poor enough to qualify for HOPE or whatever, my orthotricyclen lo was 5$ a pack. i don't have to come back in for an exam until a year from now, and after that, if i'm still in a monogamous relationship with my current partner, i can hop down to once every other year for paps and once a year to get my prescription written again. in oregon, if you were under 30, it was _free._ 

its like why even bother with insurance when planned parenthood is so good? i've never had problems obtaining free or totally low cost birthcontrol/femme services, ever. i hope that never changes. 

anyway, i want nicki minaj nailpolish:


----------



## Fawkes

Kenickie said:


> its like why even bother with insurance when planned parenthood is so good?



if i felt i received the same level of care from a Planned Parenthood practioner that i do from my preferred provider, i'd be more apt to use Planned Parenthood. true, the organization offers an invaluable service, but after having consistently bad experiences with multiple clinics, i was happy to pay more to see a doctor at a private practice where all my needs were being met. sickening as it may be, i feel heath care is sometimes an industry where you get what you pay for.


----------



## -Kitten

Kenickie said:


> anyway, i want nicki minaj nailpolish:



"super bass" one seems to gorrrrggggggg


----------



## joannie_mhm

Kenickie said:


> its like why even bother with insurance when planned parenthood is so good? i've never had problems obtaining free or totally low cost birthcontrol/femme services, ever. i hope that never changes.



In Australia once your income goes over a certain threshold, if you don't have health insurance you get taxed so much it makes it actually cheaper to have health insurance.

I _think_ the concept behind this is because the point of our Medicare system is that those who can afford to pay for healthcare do so to benefit those who can't afford it. 

So either the 'richer' people pay for health insurance and use the private health system, meaning the public system has less patients overall to deal with, so the poorer people get faster/better care in the public system... or the richer people use the public system but pay extra tax thus doing their bit to pay for the care of the poorer people who can't afford it.  

Any other Aussies care to let me know if I've got it right? As I said, I'm not sure if that's actually the reasoning, but it's the way I think about it. It's like vaccinations, (ideally) those of us who can vaccinate do so to protect those in the community who can't be vaccinated.

All that to say, I pay for my birth control so that women who can't afford it can go to Planned Parenthood/Family Planning and get it for free.


----------



## chrissie

Speaking of contraception, have any of you used a diaphragm or cervical cap?  I do not want to go on hormonal birth control and have been considering pairing another barrier with a condom or coitus interruptus (with a regular partner).  

Any thoughts/opinions are much appreciated.


----------



## Samadhi

That's the way i think of it, Jo   I think, though, that the issue in Australia is what constitutes "rich" - there is a an economic band of people here who earn just a little too much to benefit from government-funded health care (ie, they can't get Centerlink healthcare cards, etc), however paying for private insurance, and full-price for other health care is a huge struggle.


----------



## Breecamb

ocean said:


> Since losing weight, they have gone down   I need tips on exercises to perk 'em up!! :D hahaha
> I want them perkier but when doing exercises to make them that way, does it increase or decrease size?
> I'd be okay with going down to a D cup but I would not be for going back to a G.
> I'm pleased with DD atm but just want lift.



Whilst it is very true what PI said that there is no exercise to make them perky, for me I found that swimming and boxing has helped keep mine up. Plus a strong upper body always feels good. And to repeat of the grass is greener comment, despite all the exercise and weight loss I've tried, the boobs just don't get smaller  but that runs in my family. 

I'm late to the non conventional nail colour bug, love looking at everyone's pics  Have just bought my first one, a nice electric blue but I have to apply a couple of coats to get it the nice deep colours.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Hm, I may have to have a chat to the Doctor I see next... I go to a Medical centre, and since my preferred Doctor left I've been shunted between various randoms for my visits. 
I'll definitely ask for a 12 month supply next time. Thanks ladies. 

And Jo, yep that all sounds right to me too.


----------



## Blondie

I wanted to post some nail porn but...

this is going to make me sound so stupid it won't even be funny...

I've forgotten how to post photos

help?


----------



## Samadhi

You use the [img ] www.yourphotolink.blah/jpg[/ img] tags 

(without the spaces)


----------



## poopie

Nicky Manaj collection looks gnarly! I like the turquoise-y teal and the bright tennis ball yellow! 

I've owned several crackles for a while, but never used them. Until 2 nights ago:


----------



## Samadhi

That looks awesome, poopie :D Your nails look professionally manicured too! (i can never get my fingers looking that good, only my toes)


----------



## Blondie

Samadhi said:


> You use the [img ] www.yourphotolink.blah/jpg[/ img] tags
> 
> (without the spaces)



So the photo has to be on a website? I have a bunch saved on my desktop..

---

Has anyone tried ShoeMint yet? I'm absolutely loving the Edith's and deep eggplant wedges! I'm certain I will purchase both once I get to a Steve Madden boutique and try on a pair so I can know what size to order.

(ShoeMint shoes are made by Steve Madden- so my last statement wasn't confusing, lol)


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Yeah, it has to be on a website.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Blondie said:


> So the photo has to be on a website? I have a bunch saved on my desktop..


Haha, Blondie!  You've forgotten everything about posting on a forum, that's so hilarious.  Do you remember Photobucket and Image Shack?

Make a new account if you need, then upload your images there and copy the code into the post.  

In beauty news, I used my Maybelline 24 hour lip stain last night at Busty's Christmas party in a super bright blood red. It's the kind with a doe foot applicator for the stain itself, and a clear balm on the other side for reapplication throughout wear to keep it all supple, moist and shiny.  I was SO impressed.  
I ate three courses, drank numerous drinks and never had a single drop of colour transfer onto anyone's cheek, or onto any of the glasses I drank from!
It seriously did not budge, and didn't feather or creep over my face at all.  It's renewed my love for a red statement lip, just in time for the festive season!


----------



## Samadhi

Did it come off easily? What was the skin on your lips like afterward?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I had to scrub at it with a make-up remover but it didn't stain my lips afterwards.  They felt good afterwards, not overly dry - which is something I've struggled with when using other long-wearing formulas. 
The most unpleasant was one by MAC, and it just flaked off in big hunks over the course of the day!  That one left my lips feeling raw and sore.


----------



## Samadhi

That's good to know - it's something i dislike about long-wear lipsticks - some of them feel like you've sprayed your lips with high-gloss lacquer at the end of the day


----------



## Pillthrill

Hola ladies! 
Let me see those holiday nails!!

I picked up Essie's "Set in Stones" the other day after seeing this swatch, for $8.00 at Walgreens. 





I'm currently wearing it over red and green nails for a "Christmas lights" effect! 





I'm in love with it! I think I might do it over a silver base for the New Year!


----------



## aislinnna

So, I finally went in and had my bra size taken the other day, and I measured up as an 8B. Can any of the Australian ladies recommend some good retailers?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Equate (Walmart brand) Clinical Strength Antiperspirant/Deodorant is NOT the same as Secret Clinical Strength.
Equate dries up into little white balls and flakes under the armpits.  What a mess.  I used it for a week then threw it out.  Not worth the $3 saving.


----------



## queenbee1127

^That's funny that you mention this. My boyfriend is a strong proponent of Wal-Mart brand products - both Equate for health/beauty and Great Value for food/house products - and I couldn't disagree with him more. He will buy anything as long as it's cheaper than the name brand, but I often find that it just doesn't work as well as name brand products. I have to specifically go out of my way to make sure he doesn't put this cheap stuff in the cart, he is so drawn to it. I suppose there are a handful of products where it makes no difference, but I generally find that I would rather pay more for a name brand and get a the product I'm expecting. 

*PT *- I love that polish! I saw the review of that Essie collection on Scrangie and there were a few I have my eye on. 

For months, I have had my eye on the Nubar Sparkle collection from 2010, I even put it on my Amazon wishlist in hopes of receiving it as a present. The 8 piece set retails for $54, but since both my mother and my boyfriend have informed me they will not, under any circumstance, be buying me nail polish for Christmas, I was left to my own devices. I stumbled upon a 6 piece lot of the sparkle collection on eBay and miracle of miracles, I won!! Best part is I got 6 polishes for under $30, when two more would have cost me an additional $24 plus shipping. 

Night Sparkle:





Petunia Sparkle:





Sky Sparkle:





Star Sparkle:





Violet Sparkle:





Purple Rain:





And one other I won in a different auction, Nubar Treasure, a holographic:





My manicure last week was Revlon's Blue Lagoon, over two coats of white to just give it a little backbone since it's so sheer. This is after about 3 days so there's some tip wear/chips, but the color is awesome: 






And....HAPPY HOLIDAYS!






*EDIT: Barielle is on Haute Look today (Christmas Eve) until Monday morning for 50% off!!! It looks like they have the whole line, dozens and dozens of colors for $4.00!!!*


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Sky Sparkle and Petunia Sparkle are _gorgeous_! Also, love that mani' PT.


----------



## spork

queenbee, i saw that barielle was on hautelook too and was thinking about getting some. do you know how good of quality their polish is?


----------



## queenbee1127

I haven't used their polish myself, but I have read reviews/swatches on both All Lacquered Up and Scrangie which, at least to me, are pretty reputable nail polish blogs. They have a wide line of treatments, topcoats, basecoats, etc....so I would imagine their polishes are of a pretty high quality, as opposed to being just some botique-y brand with trendy colors. 

There are soooo many colors I want! I have tried buying Barielle on TransDesign before, but all the colors I want are always sold out.


----------



## euphoria

queenbee those sparkle polishes are making me drool. do you have a photo of your polish collection? I want to see it! If your boyfriend and mother refuse to add to it, it must be of epic proportions. I am starting a pretty ridiculous collection of my own lol... How do you store/organize yours?


----------



## queenbee1127

I am gearing up to make new color wheels to incorporate all the polishes I have acquired this year, so when I do so I will take tons of pictures to show you guys! If I had to guess, I would estimate that I have anywhere between 150-200 polishes, but I honestly have no idea. 

I store mine in a Helmer, it's a small drawer shelving unit that can be purchased at Ikea. I got mine for USD $40. It's kind of a pain in the ass to put together, my boyfriend had to do it for me, but now I store by color groups: blue/green, purple, pink/red, neutrals, glitters and miscellaneous.


----------



## chrissie

holy crap, girl!  that's quite a collection.


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm in need of new storage. My shoe box no longer cuts it, but I want to be able to store my tub of remover with it! Or I misplace it. 
Hmmm...


----------



## queenbee1127

*Good God!* I just completed the most frustrating mani I have done in quite a while. 
I thought I would use one of my new Nubar's, Violet Sparkle for a concert I am going to tonight. Terrible idea. 

Here is a coat by coat analysis. 

*NSFW*: 



 When I started, I had no idea that this polish was purple glitter in a clear base because I ran out of nail wheels and I hadn't swatched any of my new polishes. *It is so sheer!!* Jesus. 

1 coat: 





2 coats:





3 coats:





Finally, I added 1 coat of Nails Inc Bloomsbury Square, because I knew it was more opaque and I was running out of time. 

With flash:





Without flash:





For the swatches I used in my last post from Scrangie, she must have used a base coat of a purple creme polish because it would take a good 6 coats to build up to the opacity shown in her swatch. If you look closely at my final 2 pictures you can still see bald spots. Next time I use this polish, I will use a base coat, and I will be in no hurry to let it build up opacity. The one good thing about Nubar Violet Sparkle is that because the base is clear, application is a breeze and I had hardly any clean up.


----------



## Blondie

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Haha, Blondie!  You've forgotten everything about posting on a forum, that's so hilarious.  Do you remember Photobucket and Image Shack?
> 
> Make a new account if you need, then upload your images there and copy the code into the post.
> 
> In beauty news, I used my Maybelline 24 hour lip stain last night at Busty's Christmas party in a super bright blood red. It's the kind with a doe foot applicator for the stain itself, and a clear balm on the other side for reapplication throughout wear to keep it all supple, moist and shiny.  I was SO impressed.
> I ate three courses, drank numerous drinks and never had a single drop of colour transfer onto anyone's cheek, or onto any of the glasses I drank from!
> It seriously did not budge, and didn't feather or creep over my face at all.  It's renewed my love for a red statement lip, just in time for the festive season!



Yes..it's slowly coming back to me now...this Photobucket you speak of. LOL. I do believe I have an account!

I had the same problem with the MAC Prolongwear Lip Creme in a red shade. It's a traditional lipstick (as opposed to a color stain + sealing gloss/balm) that is quite thick in consistency...after a few hours I found that my lips were extremely dehydrated and the color began to flake off. I now use Chanel's Rouge Allure Laque in 'Dragon' for a long wearing red lip color...it's an absolute holy grail for me! (I hear it is getting discontinued this year so I may I have stock up!) It's a "liquid lipstick lip stain" that comes packaged like a lip gloss with a doe foot applicator. The formula inside is super richly pigmented most gorgeous shade of red that dries down and stains your lips without losing that creamy lipstick finish!


----------



## euphoria

queenbee1127 said:


> I am gearing up to make new color wheels to incorporate all the polishes I have acquired this year, so when I do so I will take tons of pictures to show you guys!



Sweet, please do! Its necessary for this thread lol. I have taken to nail polish eye candy on pinterest. The colors are really inspiring.


----------



## chrissie

I have a nail board on Pinterest.  Love that site, although I have been neglecting it because I get sucked in so easily!

http://pinterest.com/xsie/


----------



## Miss_vanilla

It drives me mad how expensive nail polish in Australia is compared to the US.  I still love it though my fingernails are in dire need of some repair at the moment so don't have any to share.

I don't know if this has been mentioned but adore beauty is an excellent site for Australians and has a huge range of stuff including my favourite nail polish essie.  There's a sale on at the moment for anyone who's interested.


----------



## queenbee1127

I got my monthly Julep Maven "It Girl" box this week, and I'm considering canceling it. I like getting these surprise polishes, but sometimes the colors they send me are misses, like this month: 

Leah, Hayden, Megan. 





Of the 6 polishes they have sent me, 3 have been green! I like green but come on, switch it up a little bit. Neon peach creme? Seriously? I have tried multiple times to cancel Julep, but they make it nearly impossible. You can only cancel during the 20-25th of the month, you can't just click a button or call and end it 

To make myself feel better, I applied one of my tried and trues: China Glaze For Audrey. 

Flash: 





No Flash: 





On Friday, I had a pretty promising interview for a new assistant job, so I went and finally got a haircut, and while I was there I checked out the new display of Nicki Minaj for OPI polishes. Overall, I like the collection, but I won't be bothering with the "Super Bass" crackle. The color is beautiful but I just can't get crackle polishes to work for the life of me. I decided I needed an "interview safe" color so I picked up Pink Friday. Please excuse my *horrendous* cuticles, I can't seem to manage them in this dry weather. I think pictures bring them out, they don't look this bad in person. 






I really like this color, it's on the conservative side for me, but still semi-bright. On the nail, I could have sworn it was a dupe for Essie Knockout Pout, which I can NEVER seem to get applied without streaks or bald spots. Upon further comparison, Pink Friday is way lighter. Looking at this picture, I don't know what drugs I was on when I made that assumption. 

China Glaze Innocence:OPI Pink Friday:Essie Knockout Pout





New Years Look: 

*NSFW*: 



I wore a black tank top with bright blue sequins, so I decided to mimic the look with my eye makeup. 


















I got this sweet headband at Forever 21 with peacock feathers attached on one side that I wore and you can kind of see in the last picture.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

That's such a pretty headband, I like how the feathers hang down in your hair.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Was a bit n-n-n-nervous to try something different at a nail salon that seemed ultra simplistic, but I am now pretty fucking sold! 

Front claws!





Hind claws!


----------



## euphoria

chrissie said:


> I have a nail board on Pinterest.  Love that site, although I have been neglecting it because I get sucked in so easily!
> 
> http://pinterest.com/xsie/



Ahh I loooove it! Nice choices! 



queenbee - you are gorgeous!


----------



## queenbee1127

^Thank you!! 

*SideOrderofOpiates *- I love that color! Do you happen to know what they used? 

I love the way toes look all nice and pedicured, I broke down and got one myself today using my classic OPI Black Cherry Chutney. Dark and classy for fall. I also happen to have it on my fingers, which is rare to have the same polish on both, but I'm sure my fingers will change any moment. 

The nail salon I go to happens to be next door to both a Sally Beauty Supply as well as a Bath and Body Works, so naturally, a little shopping was in order. At Sally's they were running a deal with $5 off your purchase of ANY three Orly polishes, so I checked out the clearance and what do you know? All the winter collections were marked down! I picked up Androgynie, Meet Me Under the Mistletoe and Le Chateau for $3.99 each. 

Androgynie




Meet Me Under the Mistletoe




Le Chateau





They also had another special for a free China Glaze if you bought a Seche Vite topcoat, so of course I got one - you can never have enough Seche!!

China Glaze Fifth Avenue: This is another muted, work/interview safe shade. 





And last but not least, I finally got my hands on one of the Finger Paints Special Effects collection! This is a whole collection of flakies like Nubar 2010 but they all have different effects. I got Asylum, and it looks like this over black: 





Looking at this picture, it sort of reminds me of Orly Fowl Play....
I've said it before in this thread, but Sally's clearance section as well as their sales are awesome, especially if you have a Beauty Club Card! Everything together cost me under $20. 

Bath and Body Works was another story, they're having their "Big Yellow Sale" where holiday items and last seasons packaging are up to 75% off. This is my second trip there during this sale and today I got three bottles of Japanese Cherry Blossom body wash (my fav B&BW scent), four mini Frosted Cranberry candles with included glass holders, and a JCB foaming hand soap as well as Peach Bellini foaming hand soap. All of this for under $25. I am in_ love_ with the foaming hand soaps, they are super concentrated scent wise, and they don't dry out my hands so I always have a stash under my bathroom sink - my boyfriend thinks I'm nuts 

Edit: Oh good Lord, I forgot about the order I placed for the latest Zoya promo! 
Nail p0rn:

*NSFW*: 




It was get any 2 bottles free, and free shipping with a $25 purchase. I got:

Jana: 





Kristen:





Purity (plain white):





Pinta: 





Plus, a big flipper 8 oz of Remove +. Jesus, I need help!


----------



## euphoria

^lol, I find it endearing. Everyone has their addiction  I can think of worse ones to have. 

How often do you change your polish with all that color selection? Do you do it every day?


----------



## nekointheclouds

i Finally found cute earrings with surgical steel posts! Ive had my ears pierced since i was 5, but im allergic to nickel. By high school even gold earrings would cause me to get infected in a few hours.


----------



## -Kitten

nekointheclouds said:


> i Finally found cute earrings with surgical steel posts! Ive had my ears pierced since i was 5, but im allergic to nickel. By high school even gold earrings would cause me to get infected in a few hours.



Omg I can't wear any silver or metal or any jewlerly unless it is white gold without getting a allergic reaction. And i can never seem to find a cute surgical steel post earring :'(. Where did you find these if I may ask...


----------



## queenbee1127

Is anyone else as obsessed with DSW as I am? I stopped in there on my way home just to check out their clearance - I'm a size 10 and they have 7 aisles of 10's alone - and I scored! Got these awesome Calvin Klein "Remini" stilettos for $17.99 marked down from $128!!! Mine are black patent leather, not the plain black in the photo. 






And back to our regularly scheduled nail p0rn. Current mani = Zoya Sophia:





*euphoria - *I usually change my polish about 3x per week. It just depends, really. Sometimes I get a new color I'm psyched to try, and other times I'm extremely lazy and wait wayyyy too long to take it off. Usually once chips are noticeable, it comes off. 

I'm saddened to hear that my work has implemented a "clear or pale pink only" nail polish policy  This has actually been the rule all along, but in the year and half I've worked there no one ever stood by it, but now management is coming down on us. I work in an upscale restaurant as a server, so this makes sense, but it's still disappointing - especially for nail polish fiends like me!


----------



## Mariposa

^That sucks!  I can understand why in a sense as well, but out of all the things a workplace can restrict appearance wise (e.g., facial piercings/visible tattoos/dress code, etc.) I would put nail polish color rather low on the list.  For a restaurant, I would not allow facial piercings and require employees to have their hair off their face for hygienic reasons, but nail polish?  Really.  That sucks.    I'd be happy to have a server at an upscale restaurant who is as stylish as you.  I don't see your image, or what I have observed, to be at all unprofessional.  On the brighter side - perhaps a sparkly pale pink set off by rosy cheeks and a rosy-neutral eye palette would suit you so that you can retain your sense of style while also complying with your work's rules?

My skin is not happy with the somewhat rapid changes in climate I've experienced over the holidays.  I'm giving it a decent dose of Retin-A after a wash in pure coconut soap.  I think it's trying to make its own natural oils so I'm less aggressive with the alpha-hydroxy moisturizer, but this shit has to go.  If I put makeup on, it will clog and cause acne in addition to the redness.  Ugh   More water, less stress methinks.  I've been eating and sleeping well - both key to any beauty regimen.

My Strawberry Feels Forever bar by Lush is helping keep my body moisturized and exfoliated.  I use it as a post-shower moisturizer.  It is WAY too rich to use on my face.  I have a few more Lush reviews for a later time.  I would eat this thing if I could.  HIGHLY recommended.  Nom nom!

http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/body/massage-bars/strawberry-feels-forever

Any tips on oilyish but not acne-prone facial moisturizers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## queenbee1127

Bump  

OPI A Grape Fit





Zoya Sophia


----------



## spork

i'm one of the winners in the zoya feel sweepstakes and get a free bottle of polish!!! :D

kristen will soon be all over my fingers and toesies


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am diggin all these nail colors...grape fit for sure.


----------



## euphoria

Yay I'm so excited I get to go to a formal party this weekend! I've never been to one before! I didn't go to high school prom or anything so this is really exciting for me lol. 

I have a royal blue dress, black strappy heels, black accessories, and fiery red nails and lips to complement the royal blue... Eeeee I can't wait! I never have a reason to get dressed up.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like getting dolled up.

A positive point of now living alone...I have another large closet to divide my wardrobe seasonally!!!


----------



## queenbee1127

*Spork - * Yay for Zoya! I got Kristen in their two free promo and I can't wait to use it! It reminds me of an opaque creme version of Revlon's Blue Lagoon which is stunning. 

This is Zoya Jana, another one I received in the two free promo. This isn't a color I would normally wear, but I actually like it on. In most lights, it looks like the darker shade, but it shifts to light as well.


----------



## spork

^you should start your own nail blog if you don't already. i'd definitely follow it.


----------



## euphoria

^samezies.



i did rrrrrrrrrred nails for party last night.


----------



## AmorRoark

So right after getting married I dropped the Clinique 3-step face cleaner regime 






and switched to just using Neutrogena's Deep Clean Daily Scrub






because my face was totally clear, I don't like using multiple products unless necessary & I loved the Scrub previously. Anyway, the scrub worked really well... until I got REALLY stressed out. Stress is a big acne trigger for me (I know, totally unique on this one...). So I went back to the Clinique 3-step cleaner again and its significantly cleared up my face in LESS than a week! I'm shocked how well this works for me. I've read a huge range of reviews on the product... from great to good to mediocre to bad. All across the board. Anyway, I'd say try it if you need some help. You need to just make sure you get the right number. The difference between lotion 1 & lotion 4 are huge.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I remember when I was 13 my mom took me to the Clinique counter at Macy's and got me the 3 step system. I still remember being so amazed when the cosmetologist put a piece of scotch tape on my hand and showed me all the dead skin cells, and how much clearer my skin was after the lotion. 
*
Spork & Euporia - *  Thanks 
TBH, I've pondered the idea before, but I just don't know what I would call it, and I'm nervous about getting started so that has stopped me  How freaking cool would that be to have nail polish companies actually send you stuff for FREE to review!? Maybe someday...

For my boring work week nails, I did an at home French manicure using Orly's French guides that I got from Sally's and Zoya Purity and China Glaze Innocence. I've used these guides before and had mediocre results, so I was absolutely sure to seal them down and make sure I got a clean line. I did the tips first, then two coats of Innocence. Not perfect, but way cheaper than the salon. 






This weekend, I did two coats of Zoya Pinta, and one coat of Nubar Violet Sparkle. This is the polish that was so disastrous on it's own that I posted a while ago. This picture is a little blurry (they're all from iPhone) but it turned out much better than the last time I used it.


----------



## Samadhi

I love your nails, QB


----------



## queenbee1127

^Thanks 

Currently wearing Finger Paint's Art You Blue? that I got at Sally's. It was one of those where as soon as I saw it, I knew I had nothing like it and had to have it. It's a shimmer which isn't usually a finish I'm drawn to, but I like the almost purple, almost blue, almost steel grey in some lights color. 

This picture was after a shift at work and my cuticles could use some attention, so please excuse the imperfections. 





Now I have a serious question: how the heck do you stop/fade/prevent *STRETCH MARKS!?* Ugh, I got out of the shower yesterday and noticed them starting to form on my stomach, and almost threw up. They look so painful, all red and purple, but they actually don't hurt at all. I've never had stretch marks before so I'm kind of freaking out. From what I've read, they are much easier/successfully treated if you get them in this beginning red and purple stage. Any household remedies that work? I'm thinking about coughing up the money for this lotion if I can't find a better alternative: http://www.ecresearchcorp.com/p-19-trilastin-sr-intensive-stretch-mark-complex.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=ppc&utm_content=branded_trilastin&utm_campaign=trilastin-sr_us&gclid=CJSQuKD2gK4CFWgZQgod8DmP5Q


----------



## euphoria

I used Mederma before and got decent results. They fade with time if you don't expose them to too much sunlight. I have a scar on my face from surgery and the dermo just told me not to let sunlight touch my face for awhile and use the Mederma and always have an spf on my face every day. You can barely see the scar now. I used Mederma on my hips too, because at the time I had some stretch marks there and I can't really see them there anymore. I can only see them in a very bright light. 

Other than that I'd just try and keep your skin really moisturized.... you can rub on coconut oil and even eat a teaspoon of it a day as well. Certain fats are good for your skin to improve the elasticity... like omega 3 fish oils, coconut oil, olive oil, etc. You can either eat it or just put it directly on your skin. I keep a tub of coconut oil on the side of my shower and put it on as soon as I get out. Regardless, the stretch marks will probably fade within a year, as long as you don't go to a tanning bed or something!


----------



## joannie_mhm

Rosehip oil! Trilogy brand has been clinically proven to fade scars including stretch marks.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Seconded. Or, Bio Oil. Both are cheap and awesome?


----------



## AmorRoark

Bio Oil helped a lot for scars I had. I read a ton of similar reviews for stretch marks.


----------



## Kenickie

i reallllly like this manicure:






the accent nail is a bit much, i would probably just do one accent nail on my left hand of a solid colour and leave it at that, perhaps this is the fingerpaint for tomorrow!


----------



## chrissie

ooh i love that look!  i pinned a photo like that on my pinterest









similar idea, but rainbow moons instead


----------



## euphoria

those are total eye candy. do you gals use the sticker guides to do the french tip or do you just have a steady hand? I wish I could do those because they are so pretty but my hands shake really bad, especially when I'm trying to hold them still.


----------



## queenbee1127

I use the French guides that I buy at Sally's for French manicures, but for half moons, I use those circular reinforcement stickers and cut them in half. It would be so much cheaper if I could use the reinforcements for French manicures but they only fit my first 4 fingers, and are too small for my thumbs. 

This weekend I wore two coats of Zoya Trixie, with one coat of Julep Oscar. Oscar is another polish I received in my Julep Maven boxes, and it's the first Julep polish I've ever used, despite having about 9 or 10 of them. The formula on Oscar was ridiculously gloppy, and I could only handle one coat. You can't tell as much in the picture, but the combination of these two created an almost foil-like, super blingy finish. 






This was, however, a freaking glitterific pain in the ass to remove.


----------



## addictivepersona

Hey guys girls, I have a strange question for you:

Do they make unscented nail polish remover?  I know it's going to smell like acetone no matter what, but does it _all _smell like berries?  Artificial scents make me nauseous.  :-/


----------



## euphoria

Yes they do. I usually just get the store brand of whatever's in the drugstore. You can get non-acetone too that doesnt smell _as_ bad. 

Is that what you all use? What about for glitter polish that's a huge pain in the ass to get off? I hate the smell too, but I usually just do it immediately before showering so it washes it off my skin. Is there a better polish remover to use that's less abrasive on your nails? My nails seem to be really brittle after removing polish.


----------



## Fawkes

queenbee1127 said:


> Now I have a serious question: how the heck do you stop/fade/prevent *STRETCH MARKS!?*



i know i'm a little late on this and you've already been given some great suggestions, but i've been a bit worried about stretchmarks since becoming pregnant and i've been using Mama Mio. stretchmarks are stretchmarks, so while it may seem weird to buy something targeted for preggos, it'll probably work just as well on non-preggos. 

i personally can't yet attest to it (i've only been using it a few weeks), but i don't know that i've seen a product rated so highly on Amazon, which is one of the reasons i decided to get it.

also, don't forget to make sure you're drinking PLENTY of water, staying hydrated and keeping out of the sun.


----------



## queenbee1127

Re: nail polish remover - 100% acetone is the way to go. It's cheap and can be bought at virtually any grocery/drug store. It is a little powerful scent wise but it works like nothing else. I waited forever to finally buy a bottle of the Zoya Remove + because I had heard so many raves about it, but I hardly use it compared to how good the acetone works - especially for glitter.


----------



## addictivepersona

euphoria said:


> Yes they do. I usually just get the store brand of whatever's in the drugstore. You can get non-acetone too that doesnt smell _as_ bad.
> 
> Is that what you all use? What about for glitter polish that's a huge pain in the ass to get off? I hate the smell too, but I usually just do it immediately before showering so it washes it off my skin. Is there a better polish remover to use that's less abrasive on your nails? My nails seem to be really brittle after removing polish.


Using it right before showering is an excellent idea!  Never even thought of that.  I used to use it before doing the dishes, and it helped with my hands, but my toes still smelled like acetone and berries.  8)



queenbee1127 said:


> Re: nail polish remover - 100% acetone is the way to go. It's cheap and can be bought at virtually any grocery/drug store. It is a little powerful scent wise but it works like nothing else. I waited forever to finally buy a bottle of the Zoya Remove + because I had heard so many raves about it, but I hardly use it compared to how good the acetone works - especially for glitter.


...I thought 100% acetone would burn your skin.  'Cause I've worked in a hardware store and have been around acetone enough to be able to stand that smell, but I figured you _had_ to dilute it before putting it onto your skin.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

just don't soak in it and you will be okay
I soaked my fingers in 100% acetone for 20 minutes to get Shellac polish off...my skin peeled like an onion for a week


----------



## queenbee1127

addictivepersona said:


> ...I thought 100% acetone would burn your skin.  'Cause I've worked in a hardware store and have been around acetone enough to be able to stand that smell, but I figured you _had_ to dilute it before putting it onto your skin.



Okay, I might be mistaken. Maybe not 100% industrial grade acetone, but the "pure acetone" they sell at the grocery/drug store. It's in the makeup aisle, next to the cotton balls and other types of nail polish remover. The kinds that's intended for removing nail polish.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Ah okay.  One of those aisles I've never ventured into.    I'll have to look for it as it sounds like what I want!


----------



## Mariposa

Yes yes to all who have commented on acetone.  It does dry out the nails but it is the gold standard.  I think it is ethyl acetate that has the berry smell.  100% pure acetone would go right through a standard plastic bottle.  For industrial use, it's put in metal containers.  I buy the Cutex brand of polish remover.  Also agreed that doing the polish remover right before showering is awesome.  

To fix the driest of cuticles, I can't recommend Burt's Bees cuticle cream highly enough.  It's wonderful and has a very light lemon scent.  Since it only goes on the cuticles, you don't need to worry about being a lotiony mess or accidentally touching your face (can cause acne).

The winter has done some serious nonsense to my skin and hair.  I got fed up and cut several inches off my hair myself last weekend (note: don't do this, seriously - it almost NEVER works out).  In this case, however, it did!  I had the money to pay my stylist, but as nobody's open on a weekend night and I was really fed up with my frizzy hair, I went and did it.  I only needed a minor touchup the next day when I came to my senses.    For those of us with frizzy hair, I suggest we have our stylists cut it dry.  It seems to work much better.  

What colors are you wearing this season as far as clothing goes?  I'm still wearing a lot of ivory and gradually re-introducing brighter colors and more contrast into my wardrobe.  I'm liking for spring the combination of periwinkle and bright pink for a top with a neutral skirt or pants/jeans.


----------



## euphoria

I'm usually always wearing dark colors and jewel tones.... like black, gray, dark purple, deep turquoise, deep blues, and neutral earthy tones. I own a few shirts that are brightly colored but I always feel weird wearing them. I have to force myself not to buy everything as shades of gray. I just friggin love gray, I don't know why. Thats what I naturally gravitate to when I'm shopping for new clothes. If I see something gray or something purple I pick it up. Also, 98% of the clothes I own are solid colors. No patterns, no doodads, no flowers. I need to break out of my boring little box but I dont know how hahaha.


----------



## Kenickie

this little website looks to be wonderful!

http://sizes.darkgreener.com/

select your country (US or UK), enter your measurements, and viola! the suggested size of tops, bottoms and dresses for most retailers (h&m, topshop, etc etc).

it might change someone's life lol.


----------



## euphoria

^thats definitely nice for ordering clothes online. I very rarely do that since you can't return ship for free most of the time.


----------



## queenbee1127

Went on a little girlie spree today at Target and Rite Aid






I picked up two of Revlon's new Diamond Lust shadows and I can't wait to try out a look with them; they look so sparkly and shiny!








Also picked up three polishes on clearance, Sally Hansen Fairy Teal, Sally Hansen Thinking Of Blue and Revlon Temptress. The Sally Hansens were 75% off and I paid $1.38 each, and the Revlon was $2.50 I believe. 





I also received a Cargo set I ordered on Haute Look a few weeks ago, I think it's called the Passport set or something. I like it but the eyeshadow broke!!





Current manicure: two coats of OPI Pink Friday with two coats of OPI Teenage Dream. This is my ultimate Barbie manicure, it is insanely sparkly and I can't stop staring at my nails!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I love the Thinking of Blue. If only getting glitter off wasn't such a pain, when I'm feeling extra girly I'll put a glitter coat over Essie's Mesmerize. 

Question, how often do you guys change up your face cleaning routine? Lately my skin has been really oily with dry patches and I have no clue why.


----------



## Kenickie

stop everything because this is officially the best manicure ever.






_cool as black ice_


----------



## AmorRoark

Holy balls that's awesome!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have the tuxedo mani before and yes it is hot


----------



## euphoria

my haul from sallys today:

cg white cap





cg kinetic candy





finger paints avante garde green, but i cant find a picture of it


im about to manicure myself to happiness


----------



## ShawtyLo

I'm Loving the black ice pic uploaded by Kenickie

I have recently discovered Sophy Robson who really is the coolest nail girl in town, London Town that is, 
but no joy with getting a appointment this side of 2012.
So in the meantime it's off to regular salon and continue pining over nail porn 
Loving this thread


----------



## queenbee1127

*Euphoria - *I looooove Sally's! I get all my best stuff there, the clearance section is my best friend  

Edit: Here is a photo of Finger Paints Avante Garde Green, comparing it to Illamasqua Veridian





I love the black ice/tuxedo mani as well, maybe one of these days I will test it out on myself. 

Here's an ombre mani I did last night for going to a club for a friend's birthday. I used Zoya Kristen on my pinkie, and Sally Hansen Thinking of Blue on my thumb and then mixed them for the middle fingers. I should have started with equal proportions of both on my middle finger and worked my way out, but this is how it turned out: 




Either way, people are always fascinated by this technique. 

On a sort of girlie note, I have been on a mission from God to makeover my boyfriend's bachelor bedding and finally bit the bullet and bought a down comforter, brand new king size pillows and Ralph Lauren sheets from Macy's. His previous bedding was a "Bed In A Bag" from Wal-Mart, so I feel like I'm sleeping on a cloud now. Eventually, I hope to get this duvet cover and the matching king shams, but the design is going to be discontinued soon and my Macy's lady advised me to wait for the price drop. 






I don't want any of the southwestern style pillows, just the duvet and shams, but I am head over heels with this pattern. Simple but not plain, and the duvet is quilted so in the summer you can take the down comforter out and just use it as a quilt. It's a pattern by Ralph Lauren called "Black Adobe" and it is painfully expensive, but I must have it


----------



## euphoria

Down comforters are heaven. Do you get macys coupons? I used to be very anti-coupon cuz I thought it was tacky, but nowadays I always try and use a coupon when I'm shopping at stores that accept them. Its kind of a game and the amount of money you can save is huge. Especially for beauty products. i got all those nail polishes for like $10.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

tacky to save money?
Bed Bath & Beyond 20% off coupons never expire....learned that from Spork.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ Neither do ones from DSW!!  :D

I freaking love coupons. I use coupons whenever and wherever I can get them. I have an app on my phone called Geo Qpons where you can pull up electronic coupons to all kinds of stores. My favorite is for B&BW where if you spend $10 you can get any signature item free (up to $12 value). I have a stash in my closet about 5 deep of full-size Japanese Cherry Blossom body creams that I didn't pay a dime for. 

Same thing for Express, they send out crazy coupons and if you know how to break up your purchases and qualify the coupons against them, you can walk out of the store paying around 1/2 the price of full-priced current season merchandise. The send out a ton in the mail but you can also just print them off of their website most of the time. 

Sally's, Ulta and Beauty Brands put out awesome coupons either in the weekly circular or that they mail to you directly. Beauty Brands frequently sends out coupons for FREE full size items, some you don't even need a minimum purchase for. 

My most recent Macy's bedding purchase broke down like this:
Down comforter : *Original $480* Sale Price: $203.99 10% Coupon Off Price: $183.59
Ralph Lauren Sheets: *Original $79.99* 10% Coupon Off Price: $71.99
King Pillow (X4): *Original: $50.00x4=$200* Sale BOGO Price: $100 10% Off Coupon Price: $90.00

Total:* Original Price: $759.99* Sale Price: $383.98 10% Off Coupon Price: $345.58

*I saved $414.41* by shopping on sale and using coupons. I'll be tacky any day for $400 

In other girlie news, I broke down and bought these for myself:


----------



## euphoria

Nooo I don't think its tacky to use coupons. I used to think it was tacky to clip out coupons from the paper, but now I do it all the time :D I don't even go in BB&B without coupons. 

Sweet breakdown @ macys girl! that's a steal! I am gonna get on the mailing list of some of those coupon circulars you mentioned.


----------



## Jean-Paul

i just got this (in keep the flame) and it's fucking amazing.

as for my nails...i bite black nail polish off and repaint it. repeat. i'm about nine.


----------



## queenbee1127

Time to rescue the girlie thread from going to the second SO page!

As I'm sure you know by now, I'm a devout follower of both ALU and Scrangie and they both happened to review Rescue Beauty Lounge's "Fan Collection"this past week. I don't own any RBL polishes because they're expensive, can only be bought online which means price + shipping, and none of the colors ever do much for me...until now. Behold, *RBL IKB: 2012*. I have never seen a polish so beautiful! I think I'm gonna have to cough up the $20+$7.50 shipping on this one. 






There is a buzz online that it is similar to Nails Inc. Baker Street, but I don't see the resemblance. They're both bright blue, but a world apart. 





I got my February Julep Maven box last week and received Melissa, Jodie and Charlotte. Melissa is the most amazing duochrome, as soon as I saw it, I had to put it on over my current mani, Zoya Katy. Still thinking of possible combinations to use for this one, I will post a picture when I do a full manicure with it. 





These are my photos to show the overwhelming duochrome effect:








This could easily go in the LOTD thread, but I'm on a roll so I'll post it here. This was my Saturday running errands/babysitting look. I'm wearing a Tommy Hilfiger denim shirt with those preppy decorated cuffs, silver glitter Toms and my favorite Gap jeans. I love jeans from the Gap because they aren't super low-rise and tend to "hold me in" better, especially since I am quite curvy. I think I got these on sale for $27.99 - score!





This is the makeup look I did to go with it, neutral colors, nothing too crazy. 





And....as you might have noticed in the pic, I finally got the bedding I posted about a while back! Sure enough, what I wanted went on clearance and I was able to score the king comforter cover and shams for 40% off clearance, plus a Macy's coupon  Of course now I want the bed skirt, more pillows and some kind of window covering...it never ends.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

is the new bedding doubling as a window treatment?


----------



## queenbee1127

The _old _bedding is doubling as a window treatment, much to my dismay  My boyfriend wants our bedroom to double as a cave...Like I said, window treatment is next on the list.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I couldn't handle that. HAhahaha does that make me crazy?

I smell a use for a 20% off BBB coupon that never expires for black out curtains and a decorative rod.

Queenbee, you are too pretty for such a dude modification of window treatment.


----------



## spork

i ordered 6 new zoyas last night with their buy 3 get 3 free promotion going on now. 

i'll be getting all of the fleck effect top coats.
chloe:




maisie:




opal:





and then 3 others.

adina:




akyra:




lolly:


----------



## euphoria

^nice choices, girl. I am drooling over those fleck effects lately.


----------



## queenbee1127

Finally did the much sought-after "tuxedo manicure". Lately, people have been posting about it all over Pintrest like it's some new fad, but us nail girls knew it before it was famous 

Used two coats of Fingerpaints Black, one coat of absolutely necessary SV, and then Essie's Matte About You, Orly French Manicure Guides, and one more coat of SV on the tips. Turned out pretty good, but those French guides are tricky and you have to _really_ seal them down to get a clean line. 






I did this manicure on Monday night, and by Wednesday, it started to chip and water/hand lotion etc had worn away the matte into a sort of satin finish, so much that the whole effect was gone 






I'm not sure if I mentioned this in this thread but, I got a new job where I can paint my nails any way I want!!!!! Yay, happy day


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

disappoint


----------



## euphoria

well the manicure looked sweet as hell before it wore away! nice job with the clean lines!


----------



## AmorRoark

I was just treated to a mani pedi today with my sister. I got OPI Pamplona Purple. I highly recommend it!






(mine looks darker)


----------



## ocean

QueenB- I LOVE the blck matte w/ the black shine. I've wanted to do that for months now- It looks amazing on you!
Even if it didn't last long, it looked SUPER cute in the first photo!!


----------



## queenbee1127

Thanks 

*Amor -* I love Pamplona Purple, it's really similar to OPI Louvre Me Not. 

I'm currently wearing two coats of Essence You Belong To Me that I got from Ulta for $1 and one coat of Sinful Hottie which is basically a dupe of OPI Last Friday Night. I really love this combo, something about light blue nail polish appeals to me, but I don't really enjoy the color in other capacities 









Last week, I had on Zoya Alegra. This is from the Sparkle collection, like Ivanka or Charla and is the most amazing foil/sparkle/glitter. My pictures don't really do it justice. 






I was running late for work one day this week and decided to do a smudgy eyeliner look instead of taking up time doing shadow and winged liner, so I used a mini Cargo Swimmables pencil in a teal color lining both my top and bottom lids, then smudged it with a Q-Tip up onto my lids. The pencil it self was so soft and malleable, I've never used a liner pencil that easy to use. The look was neat for a day, but definitely not something I could wear daily. I'm not sure why I look like a surprised bunny rabbit in this picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## AmorRoark

qb - your smudgy eyes are stunning!


----------



## Samadhi

AmorRoark said:


> I was just treated to a mani pedi today with my sister. I got OPI Pamplona Purple. I highly recommend it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mine looks darker)



I love this colour! - I chose that for a manicure last year, to wear to a wedding but the woman was terrible at her job and painted it on too thickly, so the manicure was ruined by the time i got home. Biggest waste of money ever... It would have matched my dress brilliantly.


----------



## fizzle

queenbee1127 said:


> I did this manicure on Monday night, and by Wednesday, it started to chip and water/hand lotion etc had worn away the matte into a sort of satin finish, so much that the whole effect was gone


I've had this problem with all matte's I've used, no matter what the brand. Even if the rest of the polish stays on fine, the tips wear off in a matter of days and the matte effect gets kind of shiny, I dont mind the satin look but its not good for the kind of effect you had going. If someone has any tips on making mattes last longer I'd love to hear them!


----------



## spork

i use a matte top coat (essie matte about you) over my matte polishes and it seems to help a little bit. that could just be in my head though lol


----------



## queenbee1127

^Essie Matte about you is what I used for the tuxedo look, and it wore away. I think that's just the nature of the beast with matte polishes


----------



## joannie_mhm

I've used a Revlon matte that lasts really well, maybe give them a go?


----------



## nekointheclouds

Found an amazing vintage dress at work the other day!! Just when i think iv discovered every piece of treasure at that store....

also We were all taking out measurements at work the other day for fun, i measure 36 31 41.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

31 waist?  Really?  I have seen you naked.


----------



## queenbee1127

*Neko - *you look great in that dress!

I let my boyfriend pick out my nail color a few weeks ago, and he chose Zoya Rica, a color I bought through some promotion but had never used. I was a little hesitant since the color doesn't really wow me, but I didn't want to hurt his feelings and veto his choice. Two pics in different lights.








In the end, I actually kind of liked it. It has a quality that reminds me of rose gold.

On my lunch break I was walking around Target and spotted Sinful Mint Apple and had to have it. And for $1.99 why not!? Looks very similar to China Glaze For Audrey, but not quite.





I also got my first pedicure of the season, and got suckered into the mani/pedi deal. I chose Zoya Casey for my pedi, I looovvee this color on toes, and used it on my fingers too which is unusual for me. My pedicure was fine but the manicure was the shittiest manicure I think I've ever gotten. I should have said something, but I didn't. I'm not sure if it was the base coat or top coat they used but the polish shrunk away from my cuticles, and it was a sloppy paint job to begin with. 

Continuing the 'nails I hated' theme, I finally used my Julep nail appliques in the rivet pattern that I got in one of my boxes a while ago. I've used nail appliques from Incoco and they were great - easy to apply, thin and flexible which laid flat, and lasted for several days. One nail into these designs and I knew I was going to hate them, but kept going anyway. By the time I got all 10 nails done I wants to rip them off. They were thick, textured, and pulled up around my cuticles, snagging them on everything I touched. PLUS they were so thick they were nearly impossible to file off as the instructions stated, I had to use a heavy grit file that I would _never_ use on my naked nails. Good God everything about these sucked, I would never, ever, shell out the $14 MSRP for them.

Right when I applied them: 





The next afternoon, maybe 12 hours later:





*shutter*


----------



## nekointheclouds

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> 31 waist?  Really?  I have seen you naked.



actually i just went and did it again myself, using a diff tape measurer than we used at work and got the measurements of 36, 28, 40


Not sure if that made a difference or not. I have a petite upper body for being as tall as I am, but very wide wound hips.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah 28 inch waist sounds more like it although I thought yours was smaller than mine must be the hip ratio  or my perception was off


----------



## scubagirl200

went on a little shopping spree @ f21





and got these @ urban outfitters for $8


----------



## queenbee1127

I love those purple jeans!!!

In the most amazing nail polish news of the year, I have finally scored my ultimate lemming: NFU OH #061!!!!





Also went on a little Ulta spree at lunch, and was blown away by the selection they had in the clearance section for nail polish! Picked up OPI Pepe's Purple Passion 





And the mini bottle set of Essie's Navigate Her spring collection: (includes the green, bright pink, lavender, coral/red)


----------



## chrissie

That first one is amazing!   LOL, I think you could start a nail salon with the amount of polishes you have :D


----------



## euphoria

jesus christ I just bought so many clothes. It's been a really long time since I have updated my work wardrobe at all, so it was badly needed. I've felt like a frumpy hobo at work lately, and I needed a makeover. 

My haul included:

- one pants suit
- 2 pencil skirts
- a casual a line skirt
- a khaki miniskirt
- dressy tank top/camisole
- wide leg/slim waist jeans
- charcoal grey/silver heels


I will post some pics when I put together outfits for my work trip (i may need advice!)... Shopping is effing exhausting.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like new frocks.  I look forward to pics!


----------



## animal_cookie

i need some fashion help... i decided to buy some tights. i don't really wear tights (or anything but jeans). but i really like the way they looked. 






can anyone help me figure out what to wear these with?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

uh skirt


----------



## AmorRoark

I like this style of skirt... plus it's kinda in due to the _Mad Men_ madness.






Plus you can easily wear flats with them which is nice...


----------



## ocean

^That would be super cute with those tights.

Since you don't wear skirts much a_c, you may check out H&M's skirts - they have some cheap and awesome skirts. They're SUPER comfortable. 

I think not only would you look AMAZING in: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but I also think it would go well with those tights. (Comes in Brown too)
Or THIS SKIRT would also be really cute. 

Love the tights! Where did you get them?


----------



## animal_cookie

thanks guys girls 

the tights are from a company called bebaroque which is scottish. i got them in a random store that sold only tights. i think i was the only female in all of reykjavik wearing jeans.


----------



## ocean

^Post the photos of what you decide to wear it with!  
You could even do a jean skirt since you're comfortable in jeans....might be a nice move into skirts and dresses?

I'm currently on the look out for a GOOD facial lotion with a nice big fat spf number 
I am a major lotion nut and have a TON, so maybe I could just purchase some sunscreen and mix it in with some lotion???
Or do you girls have anything you'd suggest?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Neutrogena SPF 30
lightweight


----------



## spork

just ordered this dress on hautelook (sorry for the tiny photo):


----------



## queenbee1127

Ocean - I'm the same way, I'm a total freak about sunscreen. I was using Olay for a while which is SPF 15 but I have switched to Eucerin Everyday Protection Facial Lotion which is SPF 30. It's fragrance free, non oily, and doesn't stir up my sensitive skin. For the body, Eucerin also makes an Everyday Body Lotion with SPF 15. Lubriderm also makes one but it smells like sunscreen and is super greasy. 

I received my Nfu Oh #061 in the mail and it really is as amazing as all the photos. I got mine from www.fabuloustreet.com, which is apparently Nfu Oh's website, and I believe it's currently in stock. Shipping was completely reasonable too, something like $3.00.


----------



## euphoria

sup girly girls. here is some nail porn I thought I'd just leave here. (I am talking to you Miss Queenbee)


----------



## effie

^ love it euphoria!

Ocean, I used to mix sunscreen with baby lotion - it worked pretty well but was very messy! It was when I was a very broke student and it definitely did the trick at the time, but probably not worth it now.

I need some eyeliner help  I love wearing pencil eyeliner but it slides off me (most make up seems to ) Liquid stays a lot longer (L'Oreal Superliner is the best I've found for me, beats more expensive brands for sheer staying power and I like the applicator) but sometimes I really want the look of a pencil.. does anyone have any suggestions for a budge-proof brand? I'm from the UK so if it's a US make I'd have to order it online and see if they ship abroad..


----------



## joannie_mhm

Ocean don't mix sunscreen with other stuff, it messes with the efficacy of it. Sunscreen needs to go on first, then any moisturiser / make up after it's had a minute or two to sink in.

Personally I find just using sunscreen is enough moisture for the day, I wash my face in the shower in the morning then put it on under my make up, then at night I use rosehip oil and proper night + eye creams.

I second PI's recommendation of the Nutrogena sunscreen, and for the Aussies here I also quite like the Cancer Council's Active Spray one (helps fund cancer research as well).


----------



## effie

^ interesting, glad I stopped doing that haha.. I'll remember to put it on a while before anything else


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

effie said:


> I need some eyeliner help  I love wearing pencil eyeliner but it slides off me (most make up seems to ) Liquid stays a lot longer (L'Oreal Superliner is the best I've found for me, beats more expensive brands for sheer staying power and I like the applicator) but sometimes I really want the look of a pencil.. does anyone have any suggestions for a budge-proof brand? I'm from the UK so if it's a US make I'd have to order it online and see if they ship abroad..


Unfortunately pencil eyeliner just tends to not last very long, especially if you have oily eyelids. You can try using a primer underneath the pencil, but even then the creamier pencils (the ones that don't drag and scratch your sensitive eye area) will still smudge and smoke out on their own over the course of a few hours. 

If you're intent on keeping it on, you could try the more 'dry' and brittle kinds - the ones that can also drag and scratch. They tend to last a little longer and won't be as prone to smudging. 

HTH!


----------



## effie

^ I definitely have oily eyelids. I might try a dry one and see how it goes, but maybe I will have to resign myself to liquid. I wouldn't mind it coming off during the day, I could always reapply it, but I always end up looking like a panda  

Thank you COTB


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

my feet look filthy
they very well could be


----------



## Samadhi

I love that colour, PI  PS: Our toes are really similar (my mum has almost identical toes to you)... you have lovely feet. I'm not a foot fetishist by any stretch, but really appreciate slender feet/toes.  /weird


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the pinky toe I broke 6 weeks ago is fatter but that piggy is hidden


----------



## queenbee1127

*Euphoria -* that nail p0rn is to die for!!! I recently joined Pinterest so I'm going to have at least one, if not several boards of nail art to try/what I've done. 

I've been on another nail polish binge, which, surprisingly, did not include the Zoya Earth Day exchange - did anyone participate in that this year?

Ulta polishes are 2 for $4 this week. I'm hoping that green is a dupe for OPI Greenwich Village.





I've been on a Revlon kick too, and I picked up Royal, which I've heard is a dupe for RBL IKB:2012 that I posed earlier in this thread, plus quite a few others.





Here is Royal on:





Here are some photos of Nfu Oh #061 that I wore last week. This polish is amazing, I highly recommend purchasing it if you can find it. 








Uh...oh yeah! I planted some flowers this weekend in some pots that I painted, and finally got real curtains in our bedroom (looking at you PI!!)











Just hoping I don't kill the poor flowers before May comes...

I've been thinking a lot about starting a nail polish blog...any suggestions of what to call it? Would you guys follow me?


----------



## AmorRoark

I think a nail blog is a great idea. I'd follow you!  No clue about the name though...


----------



## chrissie

nailed to the polish?   uhh, yea, i suck with words

what's your pinterest name?  i have a nail board, but i haven't really added to it lately.  i love pinterest though!  my most followed (and added to) board is the organizational one.  
my pins - http://pinterest.com/xsie/

i haven't painted my nails much lately but a recent trip to nyc changed that.  had to meet up with someone and unfortunately for them, their subway stop was across the street from ricky's.  i couldn't resist going in and i got a nice purplish periwinkle shade.  my mom got some cheap polish set that had a teal glitter so i put that on the tips today.  the camera flash made the polish look a bit more blue and dulled the teal contrast but you get the idea.  yay new nail colors!










http://www.rickysnyc.com/beauty-mak...e/nail-polish-different-colors-available.html


----------



## Samadhi

Red toes. It's been ages since i've given myself a pedi, and it feels good


----------



## queenbee1127

^Isn't it amazing how a pedicure can turn your whole day around? It just feels so gooooood!

chrissie - my Pinterest name is KaraElyseHolt..I think. I will follow you lol.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Samadhi said:


>


we do have similar toes


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ooh toe pics! Let me join in. 






I recently hauled a _whole lotta polishes_ due to a friend in the beauty biz de-stashing her 300 odd collection. 
This shade is Orly Gumdrop - I'm a sucker for opaque brights!


----------



## euphoria

f yeah we would follow you! call it Queen Bee!


----------



## AmorRoark

I requested a pintrist account like months ago! Still no dice.  How long did it take you guys to get yours?


----------



## spork

^it only took me a couple hours. i just sent an invite to your gmail listed on your fb account. hopefully that will come through.


----------



## AmorRoark

Thanks girl!  It worked!


----------



## ocean

Oh I'm getting jealous over here!
I need a pedi! 
I gave myself one a couple weeks ago b/c I was petrified to go in. 
I have a toenail split down the center  EEEEK! And the top was breaking off! haha
I wanted to save it and not have to have someone cut it too low. Glad I did but now my poor little feet need some attention.
Summer is coming soon and I LOVE going in for a pedi! I think I may need to do that here soon!


So I've been trying out Benefit's different primers and also Urban Decay's all nighter spray. 
I'm IN LOVE with the all nighter spray. I highly recommend it. I'm surprised at how well it works!
 I thought a) it would make my makeup cakey b/c it's a mist and putting moisture on top of my makeup didn't sound right b) there was no way a little mist could keep my makeup from coming off or doing all it claimed c) It couldn't do all it claimed.
I am pleased to announce, it does what it claims 
My makeup doesn't cake from the moisture on top of powder, my makeup stays put and still looks smooth after all day/night, and seems to work well even on a hot day!

I also have just started using MFE's HD powder which I must say is light and lovely. Another I would recommend.


----------



## spork

^nice.  I  all nighter as well. I got it just for special occasions but ended up using it whenever I wear makeup. It's that good.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ Me three! I got it for Vegas where it's hot as (@$&!@($& and ended up using it all the time!


----------



## chrissie

interesting.  i love their eyeshadow primer.  might have to pick that up


----------



## ocean

^Yes, yes. Do try it. I believe Sephora has smaller trial size bottles atm.


----------



## queenbee1127

^Ulta has them too, they're like $9.


----------



## chrissie

wow, this is unreal...

http://xoxovalentinekissesxoxo.blogspot.com/2011/12/my-nail-polish-shelves-collection-plus.html


----------



## chrissie

i found that site when looking up photos of Birch Box.  Might try to get my brother to go in on a subscription with me for Mother's day


----------



## fizzle

chrissie said:


> wow, this is unreal...



I see you've been snooping in queenbees bedroom!


----------



## queenbee1127

^Zomg! I would dieeee for that!! 

I actually just cataloged my whole stash for Pinterest - I have 208 polishes! A lot by most standards, but nothing compared to that! I took some pictures that I'll post when I'm not on my lunch break!


----------



## AmorRoark

Thanks to spork I now have started my pinterest

http://pinterest.com/amyinthepulpit/


----------



## spork

^yay! i'm quite fond of lima beans as well. 

here is mine. i  pinterest.


----------



## joannie_mhm

So I've decided I need a leather jacket for this Sydney winter. 

I want something slightly sophisticated so I can wear with my work clothes and also on the weekend with jeans, not a traditional biker type one.

These are the two I've got it down to - any thoughts, girlies? (boo can't get the pics the same size).





http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Mint...9580-b523eb87a91e&istItemId=imrqpqmx&istBid=t





http://www.modekungen.se/en/leather-jacket-groupie-17966


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have a Guess black leather jacket that I _live in_ in the cooler months. My only concern with the one's you've chosen is I know I couldn't keep anything white or near-white clean!

They both look great, though.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

joannie_mhm said:


>


I like this one


----------



## queenbee1127

I like them both but I think the bottom one might be slightly more versatile.


----------



## fizzle

I like the top one, but I'm with C0TB, white seems like it would require a lot of care. At least leather is easy to wipe off with just simple spills and things.


----------



## queenbee1127

Got these pretties in the mail today. Used 500 of my Share the Love Points from each of my Zoya accounts for $15 off each order, so I paid $1 + $6.95 shipping per order. 

Zoya Shelby





Zoya Zuza





Zoya Maisie





Zoya Lotus


----------



## fizzle

I looooove maisie! I've never seen that one before! I'm going to have to add it to my next purchase from them.


----------



## spork

maisie is one of my faves. i've been layering it on everything since i got it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Loving this set!  Especially the tinted lid primer.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ordered this...




lured in by the tinted eyelid primer


----------



## chrissie

Almost got my mom a birchbox subscription for mother's day but started reading bad reviews about how the quality has gone down (sometimes they put a piece of chocolate or something silly instead of a beauty product?) etc.  

Then I found Beauty Army, which costs more (12USD vs 10/month) but you get to pick up to 6 samples from a list every month (Birchbox gives you 5 and you don't have a choice).  My mom just messaged me to say that she picked out some moisturizers, shampoo and conditioner, shower gel and a refrigerate-able eye mask.  I'm interested to see the quality of the samples and will probably try and steal some of the boxes they come in!


----------



## queenbee1127

^Good choice not going with Birchbox. I subscribed for probably 6 months or so and used maybe a small handful of the products. I literally have a shoebox in my closet filled with samples that I never touch. I cancelled pretty quickly and haven't missed it at all. Same thing with Julep Maven. 

I have so many good pictures to post here, I will update tonight when I'm not on my lunch break! I finally tried a gradient on my nails, and I have pictures of my stash!


----------



## spork

^I finally became a Sally's member since reading about some of your experiences and am _definitley_ wishing I would have done so sooner. Lots of good deals!! Thanks for mentioning it! 

chrissie: def let us know how the samples from Beauty Armour are!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I did some shopping for TOIGHT clothing this afternoon. 

(Cut for image overload)


*NSFW*: 







Red electros. 





Black wet look suspenders. 





Dirty pinks. 





Wet look blacks. 





Clouds.




I'm so very excited, it's a bit ridiculous!


----------



## chrissie

oh man, did they just put new stuff on black milk?  i really just need to order some, because i'm being so indecisive!

http://pinterest.com/xsie/style/

The psychedelic chess and dollar leggings are super hot too (but sold out)


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^They did a release last week - everything sold out super quickly!  I was thinking of getting the psychadellic chess legs but they sold out in three minutes! 8(

Pretty happy with my haul, though. 





^This felt necklace made me think of you, chrissie! It's just too cute. :D


----------



## spork

^oh gosh, i  that. where'd you find it?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Here - it's an Aussie online store I recently discovered. If you need a local address to send it to i'm happy for you to use mine and I can on-send it to you.


----------



## spork

^I'll definitely consider that. I just have to figure out what I would wear with it.


----------



## chrissie

wow, thats amazing!  now i want to try and make one :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

on its way!

I stick to BE so I don't become overwhelmed with choices.  I am working on getting used to being "made-up".  I would like to try to rock the eye makeup shown on the box but I feel like everyone would be looking at me.  Silly, huh?


----------



## queenbee1127

*Spork* - I'm so glad you love Sally's!!! They have such great deals!

As promised, p0rn from my personal stash:


*NSFW*: 






















Not including my purchases since those photos, including:




Nicole by OPI All About the Glam (Kardashian Kolor)





OPI Pepe's Purple Passion





Revlon Carbonite





Zoya Shelby





Zoya Maisie





Zoya Zuza





Zoya Lotus





Wet N Wild On A Trip





Sally Hansen Pacific Blue





Sinful Cinderella





Orly Rage





China Glaze Surfin' For Boys

And, not received yet but in the mail:





Zoya Wednesday





Zoya Kimber





Zoya Myrta

I HAVE A PROBLEM!




For anyone who has a Zoya account on Art of Beauty, they are running a "Share the Love" promo right now where one (1) point will get you a promo code for any 3 full size polishes from their most recent Beach and Surf collections, plus free shipping for $15. That's where I picked up the last three that are still on their way. They are also running another "Share the Love" promo where 300 points gets you BOGO for any 3 polishes, which means you get 6; I plan to use that one too once I finally have some cash flow.


----------



## Samadhi

I posted this for n3o on facebook as i know she's a total nailophile, but thought i'd share here as well. I got back from 2 weeks in Bali last week; one of the totally cliche things people do there is get really cheap pedicures (among other beauty-related things), and one thing Balinese women have perfected is nail art.  This was my contribution to the cliche 






I don't have a close up pic on this computer - i've not transferred all our photos from my husband's laptop yet and he's interstate for work, but i'll post one soon (warming: toe hairs will be shown).  I absolutely love the colour as well as the actual art. I only had it done once; I was going to get little geckos on my big toes next, but my out-and-aboutness was cut short due to non-Bali-Belly related illness over there. 

As for other beauty-related stuff in Bali - i went a bit nuts with it. I had a full body Balinese massage (1 hr) every few days (approx $7AUD each), I had a hair cream-bath (balinese conditioning treatment) a few times while there (approx $6AUD each) and then a full body treatment which included 1 hour massage, body scrub with Balinese coffee & spices, locally-produced yoghurt body wrap, 30 minute warm bath & then rubbed down with cold-pressed coconut oil - the treatement took 3.5 hours and cost me a grand total of $25AUD.  A pedicure cost $5AUD, and the same for a manicure. A number of salons stocked O.P.I polish (not all) but a number of girls had brought their own polish to use.  I was so relaxed over the course of the trip and every knot and piece of tension that i'd brought with me from Australia was kneaded away within days. Perfect.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Bliss!


----------



## queenbee1127

*Samadhi - *I love that color!! Those spa treatments sound absolutely divine. I have never had a massage


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I had a 60 min deep tissue on Saturday at the salon/spa my husband used to work at.  I have been out with her socially in a group once last October. She talked thru the whole thing.  About herself.  I was quiet and she started back up again.  I was so disappointed because her technique felt good.  My husband later said she talked thru his too.  I will not recommend her


----------



## ocean

Samadhi- I think feet are so gross but you have pretty feet! How's that happen?
Love the polish! Looks very nice!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

OPI~My Chihuahua Bites


----------



## Samadhi

*Queenbee* - you need to treat yourself to a massage!

*ocean* - thanks honey - strangely, my feet/ankles are a part of my body that i really like 

*PI *- I love that colour and i still can't get over how similar our feet are :D We are the awesome feet crew!


----------



## tu_madre

*fave mascara & eyeliner brands?*

(Mostly) LADIES! I need your help! All of my mascaras & eyeliners are nearing thee age of retirement, so I was wondering some fave brands. I used to love wet n wild twist-up eyeliner, &  wp illegal lengths mascara by maybelline. Both aren't made anymore though.  I'm in the pool a LOT so wp mascara is crucial. Please help me girls!


----------



## joannie_mhm

Clinique Lash Power mascara is my favourite - gives good body and it's waterproof, you can swim with it on but being a 'tubey' formula to take it off you gently rub your eyes in a hot shower/run your hands under a hot tap. 

I just use a Maybelline pencil eyeliner, so no help with that, sorry


----------



## kayladelmo

I LOVE covergirl volumeblast mascara. I think that's what it's called, it's the big orange/purple tube lol. It's AMAZING, my lashes are short and it makes them look beautiful. I've been using it for like 5 years. As for eyeliner... Revlon has a twist up eyeliner that stays for 16 hours, I forgot what it was called though it works extremely well... right now I use a covergirl perfectblend pencil which works really well as well. As for liquid eyeliner, Physicians formula liquid felt tip liner is awesome. Hope I helped


----------



## MissNervosa

I have short sparse blonde eyelashes,and have tried loads of different brands both cheap and exxy,but I keep coming back to L'Oreal Telescopic mascara.The wand is really thin and comblike so it gets to every single lash.It definitely lengthens and volumises,and never smudges or flakes.

As for an eyeliner,I'm still on the hunt for the perfect one...


----------



## llama112

AVON EYELINER!  Glimmersticks.
You can't go wrong with those things 
I've tried sooooo many eyeliners in the past and they suck ... but Avon is amazing!!!

As for mascara ... Covergirl or Maybelline.
(Don't get Avon mascara ... it is the worst!)


----------



## Samadhi

I use Maybelline - just a basic mascara as anything that has even the slightest hint of volumising or lash lengthening makes me look like i'm wearing ridiculous fake lashes - my lashes are super long. I either use a basic mascara or just tint my lashes and use clear mascara.  As for eyeliner, i use Rimmel - not expensive and very light.


----------



## queenbee1127

I really love Maybelline Falsies mascara in the purple tube, and they make a waterproof version of it. As for eyeliner, I use a cake formula by Studio Gear that you can get at Ulta, but you need a separate brush and it takes lots of practice to really appreciate it. 

Recently purchased one of my biggest lemmings, Orly Bubbly Bombshell:


----------



## Mariposa

^Nice choice.    Speaking of Ulta, until July 28, they've got a 20% off coupon, code under the cut (work safe):


*NSFW*: 



http://search.ulta.com/nav/marketin..._TDotcom_TN_x_x_x&ET_LID=coupon&RID=261600540




And through Seventeen Magazine, they're also giving away free Orly nail polishes if you bring in the cover or the electronic version's cover.  See here:


*NSFW*: 



http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2012/07/free-orly-mini-polish-at-ulta-seventeen.html




Do call your store to see if they have any left in stock, as supplies are limited.

On the rare occasions I wear mascara it is clear.  I also have blonde lashes (the tips are lighter than my hair).  I think I look like a clown in most eye makeup, but when I got my lashes dyed blue-black (don't try this at home) my lashes really popped in a good way.  Ask your esthetician - jury is still out on whether it's safe.  I only did it once and had no problems.


----------



## queenbee1127

Mariposa, good looking out!! I have a very good friend who has light eyelashes like you and gets them dyed - they look fantastic! Still natural in shape and length, just darker.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Speaking of mascara, my boss gunks it on so that her lashes look like creepy, hairy spider legs. Top and bottom lashes too.
Yuck


----------



## chrissie

My eyelashes don't hold a curl, even if I heat the curler.  They only did once, when I used a friend's super expensive lash primer and mascara.  I figure, fuckit, less product for me to buy/carry.  I'll just stick to putting on rainbow eye makeup to distract from my pansy lashes :D


BTW, did you guys see the new Black Milk stuff?  I NEED these!!  CMYK 






I also really like the NY skyline leggings and spidies hose.  I might wait and see what they release on the 7th before I get anything.


----------



## spork

Those are HOT. They'd look great on you, xsie. 

I'm thinking that BlackMilk may just be the motivation I need to lose a bit of weight.


----------



## Mel22

*Skin care, bath and body products: what you use, recommendations, reviews etc.*

I thought a thread to share recommendations, reviews and ask for advice re: skincare products and similar would be good 

I have recently re-discovered Jurlique Calendula Cream and I absolutely adore it! Don't know how I ever lived without it  It's definitely pricey, but it lasts so long and has made such a difference in the tone and texture of my skin.

I also feel as though I can't llive without Paula's Choice BHA and AHAs. If you have problem skin, this stuff is a lifesaver. I'm lucky enough not to have many issues, but this stuff keeps my skin smooth and looking great.

Also loving Lush products at the moment, especially their Lip Service lip balm. I have the worst chapped lips and this balm keeps them smooth and lasts AGES! Lush also do amazing bath bombs - their Butterball leaves my skin SO soft and smelling amazing!

*What products can't you live without? What is your current skincare routine? Need advice or recommendations?*

Did a search, didn't find any threads like this. Apologies if I've doubled up!


----------



## Samadhi

Hey Mel  You'll find that the Girly Thread has all the information that you need


----------



## Mel22

Thanks, totally missed the fact that it fits perfectly in here! 8)


----------



## AmorRoark

I have sparse, blonde eyelashes too... to the point that I think I get irritated eyes more than most people due to it. I've been using L'Oreal Volumous for the last couple years and its been _ok_. I've kept with it because I've been disappointed in the other brands I've tried. (all the NSFW are actually SFW, just didn't want to clutter with 4 pics in case people hate that)

*NSFW*: 










Clinique, which I usually love, doesn't even change the look of my eyes besides maybe a little clumping.

*NSFW*: 










Maybellene's Great Lash was very similar in results to Clinique if not worse separation of the lashes. I think I hated the brush. And I know this is the go-to mascara for many many women.

*NSFW*: 










Finally, I've tried Lancome Hypnose and I didn't like it either. It didn't 'lengthen' as much for me as it does for other reviewers. 

*NSFW*: 










_Anyway_ thanks everyone for the suggestions who come from the same lash scenario. :D I'm going to branch out.


----------



## Mel22

Try Diorshow AmorRoark, everyone I know that has tried it adores it.


----------



## Mel22

Oh and have you tried a mascara primer? Some of them lengthen and thicken really well.

* Sorry for the double post, edit function not working for me


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Cool! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ocean

Mel22 said:


> I thought a thread to share recommendations, reviews and ask for advice re: skincare products and similar would be good
> 
> I have recently re-discovered Jurlique Calendula Cream and I absolutely adore it! Don't know how I ever lived without it  It's definitely pricey, but it lasts so long and has made such a difference in the tone and texture of my skin.
> 
> I also feel as though I can't llive without Paula's Choice BHA and AHAs. If you have problem skin, this stuff is a lifesaver. I'm lucky enough not to have many issues, but this stuff keeps my skin smooth and looking great.
> 
> Also loving Lush products at the moment, especially their Lip Service lip balm. I have the worst chapped lips and this balm keeps them smooth and lasts AGES! Lush also do amazing bath bombs - their Butterball leaves my skin SO soft and smelling amazing!
> 
> *What products can't you live without? What is your current skincare routine? Need advice or recommendations?*
> 
> Did a search, didn't find any threads like this. Apologies if I've doubled up!



I'm obsessive about smooth, soft skin.
I go to crazy great lengths and have tried about everything to get it :D
It all depends on what part of the body but for my face, since that is what you mentioned with the Calendula Cream- btw, I do love Calendula oil for the face...I've been using various scrubs and happen to like the cheaper or homemade scrubs for my face. A sugar, oil, vit E scrub for my face combined with lotion and on occasion steam baths is the way I like to go. I don't use soap on my face.
I have a ton of facial lotions- I love Korres wild Rose serum and Lotion, used together. All of their products are typically very good. I'm currently trying out their Wild Oak Primer and it works nicely, though I do prefer Benefit's Primers to the Oak one. I seem to get bumps on my face from the Korres Primer. 
Benefit's primers are not greasy and feel like a luxurious lotion, hold makeup in place well and creates a smooth surface. 
Tbph, Aveeno's facial lotions are as good as any of those expensive lotions I've poured buckets of money into and will often choose to use them over others on a day to day basis. I use my Korres some days, and at night- Aveeno most days.
The other lotion I use often is Ole Hendricks- something like Truth Serum and Truth something else. They're another company whose products are just wonderful. If I could afford to stock up on them, I Would. That is also one cleanser I WILL use on my face- they have a Red Tea cleanser that is really light, and very good.


----------



## spork

Mel22 said:


> Try Diorshow AmorRoark, everyone I know that has tried it adores it.



This! I don't think I'll be switching to a different mascara since I've tried Diorshow. I  it.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

AmorRoark said:


> I have sparse, blonde eyelashes too... to the point that I think I get irritated eyes more than most people due to it. I've been using L'Oreal Volumous for the last couple years and its been _ok_. I've kept with it because I've been disappointed in the other brands I've tried. (all the NSFW are actually SFW, just didn't want to clutter with 4 pics in case people hate that)
> 
> Maybellene's Great Lash was very similar in results to Clinique if not worse separation of the lashes. I think I hated the brush. And I know this is the go-to mascara for many many women.
> 
> *NSFW*:



That brush is irritating, I don't understand why its the most popular mascara out there.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

chrissie said:


> BTW, did you guys see the new Black Milk stuff?  I NEED these!!  CMYK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also really like the NY skyline leggings and spidies hose.  I might wait and see what they release on the 7th before I get anything.


N3o got a pair of these. 

They did another release earlier this week...



spork said:


> This! I don't think I'll be switching to a different mascara since I've tried Diorshow. I


Thirded. I adore DiorShow.  So worth it. 

Also, new nails (toes and fingers);


----------



## AmorRoark

I'll be happy to shell out for it. $25 isn't _that_ much.


----------



## ocean

I've been so stuck to one eyeliner b/c I LOVE Almay's liquid eyeliner. I've tried a few others and always go back to the same thing- only problem is when my eyes water or I wipe the side of my eye, it wipes clear off and the staying power doesn't seem to be what it used to be. I like Tarte's liner, it is pencil but goes on like a liquid but b/c of the pencil bit it is difficult to get a thin line consistently-
So, I am looking for a GOOD felt tipped liquid liner with SUPER staying power- any suggestions?
I like felt tip b/c it's really easy to make thin, sweeping lines, but if you have other suggestions with easy application- I'm open


----------



## spork

As for felt tip, I like tokidoki's eyeliners. Otherwise, have you tried gel liners? Stila's smudge pots have been my go to liners for quite a while now. They're pretty easy for my clumsy ass hands to apply and will stay on all day.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

AmorRoark said:


> I'll be happy to shell out for it. $25 isn't _that_ much.


Cosmetics are _so much cheaper_ in the states. 



ocean said:


> So, I am looking for a GOOD felt tipped liquid liner with SUPER staying power- any suggestions?
> I like felt tip b/c it's really easy to make thin, sweeping lines, but if you have other suggestions with easy application- I'm open


I use DiorLuner religiously. The felt tip is super easy to apply, but the staying power isn't _that great_. When I need liquid eyeliner that won't budge I reach for Estée Lauder Double Wear eyeliner. That stuff takes a fair but of scrubbing to remove, although it has a very small felt tip that is quite stiff.


----------



## Samadhi

About the mascara again - can anyone recommend another mascara that isn't volumising or doesn't promote 1,000,000% lengthening? As I said earlier, i try to stay away from looking like Ru Paul and just want something that lightly coats the lash and separates them - i'm finding that my Maybelline sticks them together a little and they start looking like spiders legs. I might just end up sticking to tinting/clear mascara - the tinting picks up the baby lashes and darkens them to add a little bit of volume.


----------



## queenbee1127

*Samadhi -* I'm generally a big fan of Maybelline mascaras, but I've also found that their success depends greatly on the formula you chose, and how you apply it. Currently, I love thier Falsies formula in the purple tube, but if you're not careful and wipe some of the product off before you use it you will end up with spider lashes. Another good one is Maybelline Full 'n Soft, this one I used to love in highschool specifically because it gave color and definition but was never chunky or overwhelming.

*CoTB* - I read on Twitter the other day that Illamasqua is starting a campaign to fight the incredible cost of cosmetics in Oz. They're starting a petition. http://www.illamasqua.com/socialise/fight-for-a-fair-beauty-price-in-australia/ 

I'd always be willing to do some shopping here in the states and ship it to you ladies!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Oh you're so lovely QB. Thanks so much for the offer, I'll let you know if there's something I need that's worth the US cost+shipping vs the Aussie cost. 

I saw that campaign the other day, and I'm _right behind it_. It seems really stupid that the prices vary so much from country to country.


----------



## Samadhi

QB - thanks so much for the recommendations. I might need to visit some of the cosmetic counters or head into Mecca to discuss.

I'm having a hair crisis. I was dead keen to grow out my hair again, for a number of reasons - the main one being that the cost of upkeep on above the shoulder hair is so much more than longer hair, but then i look back at pics of my hair when it was super short and i miss it so much:






vs











*sigh*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Join me my sister in the hair growing out venture.  I like second length on you.  Although every length is lovely.  You carry them all.


----------



## queenbee1127

Bought this beauty the other day, my first foray into fall 2012. 

OPI Every Month is Oktoberfest





It appears darker than this in most lights, but in the right light it is beautiful.


----------



## ocean

Samadhi, I LOVE you with long hair.
You look beautiful always, but the long hair, you pull off in such a romantic way.

QBee- Reminds me of Black Cherry Chutney. Very pretty!


----------



## Mel22

Samadhi said:


> About the mascara again - can anyone recommend another mascara that isn't volumising or doesn't promote 1,000,000% lengthening? As I said earlier, i try to stay away from looking like Ru Paul and just want something that lightly coats the lash and separates them - i'm finding that my Maybelline sticks them together a little and they start looking like spiders legs. I might just end up sticking to tinting/clear mascara - the tinting picks up the baby lashes and darkens them to add a little bit of volume.



Oh you must try Shu Uemura Basic! It's absolutely perfect for what you're after.

And ocean: I'm the same. I obsess over it. I love Ole Henriksen products as well - been using the blue/blackberry enzyme mask for ages, and it's great. I'll have to give your homemade scrub a go! On the homemade topic, have you girls tried the aspirin mask? It's awesome. 

Aspirin mask reviews for anyone interested: http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=14129/Aspirin-Mask/Unlisted-Brand/Masks


----------



## ocean

I once tried to do an aspirin mask and failed at it. I may have to give it another go.

Thanks for the liner advice girls. I'm too cheap to go Dior :D 
spork- I will have to look into the liner you suggested. 
I think I may just go into Sephora and test out liners and ask there as well.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Ocean- If you're still looking for an eyeliner, I SWEAR by MAC's Liquidlast Liner in Point Black. It retails for about $17, but worth every penny. It has the perfect consistency, not too thick, not too watery. The brush even allows for very thin to very thick appilcation. And it STAYS...Pick it up, I've tried probably around 30-40 different liquid liners and this one remains at the top of my list. Pic below for reference


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

I remain constantly wet over the brand Sugarpill . The prices, quality, packaging..everything is on point. Eyeshadows (pressed & 5oz pigment pots) are $12! It's a steal for how much you're getting and the staying power (especially for the pressed matte's) is out of control. Eyelashes here are also a steal at $6-8 a pair. Bonus? Almost the entire brand is Vegan! with the exception of a few colors. Just thought I'd share my love for them 

A few of my Sugarpill looks


----------



## queenbee1127

^I've heard of this brand on Scrangie's blog, and she makes some pretty awesome looks with them as well. They're a little bright for my taste, but I enjoy seeing what others can do with them. 











*Ocean - * I love the look of liquid liner but I've never been successful with it, however, I use a cake liner and a brush and I looooove it! I wouldn't switch back for anything. It takes a little practice, but once you get the hang of it it's very versatile. I can do basic liner for work, wing it out, or do super Amy Winehouse style cat eyes. If you remember my post on winged eyeliner (not sure if it's this thread or the one past) you can see what I use. The cake itself is by Studio Gear and retails for $15 at Ulta and I bought a brush for like $3 on eBay. One cake lasts me easily close to a year.


----------



## ocean

Well, I just got a job at a cosmetics/beauty place so I will be trying different stuff out.

I will pick up the MAC liner at somepoint in the not tooooo distant future! Thanks for the recommendation! 
It looks great on you btw~


----------



## spork

^Congrats on the job! I'm looking forward to hearing about the products you'll get to try out in here.  

I just took advantage of Zoya's BOGO promo going on now. It's going on til tomorrow for all you fellow Zoya gals 

Here's what I got:
Tracie




Song




Brizia




Yara




Shelby




Feifei


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

love them all esp the greens!


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

ocean said:


> Well, I just got a job at a cosmetics/beauty place so I will be trying different stuff out.
> 
> I will pick up the MAC liner at somepoint in the not tooooo distant future! Thanks for the recommendation!
> It looks great on you btw~



That is so cool! I'll definitely be looking forward to some product reviews and opinions from you 

And I honestly believe that you'll be satisfied with your purchase!


----------



## queenbee1127

*Spork - *always in on those Zoya promos! I'm interested to see what you think of FeiFei once you try it. I've seen bottle shots that make this polish look beyond amazing, and then on the nail it kind of falls flat for me, reminds me a lot of Zoya Crystal, which I already have. I'm thinking about getting in on this promo since it's a pretty sweet deal, especially with the free S&H....I better decide soon it expires in 90 minutes! I've been thinking a lot about Zoya Song, but I feel like I have quite a few bright blues in that same family. Shelby is a great pink, I pinned this to my "stash" board on Pinterest and I think it got like 150+ repins.


----------



## AmorRoark

I love my cheap recent polish buy: Sally Hansen - Brisk Blue

Insta-dry often sucks and lacks pigment. Not so for this one.


----------



## euphoria

anybody use trader joe's bath/beauty products at all? i just started trying them and so far I've loved every single one of them. their lavender oil salt scrub is soooo GOOOOOOOOOOD. it feels incredible and you prob don't even need to put on perfume or lotion after you shower because the lavender oil stays smelling fantastic and moisturizing on your skin for long after you shower.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

^ I actually work there! I'm still making my way through all the healthy/beauty products, but that lavender scrub is amazing. Customers (& myself!) also really enjoy the mango honey shave cream, our vitamin E oil sells pretty well (fights wrinkles, minimizes scarring, moisturizes), the All-in-one Facial cleanser is amazing as well as the Tea tree oil face wash. I work that section a lot, it overall has some great stuff.


----------



## spork

*queenbee* I was thinking the same about Crystal/Feifei. I decided to get Feifei just to do a comparison actually. :D I'll be sure to do a side by side comparison and post the results here.  

It's been quite a while since I've gotten new polish (especially a haul rather than just singles) so I'm pretty excited about this! 

*AmorRoark* That's a pretty shade of blue. Does the Insta-Dry have a weird brush? I forget what Sally Hansen I bought that had an odd shaped brush, but it worked really well with application. When I first saw it I was just like "What the fuck is this? I'm gonna get this shit all over my fingers" lol but it ended up going on almost perfectly.


----------



## chrissie

The insta-dry has a wide, flat brush (and a sort-of triangular bottle).  Amy, did you post the wrong pic?


----------



## AmorRoark

Chrissie- nah, the one I posted is how mine looks. The brush is the same though. I really like the brush. Weirdness that they're bottles in different in different areas?


----------



## queenbee1127

I think all Sally Hansen polishes have that weird dome shaped, triangular style brush now. I bought a couple polishes yesterday on clearance at Ulta and I noticed that as well. You just have to be really careful or you will end up with polish everywhere.

I didn't get in on the Zoya deal, I tried but their page wouldn't even load  Maybe not a bad thing, I did an inventory and I already have over 60 Zoya polishes.... :D I'm looking forward to your swatches *Spork!*

I picked up Sally Hansen Parchment and Black Platinum at Ulta on clearance for about $1.60 after coupon. I read that Black Platinum is a dupe for Chanel Black Pearl but I personally think Black Pearl has more of a green duochrome than Black Platinum. Either way, cheap scores.


----------



## poopie

My nail polish obsession is fading a bit. I still love, but it's just not that necessary. ugh.

I did just throw on a few beautiful coats of Essie's Size Matters. Because...it does matter.






Unfortunately, after 1 day of work, it already looks horrible.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ 

Made the ultimate score at Ulta today. Butter LONDON polishes were buy one get one, and I was able to find my ultimate lemmings! Knackered and Black Knight. I used some of my Ulta points and was able to get both for $11.75. One bottle usually retails for $14. 

The Black Knight





Knackered





Also, I don't know if I've ever shared this on BL before, but here is a link to My Stash board on Pinterest, with a swatch of every polish I own. I know *Chrissie* follows me but if anyone else has an account you should follow me too!
http://pinterest.com/karaelyseholt/my-stash/


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I love Knackered and holyshit do you have an extensive collection of nail polishes.


----------



## queenbee1127

*DEAL ALERT!*

Manicure Addict's blog is featuring a deal from Coterie, a website sort of like Haute Look but specifically for beauty. The event is 3 butter LONDON polishes plus a matte dry top coat, plus free shipping for $36. The kicker, there is a $25 off code which brings the total to $11. There are only 6 colors to choose from, but Knackered, which I posted earlier is one of them!!

Here:"http://www.manicureaddict.com/2012/09/deal-alert-preview-coteriecom-for-mega.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ManicureAddict+%28Manicure+Addict%29"


----------



## chrissie

omg, these look amazeballs.  fahk u black milk and all your glorious temptations!


----------



## chrissie

i decided to wait on the pair above because there are no shots of sharkies wearing them yet.  i wish the burned velvet weren't sold out, those are super hot!

i did, however, make a splurge on 3 more pairs....  i can see this becoming a big, big problem :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Which ones?!


----------



## chrissie

Galaxy purple, leg bones and day of the dead


----------



## spork

As promised, Zoya Feifei is on the left and Zoya Crystal is on the right. 





Feifei is more purpley, but there really isn't much of a difference. Honestly if I didn't know, I probably would just think they were the same. Good thing I was running out of Crystal, now I can just replace it with Feifei. :D


----------



## poopie

So, I just ordered five pairs of Warby Parkers for their "At Home" try-on program, which is totally free. Even the shipping.

I'm probably going to be recruiting you guys for some opinions.

*<snip>*


----------



## footscrazy

I'm looking for a new body moisturiser - what does everyone else use/suggestions? Preferably one I can order online, unless it's available in Aus too 

I _love_ moisturisers with a gorgeous scent, and I do try and buy ones that are sustainably sourced/made too.

Any ideas?

BTW queenbee, I am _so_ jelly of your collection.


----------



## euphoria

^coconut and lavendar oil ftw


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

LUSH have a great range of sustainably sourced, 'Eco' minded moisturizers. Thy have some beautiful scent ranges too. I've been steering clear of them myself, even though it breaks my heart, as my skin has become super sensitive to fragrances again. 

I definitely recommend checking out their website, going into the store can be sensory overload for some people.


----------



## footscrazy

^ Oh I _love_ lush, I'd completely forgotten about them, thanks for reminding me 

That's no good your skin has become senstive to fragrances, I have the same problem on my face, I'm allergic to so many face creams, hypo allergenic or not. It really sucks 



euphoria said:


> ^coconut and lavendar oil ftw



What are they like on your skin? I've always imagined oils to be really slimy and taking ages to dry before you can get dressed, which is why I haven't used an oil so far.


----------



## queenbee1127

In the summer I can use just about anything, but in the winter when it starts to get dry, I can't live without Eucerin's Calming Cream. I even use the body wash along with it, my skin gets so tight and itchy I just about want to crawl out of it without these products. 

For fragrances, I'm obsessed with Bath and Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom. I keep a stock pile of their body cream at all times, in my car, on my desk at work, on the coffee table, but I usually only use it on my hands. They run coupons pretty often where you can get a free signature item with a $10 purchase. I can be hit or miss with BBW, I don't like things that smell like food


----------



## chrissie

I used to love Burt's Bees Milk & Honey lotion.  The last time I bought it, I thought it smelled like it had gone bad/expired.  Now, looking at reviews, it appears that they changed the formula and there are lots of unhappy customers.  What a shame because it had such a delicious but not overpowering scent.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Ugh. That's good to know because I use to love it as well.


----------



## ocean

Noooo!!!!! I Wonder is the body wash formula was changed as well. 
I miss it with other body washes and love it.....I sure hope it's just the lotion.


----------



## euphoria

footscrazy said:


> What are they like on your skin? I've always imagined oils to be really slimy and taking ages to dry before you can get dressed, which is why I haven't used an oil so far.



Oh, no, just don't use a lot of it. Oils are what moisturize your skin. Don't like lube yourself up, but it absorbs quickly if you just do a little bit.


----------



## chrissie

i'm not sure how long ago they changed the formula.  the last time i bought it was a year or two ago, so it may not have been that the bottle i got was the new scent.  i'm going to have to check it out anyway, i don't think they put a seal on it in the store.  we'll see


----------



## TINK

well I am back after a tiny break. I didn't get my nails done but I did get some pretty color in my hair


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like it


----------



## TINK

Thanks PI. Its an aline and in the back the a shape is dyed pink along with the front.  We must have cut like 3-4 inches off the back. Must be some sorta I'm single again mid-life crisis. Lol


----------



## AmorRoark

I just wanted to say I cut over a foot of hair off and I feel amazing. The gradual grow made me not realize how much weight I was carrying around. Plus it takes me about 1/3 of the time to make my hair look good. Win-win!


----------



## Samadhi

I know the feeling so well, Amy


----------



## euphoria

TINK said:


> well I am back after a tiny break. I didn't get my nails done but I did get some pretty color in my hair



i love this haircut and color


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ordered


----------



## AmorRoark

I think I've posted this before but I have a serious issue with my hair. 

I have majorly thick & wavy hair so it's a pain in the ass to wash every day and I don't like to because I know it's bad for my hair BUT my hair near my roots gets oily within seemingly a couple hours after washing it... like sometimes it looks like I didn't wash it that day or even the day before kinda oily.  I've tried the 'you're over-washing it' or 'you're over-conditioning it' theories but nothing seems to change. I've tried different shampoos, hot oil cleansers, not straightening, not putting it up, drying it right after the shower, not drying it with a hairdryer at all etc. I feel like I've tried it all! I know some of it is stress but there isn't much I can do about that besides more yoga. 

Does anybody have any suggestions of possible solutions and/or products that worked for them with a similar problem?


----------



## ocean

^I recently was told about some dry shampoo but can't remember the name of it. I will do some hunting and if I find it will post about it for you.

I've been sick and one night was bored out of my mind and played with makeup....I wear the same colors ALL the time....so I used some colors I don't typically use....gold tones, greens- results here.....I felt very hookerish since I don't do my eyes like this anymore  But it was fun!


*NSFW*: 




Before Mascara:




After Mascara:


----------



## footscrazy

I LOVE those eyes Ocean! I wish my hand was so steady putting on liquid eyeliner.

AmorRoark I was thinking dry shampoo as well. Talcum powder works too and is cheaper, I often use it for my fringe because it gets oily quicker than the rest of my hair. I just put a light sprinkle on my hand and stroke it in - it's really amazing for making oilyness disappear. Just don't use too much or it looks like you're going gray.


----------



## AmorRoark

I've tried dry shampoo in the past but it didn't work so I guess I was dragging my feet in trying it. Thanks guys.

Also, ocean, those eyes are awesome!!!!


----------



## joannie_mhm

Dry shampoo is the shiznit.

I have really straight, quite thin hair, which gets super fluffy when washed, meaning my fringe (bangs!) doesn't sit like it should. About a year ago I discovered if I dry shampoo my clean fringe, brush it out, then wet and blow dry, it's got the grit it needs to style properly. 

Also, not having to wash after working out rocks.


----------



## poopie

Tresemme has a dry shampoo foam that isn't bad, but I only use that when my hair is already curly. It gets my hair too wet.

My fave dry shampoo, hands down? Oscar Blandi. It's an aerosol spray. Absolutely perfect for directing at oily roots. Bonus: it gives you a touch of volume. I had gotten it through Ulta with my rewards, so I only had a 3oz. spray, but I loved it (it's, uh...not cheap.). Fortunately, my hair rarely needs it.


----------



## chrissie

when i had blonde hair i used baby powder (this was over 10 years ago) and it worked pretty well.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I also use dry shampoo and _love_ it.  I have dark hair, so I generally use one with a slight brown tinge to it to avoid the powdery white look.  I generally use it the second day after washing my hair, as my hair usually starts to get a little oily at the roots at that point.

I have another video up, too!  This one's another Get Ready With Me style from when I went to a Melbourne Cup function earlier this week.  Take a look at my new dresssss!


----------



## Samadhi

Joey Jo Jo - i tried the dry shampoo you sent me and it gave me dry scalp  I also guess that my hair doesn't get oily very quickly. I'm allowed to sit in the shower, so have a plastic stool in their. It means I can shampoo/condition my hair, shave my legs & underarms, wash/exfoliate my face and generally just let the jets of warm water hit my lower back. 

I straightened my hair yesterday as well, so i'm feeling a little more human now too  I also found a mobile beauty therapist who waxed my eyebrows and top lip BEAUTIFULLY, so i think i'll actually use her instead of my city girl. She also gave me a fantastic pedi (candy apple red on my toes always makes me feel better), and it was SO cost effective. I honestly can't think of anything nicer than having waxing done in my own home :D  I really can't describe how much better i felt after a wax/pedi - it really hit home that those are the things that make me feel good - i don't really care about clothes/shoes/make up... but looking after my skin/hair/nails and generally feeling pampered are the things that are my soul food.  Only 4 more weeks of this...


----------



## tackyspiral

i quit using shampoo now i only use conditioner and my hair is actually way nicer and cleaner and less greasy

after showering i use brocato leave in conditioner and morroccan oil (expensive but totally worth it) and again completely counter intuitive but leaves hair nice and not greasy and definatly easier to brush ... my hair tends to knot really bad

i am gonna get my highlights redone soon... yay


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

OPI Skyfall

I went 6 weeks without a pedicure...never again!  WTF was I thinking?  Although my feet are clad in boots, I have the need for pretty feet.  Hmmm, my friend was running behind and her polish job reflects this.  For $30 I cannot complain.


----------



## chrissie

speaking of toesies....

i think my big toenails are about to make a break for it again   i damaged them badly one drunken night years ago (i think something heavy fell on top of them) and they eventually fell off months later (ick).  now they are terribly prone to damage if i wear any sort of heel.  

lately i've been going out dancing all night once a weekend (in sneakers mostly, but sometimes a pair with a bit of a wedge) and they seem to be pretty pissed off and separating from my toe   anyone else have this problem?


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I lose toenails fairly frequently, and by frequently I mean maybe one or two, or three a year. Never my big ones though, usually my third or fourth toes....I have no idea why this happens.

I am having a problem with my eyebrows. I usually don't wax them in favor of plucking them, partly because this saves me money and partly because I _love_ plucking things :/ However, lately I have been getting them waxed because they really do look better. My problem is that afterwards, I BREAK OUT like nobody's business all over my eyebrows!!! I have gone to a nail salon to get them waxed and a friend told me not to do that, they re-dip the sticks in the wax which spreads bacteria blah blah blah, so I went to a real salon and paid $16 and they still broke out!!! My birth control keeps my face pretty clear, so having 5+ blemishes, all on the same region of my face is pissing me off....advice? The worst part is they stick around forever! And they're not whiteheads that I can pop, they're just big red bumps. 

On the nail polish front, I have been toying with the idea of getting acrylics again, and just painting them myself. I have done this in the past and I like how it makes my nails look, but obviously, it destroys my nails. 

I also bit the $50 bullet and purchased the Urban Decay Naked palette (the original) when I had a 20% off coupon from Ulta, and I am loving it. If you're debating making this purchase, go for it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have lost my big toenail once from repetitive hammering from running.  Since I changed trail runners nail bruising is less of a problem.
Never had the brow issue and I wax almost every month. My gal swipes witch hazel over them when she done.


----------



## Mel22

queenbee1127 said:


> I am having a problem with my eyebrows. I usually don't wax them in favor of plucking them, partly because this saves me money and partly because I _love_ plucking things :/ However, lately I have been getting them waxed because they really do look better. My problem is that afterwards, I BREAK OUT like nobody's business all over my eyebrows!!! I have gone to a nail salon to get them waxed and a friend told me not to do that, they re-dip the sticks in the wax which spreads bacteria blah blah blah, so I went to a real salon and paid $16 and they still broke out!!! My birth control keeps my face pretty clear, so having 5+ blemishes, all on the same region of my face is pissing me off....advice? The worst part is they stick around forever! And they're not whiteheads that I can pop, they're just big red bumps.



Go for threading. I used to wax, but since trying threading, I haven't looked back.


----------



## tackyspiral

^ i still find the whole threading process kind of mind blowing


----------



## spork

How does threading compare to waxing in regards to pain?


----------



## chrissie

ERMAGAD black milk sale!   glad the leggings i just got weren't a part of it, or i'd be sad.  

Aaaaaand now my bank account is sad, LOL.  GIVE ME NYLON OR GIVE ME DEATH!  :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

with the free worldwide shipping I have a few things in my BM shopping bag but I resisted and bought a winter coat instead...for now


----------



## bronson

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>



A good and stylish choice for winter. I approve.


----------



## llama112

Any advice for mascara brands?  Revlon seems to have some weird interaction with my eyes (I keep getting red eyes when I wear it).  CoverGirl used to be nice but it just doesn't seem to be as nice anymore.  Maybelline is working fine for me now, but still isn't perfect.  I usually pay $8-$10 for my mascara but I don't mind paying a bit more, even $15 - $20 for really good quality.  I just want them to look longer, you know?  I already have pretty nice lashes (hate to be conceited lol) so I don't need it, but I love having longer lashes.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tackyspiral

^ Dior Show..... its like 25$ but worth every penny


----------



## llama112

tackyspiral said:


> ^ Dior Show..... its like 25$ but worth every penny



Woot thanks!  Will check it out!  Now that I'm not completely poor, I don't mind spending a tiny bit of money on something if it's going to be really good!  Hope it's at the local drugstore or something.  Will find it


----------



## spork

It won't be at a drugstore, but should be at Sephora or Ulta. It definitely is well worth the price. I haven't used anything else since I started using DiorShow.


----------



## llama112

spork said:


> It won't be at a drugstore, but should be at Sephora or Ulta. It definitely is well worth the price. I haven't used anything else since I started using DiorShow.



Found it at Shoppers Drug Mart.  Came to $35 (with taxes) but I'm in Canada so that's probably why.   it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## animal_cookie

spork said:


> How does threading compare to waxing in regards to pain?



i think it hurts more because it takes a bit longer. but i also think i became accustomed to the feeling of waxing whereas i just started threading.

i also use dry shampoo, i have a bottle from lush that i really like. it is powerdy like baby powder but absorbs/goes away when i comb my hair.


----------



## Mariposa

llama112 said:


> Found it at Shoppers Drug Mart.  Came to $35 (with taxes) but I'm in Canada so that's probably why.   it!!!!!!!!!



Little-known fact about me: I moved states so I wouldn't have to pay sales tax.  Not fraudulent, people do this all the time.  What is VAT in your area?  When I lived in Ontario, it was 17.5%.  Now I pay only the specified price.  I have gone to Shoppers, they're hilarious.  

I'd like an opinion on Aveda Shampure.  I've used it intermittently with Mane & Tail's olive oil formula.  I want to go back to Shampure because I find the smell to be just what suits me.  Has anyone used Shampure?

a_c, the dry shampoo from Lush is great used sparingly.  A good brushing is all it takes to have fresh hair.


----------



## animal_cookie

^i've had it for over a year and the bottle is still pretty much full. and i prolly use it 1-2 times a week.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

OPI Ink
I can see the difference when my friend does not put on her reading glasses to do pedis.


----------



## llama112

Lol.  I just painted my nails pink


----------



## chrissie

been having fun doing ombre nails with a sponge.  it's a bit of a process but the results are fun.


just ordered some konad nail stamping stuff and cheeky plates (way cheaper than konad and had some cute stuff).  will report back after i play with them!


----------



## ocean

^Pictures?!?!


I just had a major hair dye fail 
When they say you can't dye over black, they mean it.
I tried to dye my hair a DARK chocolate brown- I just wanted the dark color but a little less harsh....some of my hair is dark brown, some is black and some of it has this horrible ashy grey tone over the black  
I think my only options are- bleaching out my hair and frying it, or buying more black dye.
For now I think I will go back to the store and do it myself but in the future I will need to go have it done and changed to another color professionally.
*sigh*
Don't dye your hair black girls.


----------



## chrissie

black is so hard to get out.  i probably fried my hair trying to get it out.  bleached and only half of it worked so i had somewhat tiger-striped hair for a bit.  

....

re: ombre nails.  this is what i did for new years.  used two coats of white underneath and then sponged on purple/blue/green.  they're all mangled now but you get the idea.







this site has a good walkthrough, although now looking at it i don't think i wet the sponge when i did mine.


----------



## spork

^ooooh very nice. I've been meaning to try the sponge ombre for a while now. I got a set of konad stamps last Christmas and I'm AWFUL with them. I'm not sure what I do wrong, but they come out wonky every single time.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Xsie - those nails look awesome! I can imagine they would look great with aurora leggings from Black Milk. :D

Ocean, I feel your pain! Last time I dyed my hair black, it didn't grow out for YEARS AND YEARS. Never again. 
I only get professional colours now, and always a natural shade. 

I have fallen in love with Lime Crime velvetines lip stains.  Picture below - that one is the Red Velvet colour, a very honest Snow White red.  I have the other, Suede Berry on it's way - that one's more of an orange based red. 

They are not waterproof, but are kiss-proof and won't disappear when eating or drinking.  You will get some transferring but nothing noticeable missing on the lip. I can wear it all day comfortably.  They are light-weight and dry to a really flattering matte look.  And the best bit?  NO FEATHERING!!?!

I am absolutely in love.


----------



## chrissie

you know it   i definitely painted them to match the auroras.  what a nerd i am!


spork, what's wonky about them?  a lot of people say not to use the scraper and just use a plastic card.  also, someone noted that the polish seems to be more even if you don't press super hard while scraping.  not sure if those things will help.  i hope i can figure it out, they look so nifty.


----------



## spork

They just don't seem to stamp evenly for me. I'll try those things though and see if they help. Thanks.  Let me know how they work for you.


----------



## Mariposa

ocean said:


> ^Pictures?!?!
> 
> 
> I just had a major hair dye fail
> When they say you can't dye over black, they mean it.
> I tried to dye my hair a DARK chocolate brown- I just wanted the dark color but a little less harsh....some of my hair is dark brown, some is black and some of it has this horrible ashy grey tone over the black
> I think my only options are- bleaching out my hair and frying it, or buying more black dye.
> For now I think I will go back to the store and do it myself but in the future I will need to go have it done and changed to another color professionally.
> *sigh*
> Don't dye your hair black girls.



Yep.  Purely black hair looks natural on almost no one   What is your viewpoint on red?  You have gorgeous skin and sparkly light eyes, I think a hint of red would flatter your complexion beautifully.  But some brunettes love chestnut-chocolate color.  I haven't used any of Lush's henna colors.  You have a lot of choice if you choose to; this one seems particularly gentle:

http://www.lushusa.com/Caca-Brun-Mama/00675,en_US,pd.html?start=3&cgid=henna-hair-dyes

I have hennaed my hair though not with this.  I'd apply it to a strand at first to see the results.  I love the effect of natural henna on my hair.  It gets thicker and easier to manage IME.  Do you have a Lush store nearby?  I criticize Lush's customer service as being overly heavy-handed (I don't like a hard sell) but they're knowledgeable.  They get 50% off  so I imagine one of the Lushies will have used the product.

If you choose to bleach, please have that done professionally and moisturize the porous hair after 

chrissie - wow, those ombre aurora nails are awesome   not mangled at all!  Also looking forward to seeing the new nail art.

My skin is flipping out over winter.  My regimen of Retin-A and witch hazel wound up backfiring spectacularly   I'm letting my skin rest a bit.  The woman at the Lush store who sold me my yearly stash of soap  also gave me some sample mask, cleanser, and moisturizer to hopefully fix it.  I'm still not acclimatized to the Pacific Northwest.  Any recommendations for an oil-free daily moisturizer if the Lush stuff doesn't work?  This winter weather is bad news for my sensitive skin.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

SMH at home dye jobs


----------



## Lysis

Oooh nail porn. 

I went with pink since all throughout the holidays I was wearing red. I like to switch it up.

I prefer Essie and I'm wearing Jammin Jelly. I have to wear my nails short since I type all day. Lysis: bringin' girl problems to the programming world. I really fucking hate making a typo because of long nails and trying to compile only to find out I typo'd.


----------



## chrissie

spork - 

i've been doing more reading and found out it's good to lightly file your stamper.  i suppose this allows it to more easily pick up the polish from the plate.  lots of people saying that it didn't work right until they did that.

also, are you using konad polish or something with a thick pigment?   i hear the sally insta-dri polishes are a good alternative.

i got my plates in the mail, gotta wait a few more days for the stamper aaaahhhh!  *impatient*


----------



## spork

Thanks so much xsie!  I'll definitely try the filing. For polish I just usually use a black or white Zoya or whatever I have on hand. If the filing doesn't work though, I'll be sure to switch up on polishes as well. I'm excited now too, to see all your new nail art and to try it again myself. The things have been in a drawer for about a year now just collecting dust, now maybe I can get some good use out of them!


----------



## chrissie

oooooh, the polish you're using is probably the problem, they need to be high pigment.  if you don't want to spend much money, i hear the wet-n-wild black polish works really well.  i hope you have better luck this time around!

i got really impatient and tested them out with my silver insta-dry and an eraser, LOL.  it sorta worked but im sure the applicator will make a huge difference :D


----------



## akautonomics




----------



## chrissie

Stamping pix!


*NSFW*: 


















The first pic has a base layer of Sally Hansen Insta-dri in the silver color.  The second is Zoya Trixie.  I used the Konad black for the stamping.


----------



## bronson

^ I don't know a ton about this sort of thing, but I'd say they came out looking fairly sharp. :D


----------



## panic in paradise

one of you gals(or geyes) should do your eye makeup so that it looks like a leaf...
could be cool.
maybe.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

After my skin started to annoy me I decided to try out actual, full covered makeup.

I picked up: Revlon color stay foundation, Neutrogena healthy skin primer, a peachy blush, and some other fun things.
I'm super impressed with how well the foundation matches my skin color and its staying power (it lasted through a gym session).  My next goal is to find a setting powder.

Yayyy.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Awesome, I totally love EL Double Wear. It's the only stuff that doesn't slip off my face in the humidity. 

BUT I felt the need to step in and tell you you really shouldn't be working out with makeup on! When you're training your skin is sweating and purging a lot of crap, and having makeup that block the pores and inhibit the cleansing process. It can do a lot of damage and cause congestion in the skin. 

My advice is to work out clean faced - but if you absolutely can't do that, invest in some mineral makeup that at least allows your skin to breathe.

Just wanted to make that community announcement for the health of your skin.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Oh of course, it felt gross on my skin even if it still looked good afterwards. I just wanted to see how well it held up which is pretty damn well. 

I appreciate the PSA 

And I'll definitely do some research on the Double Wear, thanks


----------



## scubagirl200

Went to get my nails done with my mom. Chose this nice champagne color. The lady there asked if I wanted some hearts for Valentine's day. Usually when they ask if I want nail art, I assume they can actually do something pretty. Wish I had a before picture, but the hearts were so awful. 

Anyway I was at Ulta buying makeup and saw this color "Haley Good Lookin'" (from OPI's Modern Family collection). Got it and immediately replaced those damn hearts! 






Love love love the color. What are your thoughts on accent nails?


----------



## spork

At first I thought accent nails were weird, but I've grown to love them. Usually I end up doing nail art on an accent nail cause there's less of a chance that I'll fuck up my whole manicure lol :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think I'm lost.


----------



## llama112

I think I need some sparkly nails.  I get really bored with my nail polish regularly.  I need to get a good brand of nail polish though.  I hate it when nail polish chips after wearing it for a day or two.  I force myself to wear nail polish for a week, and just touch it up every other day.  Still, I think a better quality nail polish is best?  Anyone have any recommendations?  Or would doing a top layer or something like that be better?

Also - anyone know of any good hand lotion, like good quality stuff?  I get mine from Bath and Body Works and it isn't that good anymore


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I think you probably want a top coat of some sort. Lysis recommended this, says it makes her manicure last a week and a half.  I haven't gotten around to picking it up yet but I want to.


----------



## spork

^I use Seche Vite and it works great. Also since you want more glittery polishes, check out what Zoya has. I've had really good luck with their glittery polishes lasting a long time. 

I love Aveda's hand lotion. It has a lovely scent too that's not too strong.


----------



## chrissie

i was going to recommend zoya as well.  if anyone knows when they're going to do the buy-one-get-one sale, please let us know!  my bottle of trixie is running out and i'd like to get some others


----------



## bronson

llama112 said:


> Also - anyone know of any good hand lotion, like good quality stuff?  I get mine from Bath and Body Works and it isn't that good anymore



E.O.S. makes the best hand lotion I've ever tried, granted it is rather expensive.


----------



## spork

chrissie said:


> i was going to recommend zoya as well.  if anyone knows when they're going to do the buy-one-get-one sale, please let us know!  my bottle of trixie is running out and i'd like to get some others



Gahhh they just finished a promo a couple weeks ago (I did finally get Trixie this time too). They run a lot of promos, so I'll let you know when they're running another one.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

OPI Uh-oh Roll Down the Window but not today 'cause baby it's cold outside.


----------



## llama112

spork said:


> Gahhh they just finished a promo a couple weeks ago (I did finally get Trixie this time too). They run a lot of promos, so I'll let you know when they're running another one.



How do you know about promos?  I want some nail polish lol


----------



## spork

I follow their Facebook/Twitter.


----------



## queenbee1127

Zoyas promos are the best! I probably own 50+ Zoya polishes and I've never paid full retail price for a single one.

I used an Ulta coupon the other day and purchased this: LORAC Close Up: Real Life To Red Carpet Natural To Dramatic Face Tutorial






It retails for $39 USD at places like Ulta and Sephora and OHMYGOD I love it! All five products included (eyeliner, eyeshadow trio, mascara, blush, lipgloss) are all full size. It also includes instructions to create a variety of different looks using the products. This kit is a steal, and in my opinion, an absolute must! The eyeliner is my favorite, the tip of the pen is _so fine_, it makes the perfect winged eye with hardly any effort. I would highly, highly recommend picking this one up.

EDIT: Updated Pinterest Stash: http://pinterest.com/karaelyseholt/my-stash/


----------



## Jean-Paul

new stuff


----------



## spork

Hey ladies, Zoya is running a promo from now til April 26!


----------



## llama112

spork said:


> Hey ladies, Zoya is running a promo from now til April 26!



Yeah!  Definitely going to orders some!  I'm a bit confused at how it works but I'll figure it out 
Although I just ordered some new clothes the other day .... 

I love this thread.  Great suggestions!  Dior mascara - omg the best!  And EOS hand lotion is pretty good too!!!
At some point, I'm going to need to find some new eyeshadow.  There are so many pretty colours out there.  I want to mix it up, get different colours, but it seems like only certain colours (green and purple) look good on me.  The blue that I tried just didn't work.  Revlon "party pop" is awesome.  And this covergirl kind with green in it.

Covergirl outlast stay brilliant is a pretty good nail polish brand too, one of the best that I've been able to find in most stores.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^I picked up one of the Covergirl Outlast nail polishes yesterday, it was okay. My only complaint is that it dried so quickly that if I took too long on a nail the polish got lumpy and streaky, this happens a lot since I take forever trying to not get any on my cuticle. We'll see how long it last before chipping. The color selection was good. 

My favorite drugstore nailpolish brand is Sally Hansen's Complete Manicure, it has a flat, wide brush making it super easy to cover your entire nail in one stroke. I still haven't picked up the Seche Vite top coat yet, my Ulta is always sold out


----------



## animal_cookie

so i am thinking about getting a brazilian wax. but i wondered if you ladies had an opinion when it comes to sugaring vs waxing? and any tips since it has been about ten years since i last tried it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Never had sugaring.  Since I moved to VA I haven't got a wax as they charge $65-70 for a brazilian where I was used to getting a deal in CT at 50.  I did it for me.  My husband could care less so I stopped going.  I now shave.

I will learn to do a cat's eye with liquid liner.  I bought the supplies.


----------



## spork

*aep*, I usually get Seche Vite at Walgreens or Target.


----------



## euphoria

queenbee1127 said:


> EDIT: Updated Pinterest Stash: http://pinterest.com/karaelyseholt/my-stash/



ho-lee-shittake mushrooms
i would love to raid your polish stash


----------



## llama112

queenbee1127 said:


> EDIT: Updated Pinterest Stash: http://pinterest.com/karaelyseholt/my-stash/



Omg


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

spork said:


> *aep*, I usually get Seche Vite at Walgreens or Target.



My Target doesn't carry Seche Vite.
I got all excited at Ulta and bought the base coat on accident thinking it was the top coat. Oh well, I do need a new base.

I bought OPI's Suzi Says Feng Shui as well today. Love it.


*NSFW*:


----------



## spork

^I like that color. 

Keep checking for Seche Vite everywhere. I've even seen it in some grocery stores, kind of surprising. If all else fails, you can just order it online too.


----------



## queenbee1127

^Sally Beauty Supply has it for probably the cheapest that I have found. Amazon has it for $5.00 but you have to pay for shipping. Beauty Brands it's $10 I believe. Seche Vite is my holy grail, I would never use anything else. 

It's been a while since I've been around these parts - updated Pinterest Stash!
http://pinterest.com/karaelyseholt/my-stash/


----------



## llama112

I wish I could keep my nails that long and pretty all the time 
(unfortunately my bad habit of biting my nails sometimes doesn't help)
soooo pretty


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

OPI (liquid sand)  JINX





blonde and red





1 day post Lasik and no make-up for a week!




I see 20/15!  I was -6.50 for those of you who have vision correction.


----------



## queenbee1127

PI - How do you like those liquid sand polishes? I haven't bought any because I'm pretty sure the texture would drive me bonkers. 

Definitely want to s/o this Urban Decay Flush palette that I picked up at Ulta a few weeks ago when they did one of their 20% off everything coupons:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod4980067






It was a tad expensive ($30 normally, I got it for $24) but SO worth it. Holy cow. I usually do not spring on prestige makeup but after I had so much love for my Naked eyeshadow palette, I figured I would give this a go. The bronzer is a great contour color, it isn't too orange or too dark, and it is not glittery either which I love - especially on my super fair skin. The blush is a great pink color and the highlighter is beautiful. I imagine you would spend $30+ on all 3 products individually so the palette is a steal. The Ulta by my house cannot keep this in stock so if you see one, grab it!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like the texture.  It makes it sparkly and solid looking.


----------



## Pagey

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> My Target doesn't carry Seche Vite.
> I got all excited at Ulta and bought the base coat on accident thinking it was the top coat. Oh well, I do need a new base.
> 
> I bought OPI's Suzi Says Feng Shui as well today. Love it.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Oh nice, I've been buying that one for years, I love it. It's my summer nail polish.


----------



## hustlababy09

I love that color!! I do an accent nail most of the time. It makes my mani look a little more interesting.  I have hot pink polish with leopard print accent nails atm. 

Damn it. My phone wouldn't let me quote you...I was replying to scubagirl. Lol.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> OPI (liquid sand)  JINX



What's the texture of that like? Plus I'm mad jelly of your Lasik, I'd love to be able to see without glasses/contacts. 


I decided to give false lashes a try, they're way easier to apply and wear than I thought they'd be. And they don't look too bad. 

Andddd... I finally found the Seche Vite top coat, definitely worth the effort to find it. I no longer smudge the shit out of my nails.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Vesper (liquid sand) HATED IT.  I am throwing out the bottle after I get my next pedi in 2 weeks.  So flat.  So blah.  I had to put a top coat on it to give it SOMETHING.  I have the entire line so I will let you know how Pussy Galore works out.  

I do recommend Lasik.  I am so happy to be able to see and shave my legs rather the the feel technique.


----------



## llama112

I  Zoya nail polish.  Thank you so much for telling me about it!!!!  I've tried three different colours so far, love them, it lasts so long.    And such pretty colours!!!


----------



## scubagirl200

hustlababy09 said:


> I love that color!! I do an accent nail most of the time. It makes my mani look a little more interesting.  I have hot pink polish with leopard print accent nails atm.
> 
> Damn it. My phone wouldn't let me quote you...I was replying to scubagirl. Lol.



Haha, thanks hbaby ^__^ Hot pink...sounds like you're ready for summer! Do you paint your own nails? I usually get gel done and most always get the accent nail now. You're right, it's definitely more interesting


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

queenbee1127 said:


> Definitely want to s/o this Urban Decay Flush palette that I picked up at Ulta a few weeks ago when they did one of their 20% off everything coupons:
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod4980067



Loooove this palette , it seems to compliment everyone so well, glad to see yet another satisfied Ud customer 

Was almost on my way out the door of Cosmoprof when this set caught my eye.





I've yet to crack it open, but plan on using the baby pink shade tomorrow. The second shade to the left is also a liquid sand and the first that I'll be trying of that line. I like all of them to be honest! As much as I try, I just can't get out of that store without buying a polish but for $3 china glaze and $4.25 OPI, who can resist??


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

So I got my sister the Lorac Pro pallet for her birthday, I kinda want one for myself now.


----------



## llama112

^^ Looks cool but wouldn't work for my skintone LOL

My fave eyshadow:

Revlon "Party Pop"





Covergirl "Major Distraction"





Avon - another fun one!  A little bit different but I love it.





.... that's only the start of my eyeshadow collection .... but those are my favourites!

I want to find some *bright* colours ... like bright greens, bright purples (not necessarily together LOL) but I'm not sure where.

On a side note, I have finally tried my last Zoya nail polish that I bought like 3-4 months ago LOL.  Loooooove them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User Name Here

I am about to start a new nail polish line  It's obviously a small indie brand. I have the labels ordered, have all the supplies, etc. but need to set up the actual website. Here are some of the polishes:







I love this color below but it hasn't tested well. Not sure if I should make more of it.











This one, however, seemed very popular.






And some random manicure porn...





It's definitely available at Sally's Beauty Supply. I just got some there the other day.


----------



## llama112

Sooo you actually create nail polish??? really??? that is so cool!


----------



## User Name Here

llama112 said:


> Sooo you actually create nail polish??? really??? that is so cool!



Yes! I just started in May. It's a lot of fun and anyone can do it. It takes a while to get all the supplies and some of them are VERY flammable so you have to be careful with that but it's pretty simple otherwise. Not only that but you can be incredibly creative with it. Right now glitter is a huge thing with "indie" polish (handmade polishes, a lot of them are sold on sites like etsy.com) so I've been ordering and using all kinds of glitter. I actually enjoy the glitter as much as the polish, lol.

I made this one last night:


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## User Name Here

JoeTheStoner said:


>



Niiice. Did you create nail tattoos and transfer them on or hand paint them? Either way that takes talent! 

Speaking of nails, I finally got my shop in order. I'm having a huge sale for the first month. Feedback on my products is appreciated! 

Vixen Polish


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ o , i just saw that while tumblr surfing and thought it looked awesome so posted here. 

as a dude, i wish it were socially acceptable  to paint my nails. i use to use my sisters nail polish as a child, good times.

best of luck on your estore en devour =)


----------



## Spoo

I hope I will raise my daughter well enough so that she doesnt curse the world via nail polish.  Thats scary.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I recommend these for your daughter


----------



## bronson

The Fuck Off part should be cleat style imho...


----------



## euphoria

Hey ladies!

I come in need of assistance with finding a bra... I've tried a ton of them and nothing is comfortable. I have stomach/upper GI issues and ANY pressure or anything touching the top of my stomach (where a bra usually rests) absolutely kills and I can't stand to wear it. Any kind of tight clothing, especially around the chest or waist, makes my digestive pain even worse. I have been either unhooking it in the back (really inconvenient when at work) or wearing my super loose sports bra (which looks pretty dumb in my opinion, especially under dressy shirts, and I have to keep adjusting it because its so loose). Help! I just want a comfortable bra that stays in place and doesn't put ANY pressure on my stomach!

I have envisioned something that looks kind of like this, but can't find it anywhere: 






I need your shopping powers ladies! Help me!


----------



## poopie

I feel like I've seen swimwear that looks similar to that, but no bras. 

If you're not in need of a lot of support, I really like bralettes. I'd post a link, but I always seem to get in trouble for doing that. 

Also, there is a certain high-end department store that is well-known for bra fittings. They may be able to steer you in the right direction. 

I'm sorry to hear that, Euphoria. Boob jail is already pretty awful.


----------



## euphoria

Thanks for the reply poopie! I was thinking swimwear too... maybe I'll just find some bikini tops or something lol. Strongly considering designing a bra like this, selling it on kickstarter, and profiting! haha! I dont know. It would be really nice to have a comfortable bra that puts no pressure on the esophagus/stomach. Other people HAVE to want that! Shit even people who dont have stomach problems would probably like that! 

Boob jail def sucks, we can agree on that one for sure! I can't really get away with going braless at work or in public in general though, I'm a C cup and you can tell if I'm not wearing one. Blahh.


----------



## scubagirl200

I was looking for the OOTD thread even though my post isn't an outfit...but this seems like an appropriate place to post 

Hair of the day...lol...I did a ton of hair wraps for friends going to BM and of course I did some for myself. I'm really liking it...especially with the feather earring addition (idgafos if it's a trendy thing that's out of style now...it just pleases me).

Anyone else want to share pics of their hairstyles? Dreads? Mermaid hair?? Idk I'm bored and hi ladies


----------



## animal_cookie

^pretty!

i just had my hair dyed and i have a question about tipping etiquette. the place i want is a walk in shop, most of the customers were people getting a quick trim. they are a walk in place that doesn't take appointments, even for things like coloring or highlights and i lucked out with a stylist who was excited to do my hair. 4.5 hours later, i walked out with an awesome cut and dye job that i easily would have paid double for. the stylist ended up staying 2 hours later than she was scheduled.

i wondered how BL ladies decide on what tip to leave for salon services? do you base it on a percentage of the total services? or do you factor in the amount of time the stylist spent on you as well as a percent? or some other way of figuring out tip?

i'm also curious what people pay for their hair cuts, color or highlights? i had some of my hair highlighted and the rest dyed a slightly darker shade. then the parts that were highlighted were then dyed blue, magenta and peacock green. i don't know what that is called in salon terms.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I hope you tipped 20% at minimum for her time and the result you would have easily paid double for

I rarely leave unhappy and tip 20% on the total service.  If I am unhappy then the situation is rectified that day. Cannot recall the last time that happened. 
Hair cut $40  Color $80 highlights another $40.  This increases with hair length.  My girlfriend also cuts me a deal.


Speaking of hair…I highly recommend Perfect Hair Day 5 in 1 styling treatment by Living Proof.


----------



## animal_cookie

^i tipped almost 50%. the services came to $175 and i left a $75 tip. my hair is normally dark brown and well past my shoulders and the last time i had it dyed random colors, i think the services costed around $250 before tip. the stylist yesterday also spent almost the whole time working either applying highlights, applying regular color, coloring the highlighted pieces or actually cutting my hair.

she also tracked me down a phone charger when my battery started running low


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

good woman


----------



## RDP89

Im a guy who sometimes paints my nails. Am I allowed to post a pic here or is this a girls only thread??


----------



## kytnism

omgoodness. i love opi nail polish and they have released an mlb range of gorgeous colors (that are also fitting to my team, the red sox) :D im so excited and must order the set immediately :D








...kytnism...

ps. i generally store my polishes in a dark room temp cabinet and they keep fine, although when going away recently stored them in the refrigerator and this happened? does anyone know why? or can suggest better storage tips please? :D


----------



## RDP89

^^^^ Yeah cold temps cause it to thicken too much.


----------



## koneko

animal_cookie said:


> ^pretty!
> 
> i just had my hair dyed and i have a question about tipping etiquette. the place i want is a walk in shop, most of the customers were people getting a quick trim. they are a walk in place that doesn't take appointments, even for things like coloring or highlights and i lucked out with a stylist who was excited to do my hair. 4.5 hours later, i walked out with an awesome cut and dye job that i easily would have paid double for. the stylist ended up staying 2 hours later than she was scheduled.
> 
> i wondered how BL ladies decide on what tip to leave for salon services? do you base it on a percentage of the total services? or do you factor in the amount of time the stylist spent on you as well as a percent? or some other way of figuring out tip?
> 
> i'm also curious what people pay for their hair cuts, color or highlights? i had some of my hair highlighted and the rest dyed a slightly darker shade. then the parts that were highlighted were then dyed blue, magenta and peacock green. i don't know what that is called in salon terms.



I'm in the UK, Scotland.

This last year I've been getting a full head of highlights and silver tone to move over to being a blended "natural" grey (I'm 50 next April and have lots of white streaks coming though). This costs me £80 a time. I've just done my 5th session before xmas and it's working out great - the tones and condition are amazing. I tip £30 a time on that because my hairdresser has been patient and quite strict with me about keeping my hair in good condition and uses Olaplex, gives me great advice on maintenance and product use. She's not keen to rush the process and it shows in the condition of my hair. 

I tip on what I think the stylist's services are worth. To me she's worth £110. At least...

I never go to a random salon - for a walk in and your happy with the job maybe 20% would be ok. But how do you know if you'll be happy with it on day 2+?


----------

